# Your 2016-2017 Season Thread



## thetrailboss (Nov 26, 2016)

I don't think I've seen one yet....if there is one I will merge.  You all know the drill 

1.  *November 26, 2016:  Snowbird*


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2016)

1.  11/13 Bretton Woods
2.  11/22 Bretton Woods


Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Nov 26, 2016)

1. October 28th - Killington - 10"
2. November 21st - Killington - 12"


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 26, 2016)

11/18/16 Killington 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2016)

Hunter good snow and friends. Friday November 25and tommorow 11/27at o at hunter with friends..

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Nov 26, 2016)

11/23-Mt Snow
11/25-Hunter
11/27-Hunter
12/2-Hunter
12/4-Hunter


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 26, 2016)

10/28 Killington
10/29 Killington
10/30 Killington
11/ 28 Killington
11/29 killington

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Nov 26, 2016)

1. 11/25 Bretton Woods
2. 11/26 Cannon
3. 11/27 Bretton Woods
4. 12/3 Cannon
5. 12/4 Bretton Woods
6. 12/10 Cannon
7. 12/17 Cannon
8. 12/26 Waterville Valley 
9. 12/29 Storrs Hill 
10. 12/30 Whaleback
11. 12/31 Bretton Woods
12. 1/1 Cannon
13. 1/2 Bretton Woods
14. 1/7 Bretton Woods 
15. 1/8 Waterville Valley
16. 1/10 Whaleback
17. 1/14 Bretton Woods
18. 1/15 Ragged
19. 1/16 Cranmore
20. 1/19 Whaleback
21. 1/21 Bretton Woods
22. 1/22 Dartmouth Skiway
23. 1/28 Bretton Woods
24. 1/29 Bolton Valley
25. 2/2 McIntyre 
26. 2/3 Sugarbush 
27. 2/4 Bretton Woods
28. 2/7 Whaleback
29. 2/9 Whaleback
30. 2/11 Bretton Woods
31. 2/12 Middlebury Snow Bowl
32. 2/13 Suicide Six
33. 2/19 Cannon
34. 2/20 Black Mountain
35. 2/25 Bretton Woods
36. 2/26 Bretton Woods
37. 3/3 Pats Peak
38. 3/4 Bretton Woods
39. 3/5 Suicide Six


----------



## dlague (Nov 27, 2016)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland

Need to step up the game!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Nov 27, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think I've seen one yet....if there is one I will merge.  You all know the drill
> 
> 1.  *November 26, 2016:  Snowbird*


Is this supposed to be the number days skied so far?  Or is that a different thread.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 27, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think I've seen one yet....if there is one I will merge.  You all know the drill
> 
> 1.  November 26, 2016:  Snowbird



*2.  November 27, 2016:  Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)*


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 27, 2016)

dlague said:


> Is this supposed to be the number days skied so far?  Or is that a different thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



An ongoing tally.  Like you started last year but I don't think was running this season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2016)

Day 2 today at hunter was fun times snow conditions where better than I was expecting. Got out around 945 am to 3 pm. Glad I got this With my friends spring mountain High Rambo Cornhead and Jim g . 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 27, 2016)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27


----------



## Jully (Nov 27, 2016)

Day 2 for me today at BW. That brings it to:
1. Killington 10/31
2. Bretton Woods 11/27

1 day in October and just 1 day in November is definitely not ideal, but it is what it is I guess.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> 1.  11/13 Bretton Woods
> 2.  11/22 Bretton Woods
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


3. 11/27 Wildcat

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Nov 27, 2016)

11/25 - Mount Snow
11/26 - Killington
11/27 - Mount Snow

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 28, 2016)

11/25 
11/26
11/27 

Cannon


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 30, 2016)

10/28/16- North Face, Mount Snow- skin
11/23/2016- Bretton Woods
11/26/2016- Wachusett

Sent from my VS985 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 30, 2016)

11-25 at Killington. We were gonna ski Saturday and Sunday, but decided to save our Superfan tickets for later in the season. Too much too see with the World Cup going on. Start Saturday at Huntah.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 30, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Vortex (Nov 30, 2016)

Nov 18 Earned Turns Sunday River

Opening Day Nov 23rd till the 27th.  5 days Lift Serviced@ Sunday River.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 30, 2016)

11/24/16 - Booted up Stratton to take a few runs
11/25/16 - Stratton
11/26/16 - Stratton


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2016)

Day 5 today conditions where better than I was expecting at Hunter.and it snow most of the afternoon. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Dec 2, 2016)

Duuuude I'm usually skiing at least 5 days a week from this time a year and onward....I've skied one and I don't know when I'll even get my next day in. This sucks! Things open up nicely in a couple week but jesus this is killing me!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think I've seen one yet....if there is one I will merge.  You all know the drill
> 
> 1.  November 26, 2016:  Snowbird
> 2.  November 27, 2016:  Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)



*3.  December 3, 2016:  Alta.*




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2016)

Day 6 today at Hunter condition s not so good . Hopefully it cold s Cold enough for them to make snow tonight. Only skiied like 3 hours love this season pass first one in over about 10 year's or so.


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2016)

dlague said:


> October 23rd A Basin
> October 30th A Basin
> November 13th Loveland
> November 20th Loveland
> ...


December 2nd Eldora

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2016)

Day 7 now today was OK at Hunter.  Making snow on a lot of trails probably be opening in next week. No windy today and sun was out made nice day .

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2016)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter						 				 ​


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2016)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> December 2nd Eldora
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Son was up there Friday and Saturday having a good time.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 5, 2016)

10/28 - K
11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
11/25 - Greek
11/27 - Hunter
12/04 - Hunter
12/10 - Snow Ridge
12/11 - Whiteface
12/17 - Greek, foot
12/18 - Greek

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WJenness (Dec 5, 2016)

Day 1 is tomorrow for me!

Debating where to go, Killington is leading option at the moment, but considering all Max Pass venues that are open).


----------



## Pez (Dec 5, 2016)

Skied Sunday afternoon at mount snow. Fun, but not much open.  Kinda sore today. Haha. Actually heading back ip there tomorrow for the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WJenness (Dec 6, 2016)

WJenness said:


> Day 1 is tomorrow for me!
> 
> Debating where to go, Killington is leading option at the moment, but considering all Max Pass venues that are open).



Well, I successfully jinxed myself by posting this.

Sitting in the office currently...

The power at the office went out around 1:30 this morning, and was out for an hour and a half or so... Not all the servers came back up cleanly, which I found out when one of my co-workers called me ten minutes before my alarm went off this morning...

So THAT is what I am dealing with today, instead of skiing.

uke:

-w


----------



## dlague (Dec 6, 2016)

WJenness said:


> Well, I successfully jinxed myself by posting this.
> 
> Sitting in the office currently...
> 
> ...


I almost did the same!  Was about to post on Saturday our Sunday plan.  We were going to skiBreck on Sunday but wife was not feeling well but felt better by noon.  She was bummed out.  No biggie the season is young!


----------



## Tin (Dec 6, 2016)

Tin said:


> 1. October 28th - Killington - 10"
> 2. November 21st - Killington - 12"




3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load.


----------



## Jully (Dec 6, 2016)

Tin said:


> 3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load.



What are you going to do when you don't have a foot of powder to ski in?


----------



## Tin (Dec 6, 2016)

Take more beer breaks instead of downing them on the chair.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2016)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think I've seen one yet....if there is one I will merge.  You all know the drill
> 
> 1.  November 26, 2016:  Snowbird
> 2.  November 27, 2016:  Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3.  December 3, 2016:  Alta.



4.  December 9, 2016:  Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think I've seen one yet....if there is one I will merge.  You all know the drill
> 
> 1.  November 26, 2016:  Snowbird
> 2.  November 27, 2016:  Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> ...



*5.  December 10, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)*


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 11, 2016)

First day out 12/11 at Loon.  I forgot how tiring first days are


----------



## Brad J (Dec 11, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> *5.  December 10, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone*


*

I am going Jan 7, how are things shaping up , any gates opening yet??*


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> 1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
> 2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
> 3. Killington - 11/20
> 4. Cannon - 11/26
> 5. Bretton woods - 11/27




6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11


----------



## Los (Dec 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2016)

Brad J said:


> I am going Jan 7, how are things shaping up , any gates opening yet??



Yep. High T is open and the Backside:








Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 11, 2016)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched


----------



## shwilly (Dec 11, 2016)

1. 11/25 Sunday River
2. 11/26 SR
3. 11/27 SR
4. 12/10 SR
5. 12/11 SR


----------



## dlague (Dec 11, 2016)

dlague said:


> October 23rd A Basin
> October 30th A Basin
> November 13th Loveland
> November 20th Loveland
> ...





dlague said:


> December 2nd Eldora
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 11, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> 11/18/16 Killington
> 12/11/16 Bretton Woods
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2016)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter						 				 						 
12/10-Hunter
12/11-Belleayre


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 12, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> 6. Killington 12/10
> 7. Pats peak 12/11



8. Bretton Woods 12/12


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 12, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


11/18/16 Killington
12/11/16 Bretton Woods
12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 12, 2016)

1 Day at Killington and 4 days at Huntah.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 13, 2016)

I guess I'll join in on the fun...

So far 3 days, all at Wachusett.

11/26
12/9
12/10


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 13, 2016)

9 days so far at Sugarbush this season.   Nice day sunny day today with the summit temp around 20 degrees and no wind.  It's always nice to ski Spillsville with fresh snow.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 13, 2016)

Days 1,2,3 - Dec 9,10,11 - Stowe


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2016)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat


----------



## Tin (Dec 16, 2016)

Tin said:


> 3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load.




4. December 15th - Pico


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2016)

Day 9fantastic day today best of the season at Hunter.. I blame Mavis for Me miss ing 2days this week.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 16, 2016)

1. Blue 12/16 Baby bumps and some fast GS crusing. Elk tomorrow !


----------



## JimG. (Dec 16, 2016)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter						 				 						 
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre						 
12/13-Hunter
12/14-Hunter
10) 12/16-Hunter

Hunter was pretty sweet today. Racer's the run of the season so far.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think I've seen one yet....if there is one I will merge. You all know the drill
> 
> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> ...



*6.  December 17, 2016:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 17, 2016)

1. Blue 12/16 Baby bumps and some fast GS crusing. Elk tomorrow !
2. Elk 12/17 7" Powder day


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> 1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
> 2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
> 3. 11/27 Wildcat
> 4. 12/4 Wildcat
> ...


8. 12/17 Wildcat

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 17, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> 8. Bretton Woods 12/12



1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27

 			 		 	  6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17


----------



## Tin (Dec 18, 2016)

1. October 28th - Killington - 10"
2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 18, 2016)

skifastr said:


> Days 1,2,3 - Dec 9,10,11 - Stowe



4. 12/17 Cannon


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 18, 2016)

Day 1 - 12/11 - Loon
Day 2 - 12/17 - Wachusett - Powder Day 6"


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 18, 2016)

Day 10at Mountain Creek Nj.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 18, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I guess I'll join in on the fun...
> 
> So far 3 days, all at Wachusett.
> 
> ...



12/17 - Killington - Amazing snow day!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 18, 2016)

10/28 - K
11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
11/25 - Greek
11/27 - Hunter
12/04 - Hunter
12/10 - Snow Ridge
12/11 - Whiteface
12/17 - Greek, foot
12/18 - Greek



Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 19, 2016)

dlague said:


> October 23rd A Basin
> October 30th A Basin
> November 13th Loveland
> November 20th Loveland
> ...





dlague said:


> December 2nd Eldora
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app





dlague said:


> December 10 Keystone
> December 11 Breckenridge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Day 9 
December 18 Keystone 

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2016)

Day 11at hunter. It OK condition s good on top. Middle of hill not so good. Lots of people here for week day. Sun is out that a plus.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madroch (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## dlague (Dec 21, 2016)

Madroch said:


>


Not a bad list!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 21, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> 11/18/16 Killington
> 12/11/16 Bretton Woods
> 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!
> 
> ...


11/18/16 Killington
12/11/16 Bretton Woods
12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!
12/21/16 Crotched Mt



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2016)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter						 				 						 
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre						 
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
12/20-Hunter
12/21-Hunter


----------



## dlague (Dec 22, 2016)

JimG. said:


> 11/23-Mt Snow
> 11/25-Hunter
> 11/27-Hunter
> 12/2-Hunter
> ...


Getting after it!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Dec 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> Getting after it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Even with the past weekend's niar event Hunter has been blowing snow like crazy! Racers and Clair's just fantastic Tues and yesterday. Guns were on all day Tues on Racers (everywhere in fact), steep lines of carvable manmade everywhere. 20' whales on many trails. Upper Crossover opened yesterday. Until more snow falls from the sky there is really no point to going elsewhere.

I've got to hand it to Peaks they are holding back nothing on the snowmaking.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 22, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Even with the past weekend's niar event Hunter has been blowing snow like crazy! Racers and Clair's just fantastic Tues and yesterday. Guns were on all day Tues on Racers (everywhere in fact), steep lines of carvable manmade everywhere. 20' whales on many trails. Upper Crossover opened yesterday. Until more snow falls from the sky there is really no point to going elsewhere.
> 
> I've got to hand it to Peaks they are holding back nothing on the snowmaking.


+1yes hunter deffinly still makes Snow good quality and the most in our area. One if nicest benefit to having a season pass their is they always been great at that. And still are. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 22, 2016)

Peak is not afraid to spend money on Snowmaking at Huntah! It harkens back to the Izzy and Orville days!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 22, 2016)

Day12spring conditions at Mountain creek today.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Dec 22, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Day12spring conditions at Mountain creek today.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


That's great!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2016)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
Nice 2-3" over corduroy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2016)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2016)

Unfortunately probably no skiing again :sad: at all this season, still recovering from surgery and after effects   . Dont get old guys it a tough climb back


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 23, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I guess I'll join in on the fun...
> 
> So far 3 days, all at Wachusett.
> 
> ...





Jcb890 said:


> 12/17 - Killington - Amazing snow day!



12/22 - Jay Peak
12/23 - Jay Peak - another great fresh snow day!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 23, 2016)

dlague said:


> That's great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Thanks my job has little work in December . using this Peaks pass makes it afford able. 
Day 13spring conditions warm sunny nice day lots of sniw made here a lot of crowed before holiday but definitely not over crowd edoke back in the 90s good business here sure $ which is good thing. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 23, 2016)

Warp Daddy said:


> Unfortunately probably no skiing again :sad: at all this season, still recovering from surgery and after effects   . Dont get old guys it a tough climb back



Good wishes Warp, sorry to hear of your setbacks. Hang in there, don't give up. 

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 23, 2016)

1. 12/11 Loon
2. 12/17 Wachusett, Powder Day
3. 12/23 Loon


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 23, 2016)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23 - not great lots of firm with piles of crude every once and awhile to turn on. Did ski a few glades that were okay  - egan's woods that came out onto death and lower birdland (frozen bumps with windblown snow filling in the holes. Another glade off the summit quad at Ellen near lookin good


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 25, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think I've seen one yet....if there is one I will merge. You all know the drill
> 
> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> ...



*7.  December 23, 2016:  Alta/Snowbird*



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Dec 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> October 23rd A Basin
> October 30th A Basin
> November 13th Loveland
> November 20th Loveland
> ...



Day 10 20% of goal
December 25 A Basin


Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 26, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> 11/18/16 Killington
> 12/11/16 Bretton Woods
> 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!
> 12/21/16 Crotched Mt
> ...


11/18/16 Killington
12/11/16 Bretton Woods
12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!
12/21/16 Crotched Mt
12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket and multiple Liftopia discounts



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 26, 2016)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think I've seen one yet....if there is one I will merge. You all know the drill
> 
> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> ...



*8.  December 26, 2016: Alta/Snowbird*



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 27, 2016)

10/28 - K
11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
11/25 - Greek
11/27 - Hunter
12/04 - Hunter
12/10 - Snow Ridge
12/11 - Whiteface
12/17 - Greek, foot
12/18 - Greek
12/24 - Greek
12/30 - Greek
12/31 - Greek



Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 27, 2016)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - shortest day of the season today. 5 runs off the Magic Carpet.  But a landmark day. Skied with my 21 month old son between my legs for his first time.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> 1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
> 2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
> 3. 11/27 Wildcat
> 4. 12/4 Wildcat
> ...


Hell yeah!


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 27, 2016)

Congrats man, that's great!


----------



## Jully (Dec 27, 2016)

21 months is the perfect time! Get them addicted young.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks.  Plan is just to go with the toy skis and take runs with him between my legs on a handful of warm days like today this season so he gets used to gliding and having skis on his feet. I doubt he'd be able to remain upright in just his snow boots.  Turns 2 the end of March. Next year I'll get him in some real ski boots for more support and see if we can get him going without me holding him up.  

So far, so good.  He seemed to like it more and more the faster we got going.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Thanks.  Plan is just to go with the toy skis and take runs with him between my legs on a handful of warm days like today this season so he gets used to gliding and having skis on his feet. I doubt he'd be able to remain upright in just his snow boots.  Turns 2 the end of March. Next year I'll get him in some real ski boots for more support and see if we can get him going without me holding him up.
> 
> So far, so good.  He seemed to like it more and more the faster we got going.




Nice warm day for it as well.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 27, 2016)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27


----------



## dlague (Dec 27, 2016)

Jully said:


> 21 months is the perfect time! Get them addicted young.


Yup we waited until 3 with our oldest boys and our youngest I took him out at a little over 2.  Looks like he will be the best skier of the bunch.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Dec 27, 2016)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter						 				 						 
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre						 
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
12/23-Hunter
12/26-Hunter


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> 1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
> 2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
> 3. 11/27 Wildcat
> 4. 12/4 Wildcat
> ...



Best runs for the decade if I'm not mistaken! Congrats R!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Duncanator24 (Dec 28, 2016)

1. 12/2 Sugarbush
2. 12/3 Sugarbush
3. 12/4 Sugarbush
4. 12/16 Sugarbush
5. 12/17 Sugarbush
6. 12/18 Sugarbush

My Season pass has already paid for itself! The best early season conditions I have seen in years. Hoping the momentum continues after this thaw.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 28, 2016)

12-4 Hunter
12-11 Hunter
12-14 to 12-19 Alta Snowbird
12-26 Hunter...but bailed after 2 hours...so 1/2 day


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 28, 2016)

DHS !!!! that my man is one of a  being a dad's  greatest thrills ..  PRICELESS !!

This kid will rock ! you just continued  the legacy and mark my words , Someday  that  youngster will bring his boy and you will have the penultimate reward of rocking the  hill with Your grandboy !!


----------



## dlague (Dec 28, 2016)

Warp Daddy said:


> DHS !!!! that my man is one of a  being a dad's  greatest thrills ..  PRICELESS !!
> 
> This kid will rock ! you just continued  the legacy and mark my words , Someday  that  youngster will bring his boy and you will have the penultimate reward of rocking the  hill with Your grandboy !!


Right on!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks Warp and PSB! Exciting times for sure. Been looking forward to it ever since the idea of having children was but a glimmer in the back of my mind.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 28, 2016)

Yup some day DHS , this will be  you dude !! 
Heres me and my sons and grandboys , one now  5th yr of pharmacy ,the other a. Freshman ..time flys.


----------



## dlague (Dec 28, 2016)

Warp Daddy said:


> View attachment 21361 Yup some day DHS , this will be  you dude !!
> Heres me and my sons and grandboys , one now  5th yr of pharmacy ,the other a. Freshman ..time flys.


We have 4 boys and they are pretty much all grown up!  Skiing with them since they were very little has been one of the most satisfying things to do.

DHS - make the most of it and enjoy every second.  Before you know it they are grown up and on their own.  Lucky for me they visit and still ski.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Kleetus (Dec 28, 2016)

12/10 - Gore 
12/17 - Gore
12/24 - Labrador Mountain

Hoping to add at least 2 more to this tally this weekend. Wish I had gotten to partake in the VT early conditions that were so awesome but hoping to make up for it when things get good again moving forward.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2016)

Duncanator24 said:


> 1. 12/2 Sugarbush
> 2. 12/3 Sugarbush
> 3. 12/4 Sugarbush
> 4. 12/16 Sugarbush
> ...



Pretty good looking list there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think I've seen one yet....if there is one I will merge. You all know the drill
> 
> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> ...



*9.  December 29, 2016:  Alta*





Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 29, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> 1. Blue 12/16 Baby bumps and some fast GS crusing. Elk tomorrow !
> 2. Elk 12/17 7" Powder day




3. Bear Creek ....In the R!@n . 2" of slush as luck would have it our holiday schedule the only day to get my boys together was today .
So we sucked it up and actually had a good day.


----------



## Tin (Dec 31, 2016)

Tin said:


> 1. October 28th - Killington - 10"
> 2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
> 3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
> 4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
> 5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"



6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 31, 2016)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 31, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I guess I'll join in on the fun...
> 
> So far 3 days, all at Wachusett.
> 
> ...





Jcb890 said:


> 12/17 - Killington - Amazing snow day!





			
				Jcb890 said:
			
		

> 12/22 - Jay Peak
> 12/23 - Jay Peak - another great fresh snow day!



12/29 - Wachusett - car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow!!
12/30 - Stratton


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 31, 2016)

11/18/16 Killington
12/11/16 Bretton Woods
12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!
12/21/16 Crotched Mt
12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket and multiple Liftopia discounts
12/30/16 Waaawawawachusett with the boy 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 31, 2016)

10/28 - K
11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
11/25 - Greek
11/27 - Hunter
12/04 - Hunter
12/10 - Snow Ridge
12/11 - Whiteface
12/17 - Greek, foot
12/18 - Greek
12/24 - Greek
12/30 - Greek
12/31 - Greek
01/01 - Hunter





Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Dec 31, 2016)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter						 				 						 
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre						 
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
12/28-Hunter
12/30-Hunter


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 31, 2016)

1. 12/11 Loon
2. 12/17 Wachusett - Powder Day
3. 12/23 Loon
4. 12/31 Killington


----------



## dlague (Jan 2, 2017)

dlague said:


> October 23rd A Basin
> October 30th A Basin
> November 13th Loveland
> November 20th Loveland
> ...



Day 11 and 12

December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail



Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 2, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 2, 2017)

Breaks the drought with a hat trick this past week

1.  12/28  Camelback
2.  12/31  Mount Sunapee
3.  01/01  Loon  (really good)

Went to Sunapee today for #4 but they were parking in the remote lots early, so we bagged and drove home, but at least the season has started and totals will climb soon.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 2, 2017)

1)11/18/16 Killington
2)12/11/16 Bretton Woods
3)12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!
4)12/21/16 Crotched Mt
5)12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket and multiple Liftopia discounts
6)12/31/16 Waaawawawachusett with the boy 
7)01/02/2017 Crotched Mt


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2017)

Day 14at hunter few hours after working. Near by in Woodstock NY. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 2, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"
7. January 2nd - Berkshire East


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 2, 2017)

1. 12/11/2016 Loon
2. 12/17/2016 Wachusett - 6"
3. 12/23/2016 Loon
4. 12/31/2016 Killington
5. 1/1/2017 Killington - 2"
6. 1/2/2017 Okemo


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 2, 2017)

20 days so far at Sugarbush this season - 12 at Lincoln Peak and 8 at Mt Ellen


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 2, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 3, 2017)

1. 11/25 - Cannon opening day
2. 11/26 - Cannon
3. 11/27 - Cannon
4. 12/10 - Cannon
5. 12/12 - Cannon, lunch runs
6. 12/17 - Cannon
7. 12/22 - Cannon, lunch runs
8. 12/23 - Cannon
9. 12/24 - Gale River Rd. tour (failed ascent of Garfield, no snow!)
10. 12/26 - Moosilauke Carriage Rd. tour
11. 12/30 - Cannon
12. 12/31 - Cannon
13. 1/1 - Cannon
14. 1/2 - Mt. Eustis skin & ski

More than half way to last year's total.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 3, 2017)

10/28 Killington
10/29 Killington
10/30 Killington
11/28 Killington
11/29 Killington
12/27 Killington
12/28 Killington
12/30 Killington
12 /31 Killington
1 / 1 Killington

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 3, 2017)

1:  Wachusett - 11/26
2:  Wachusett - 12/9
3:  Wachusett - 12/10
4:  Killington - 12/17 - Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!
5:  Jay Peak - 12/22
6:  Jay Peak - 12/22 - Another great fresh snow day!
7:  Wachusett - 12/29 - Car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow night!!
8:  Stratton - 12/30
9:  Killington - 1/1/17 - Great snow and small crowds, awesome day and great way to kick off 2017!
10:  Loon - 1/2 - 1st time here in 10+ years, great conditions, not too crowded... a nice day of riding.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 4, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> 1:  Wachusett - 11/26
> 2:  Wachusett - 12/9
> 3:  Wachusett - 12/10
> 4:  Killington - 12/17 - Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!
> ...



I heard that was a nightmare.  Your thoughts?


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 5, 2017)

NY DirtBag said:


> I heard that was a nightmare.  Your thoughts?


It was an absolute nightmare.  Crowds were insane and a lot of them were people who were just assholes and could not have cared less about anyone other than themselves.  Not a great day really, but made the best of it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> 1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
> 2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
> 3. 11/27 Wildcat
> 4. 12/4 Wildcat
> ...


13. 1/5 Attitash

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> It was an absolute nightmare.  Crowds were insane and a lot of them were people who were just assholes and could not have cared less about anyone other than themselves.  Not a great day really, but made the best of it.



oh Strattonites...


----------



## Tin (Jan 7, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"
7. January 2nd - Berkshire East
8. January 6th - Berkshire East


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 8, 2017)

1. 12/11/2016 Loon
2. 12/17/2016 Wachusett - 6"
3. 12/23/2016 Loon
4. 12/31/2016 Killington
5. 1/1/2017 Killington - 2"
6. 1/2/2017 Okemo
7. 1/7/2017 Wachusett - 4"


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2017)

January 8? Day 14 or 15 I checked later.
Skiing today at Bellaire in Catskills flex Day 40 with my ski Friend.jim. thanks. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 8, 2017)

1.  12/28   Camelback
2.  12/31   Mt Sunapee
3.  01/01 Loon
4.  01/07   Camelback
5.  01/08   Camelback

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, Nj


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 8, 2017)

12/10 Gore
12/17 Gore
12/24 Labrador Mountain
12/31 McCauley Mountain
1/1 Killington
1/2 Killington
1/8 Bristol Mountain 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think I've seen one yet....if there is one I will merge. You all know the drill
> 
> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> ...



*10.  January 7, 2017:  Snowbird.*


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 8, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 8, 2017)

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore


----------



## Tin (Jan 8, 2017)

Tin said:


> _1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
> _2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
> 3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
> 4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
> ...




9. January 8th - Berkshire East, an amazing time and debauchery with friends and catsup's family.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 8, 2017)

killington yesterday pretty great. no lines. lots of snow in the woods. almost everything open. tons of snow in anarchy.

pico today not as good but still plenty of snow to play with. tried poma line and the woods beyond poma line. poma line needed more snow but that is an ass puckerer of a line. love it.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 8, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter						 				 						 
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre						 
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter						 
1/7-Belleayre
1/8-Belleayre


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 9, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 9, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> 1:  Wachusett - 11/26
> 2:  Wachusett - 12/9
> 3:  Wachusett - 12/10
> 4:  Killington - 12/17 - Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!
> ...



11:  Mount Snow - 1/7 - Hard and fast snowpack day.


----------



## Tin (Jan 9, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
_6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"_
_7. January 2nd - Berkshire East
8. January 6th - Berkshire East_
9. January 8th - Berkshire East, an amazing time and debauchery with friends and catsup's family.


10. January 9th -  Jay Peak -  Woods were fantastic. But an absolutely bull shit wind hold, we hiked up, never experienced a wind of 10 knots all day. Today was the last straw, I will never be returning to Jay. The snow report at 6am hinted they wouldn't be spinning upper mountain lifts as the tram would be "delayed in the morning for maintenance"  and "groomers reported 35 mph winds over night". Then  8am Flyer closed for the day due to "high winds". Tram started spinning unloaded around 1:30 and we saw it make multiple trips up and back in spite of the "high winds". 

I do believe there are times when they are legitimate, but today was not it. Many people on the hill were complaining. No reason for it what so ever.  I hope whoever buys Jay cans the assholes who make these decisions. Seven hours in a car for the Bonnie and Jet.  Thanks!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 10, 2017)

4aprice said:


> 1.  12/28   Camelback
> 2.  12/31   Mt Sunapee
> 3.  01/01 Loon
> 4.  01/07   Camelback
> 5.  01/08   Camelback



6.  01/10 Camelback


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 10, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt


----------



## Tin (Jan 11, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
_6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"_
_7. January 2nd - Berkshire East
8. January 6th - Berkshire East_
9. January 8th - Berkshire East
10. January 9th - Jay Peak 
11. January 10th - MRG


----------



## Duncanator24 (Jan 11, 2017)

Tin said:


> 11. January 10th - MRG



How did Mad River ski?? I am real confused how they have gotten considerably less snow than Sugarbush while being at a similar location and altitude. It makes me wonder how accurate both mountains' snow totals are.


----------



## Tin (Jan 11, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> How did Mad River ski?? I am real confused how they have gotten considerably less snow than Sugarbush while being at a similar location and altitude. It makes me wonder how accurate both mountains' snow totals are.



The"snowstake"at the top of SB is quite inaccurate. Due to the "hole" it is in there is some drifting problems and they are starting to realize it.Three times in the past two weeks they have drastically cut the initial reported snow total. A couple of days the stake showed 8-9" and they reported 8-9" then went back and changed the report to 2-3". This morning the stake shows 7" but they are reporting 4". If they were practicing this throughout the year then their totals would be much lower.

That said, both areas have escaped rain and warmth (until the next few days) and there is A LOT of snow on the upper half or so of MRG. All the woods on the upper half of the mountain and everything around Paradise are more than filled in. Lower mountain is a different story.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 11, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> 1:  Wachusett - 11/26
> 2:  Wachusett - 12/9
> 3:  Wachusett - 12/10
> 4:  Killington - 12/17 - Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!
> ...


12:  Wachusett - 1/10 - Mixed precip. with a decent amount of rain - slow snow, but fun!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 11, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
1/10-Killington

K skied great; kudos for leaving a lot of thin cover terrain open. Trees skied well, a little noisy on Anarchy but no base damage. Natural snow trails also nice. And bumps on right side lower SS were superb as always.`


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
_6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"_
_7. January 2nd - Berkshire East
8. January 6th - Berkshire East_
9. January 8th - Berkshire East
10. January 9th - Jay Peak 
11. January 10th - MRG
12. January 12th - Magic


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 12, 2017)

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 

I'm way behind my usual for this time into the season. Work has been a bitch this time around.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 13, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 14, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek



Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 15, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think I've seen one yet....if there is one I will merge. You all know the drill
> 
> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> ...



*11.  January 14, 2017:  Snowbird.*


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 15, 2017)

4aprice said:


> 1.  12/28   Camelback
> 2.  12/31   Mt Sunapee
> 3.  01/01 Loon
> 4.  01/07   Camelback
> ...



7. 01/14 Camelback
8. 01/15 Camelback

Travel on tap the, next 2 weekends to Vermont, then Trip # 1 to Colorado.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 16, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek





Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 16, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
_6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"_
_7. January 2nd - Berkshire East
8. January 6th - Berkshire East_
9. January 8th - Berkshire East
10. January 9th - Jay Peak 
11. January 10th - MRG
12. January 12th - Magic
13. January 16th - Berkshire East


----------



## dlague (Jan 16, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland

14 days in!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2017)

My days are in my sig. I reckon it's been a good start to the season overall. About to really ramp things up for the 2nd half of the season though.. been holding most of my cards for late Jan-Feb-March.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 16, 2017)

Pretty damn good first half, already 9 outings (10 individual days) compared to 5 last year.  The new equipment is helping really a lot.  very happy so far.


----------



## Brad J (Jan 16, 2017)

Just Back from Alta /Snowbird, with incredible conditions , I am sure my first turn at the Wednesday ARL at Crotchet will wipe the smile off my face !!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 16, 2017)

10/28 Killington
10/29 Killington
10/30 Killington
11/28 Killington
11/29 Killington
12/27 Killington
12/28 Killington
12/30 Killington
12 /31 Killington
1 / 1 Killington
1/ 13 Killington
1/ 14 Killington
1/ 15 Killington


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 16, 2017)

major hats off to stratton for their bang up resurfacing and grooming job. today was really a pleasure as far as skiing groomers go. and brand new ungroomed whales on grizzly bear and bear down made for some fun skiing. left gf's apt at 3:45, breakfast in manchester at 7:45, hit stratton sun bowl lot at 8:10, skied from 8:30-2:30, 34k vertical, and just walked in to my place. 

this shower and chinese food and joint are going to rule.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2017)

Try to see how many crab rangoon you can eat before you puke.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 16, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
20) 1/15-Belleayre

Belleayre surprised me yesterday...not the stupid big crowds but the fine snow surfaces on many trails most notably the bumps on Yahoo and Onteora. Both had tons of fresh manmade and they're letting the bumps ski in, no more grooming. Seneca also had nice snow on it. Great day!


----------



## Duncanator24 (Jan 16, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> 1. 12/2 Sugarbush
> 2. 12/3 Sugarbush (powder day)
> 3. 12/4 Sugarbush
> 4. 12/16 Sugarbush
> ...



7. 1/12 Sugarbush (rain) 
8. 1/13 Sugarbush
9. 1/14 Sugarbush
10. 1/15 Sugarbush (snowy) 
11. 1/16 Sugarbush


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 16, 2017)

JimG. said:


> 11/23-Mt Snow
> 11/25-Hunter
> 11/27-Hunter
> 12/2-Hunter
> ...


Was it packed?  We did Elk this weekend instead of the Cats to beat the crowds, but those conditions sound sweet...


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 16, 2017)

1) 11/18/16 Killington
2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods
3) 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!
4) 12/21/16 Crotched Mt
5) 12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket and multiple Liftopia discounts
6) 12/31/16 Waaawawawachusett with the boy 
7) 01/02/2017 Crotched Mt with my daughter
8) 01/16/2017 Wachusett with my daughter 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Jan 17, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Was it packed?  We did Elk this weekend instead of the Cats to beat the crowds, but those conditions sound sweet...



Packed is an understatement! But I stayed off the HSQ and rode lift 7 and Tomahawk all day. 

The skiing made the slow lift rides well worth it.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 17, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Packed is an understatement! But I stayed off the HSQ and rode lift 7 and Tomahawk all day.
> 
> The skiing made the slow lift rides well worth it.



Glad to hear it.  Shame about this rain.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 18, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Glad to hear it.  Shame about this rain.



As good as December was January has been equally crappy.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2017)

JimG. said:


> As good as December was January has been equally crappy.



Matters where you go. Had some pretty good days in January in NH.


----------



## dlague (Jan 18, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Matters where you go. Had some pretty good days in January in NH.


I have had some really good days this month too!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2017)

dlague said:


> I have had some really good days this month too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



You don't count.


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
_6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"_
_7. January 2nd - Berkshire East
8. January 6th - Berkshire East_
9. January 8th - Berkshire East
10. January 9th - Jay Peak 
11. January 10th - MRG
12. January 12th - Magic
13. January 16th - Berkshire East
14. January 18th - Berkshire East, great cement surfing day.


----------



## dlague (Jan 18, 2017)

I have to hand it to all of you on here that have double digit days.  Many got after the powder days in December as well as early season opportunities, yet keep charging away in the up and down weather back east in January - that is dedication at its finest.

:beer: here is to a better February and onward.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 18, 2017)

Cool pic

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Jan 18, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Matters where you go. Had some pretty good days in January in NH.



I need more snow before heading to NH but I do have a plan. 

Too far (4.5+ hrs one way) for less than 2-3 days.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 18, 2017)

dlague said:


> I have to hand it to all of you on here that have double digit days.  Many got after the powder days in December as well as early season opportunities, yet keep charging away in the up and down weather back east in January - that is dedication at its finest.
> 
> :beer: here is to a better February and onward.



And now that the holiday nonsense is over we can really get down to business.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 18, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*12.  January 18, 2017:  Park City/Canyons*


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 19, 2017)

1. 11/25 - Cannon opening day
2. 11/26 - Cannon
3. 11/27 - Cannon
4. 12/10 - Cannon
5. 12/12 - Cannon, lunch runs
6. 12/17 - Cannon
7. 12/22 - Cannon, lunch runs
8. 12/23 - Cannon
9. 12/24 - Gale River Rd. tour (failed ascent of Garfield, no snow!)
10. 12/26 - Moosilauke Carriage Rd. tour
11. 12/30 - Cannon
12. 12/31 - Cannon
13. 1/1 - Cannon
14. 1/2 - Mt. Eustis skin & ski
15. 1/7 - Sherburne tour
16. 1/8 - Cannon ASPNC
17. 1/15 - Sherburne tour - AIARE Lev. 1
18. 1/16 - Chicken Rock Gully + Sherb - AIARE Lev. 1
19. 1/18 - Burke night tour
20. 1/19 - Cog Dawn Patrol

And with that I'm at 20. Been quite a week so far!


----------



## Tin (Jan 19, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
_6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"_
_7. January 2nd - Berkshire East
8. January 6th - Berkshire East_
9. January 8th - Berkshire East
10. January 9th - Jay Peak 
11. January 10th - MRG
12. January 12th - Magic
13. January 16th - Berkshire East
14. January 18th - Berkshire East, great cement surfing day.
15. January 19th - Magic , 8-9" of awesome (that's what she said)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2017)

Mad river opened all the terrain

Was gonna do sugarbush for $50 Saturday, but now I think I'll do mad river for $0 (5pack)

No girlfriend or snowboard friends with me this weekend so this seems like a good opportunity to get up to mad


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat


----------



## JimG. (Jan 20, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
1/20-Mt Snow
Today was great. Everything open. Good snow.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 21, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 21, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
1/21-Belleayre

Great bumps at Belle today. Yahoo had best bump lines of the season so far.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 21, 2017)

1. 11/26/2016 - Mt. Snow
2. 12/2/2016 - Mount Snow
3. 12/3/2016 - Gunstock
4. 12/11/2016 - Crotched
5. 12/23/2016 - Gunstock
6. 12/31/2016 - Gunstock (One Quick run)
7. 1/1/2017 - Gunstock 
8. 1/8/2017 - Crotched
9. 1/14/2017 - Gunstock
10. 1/16/2017 - Mount Snow
11.  1/21/2017 - Gunstock


So far a great year!  Some really good days on the snow too.  here is to another 15  days out for the rest of the season - target is 25 this year!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 21, 2017)

Stowe was sloppy wet snow, not the greatest not the worst. Drizzle and low visibility.

Gonna hit Smuggs tomorrow hope to get less wet.


----------



## Los (Jan 21, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Stowe was sloppy wet snow, not the greatest not the worst. Drizzle and low visibility.



I'd say exactly the same for Bretton woods today.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 21, 2017)

1. 12/11/2016 Loon
2. 12/17/2016 Wachusett - 6"
3. 12/23/2016 Loon
4. 12/31/2016 Killington
5. 1/1/2017 Killington - 2"
6. 1/2/2017 Okemo
7. 1/7/2017 Wachusett - 4"
8. 1/21/2017 Sunapee


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2017)

Day 15 I believe yesterday at Hunter fun warm day sunny blue bird with slush and side snow.  

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 22, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek


Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 22, 2017)

Today was number 37.

Attitash - Dec. 16, 27, 29, 30, 31, Jan. 17, 18
Bretton Woods - Nov. 13, 27, Dec. 4, 10, Jan. 16
Cannon - Dec. 14, Jan. 2
Cranmore - Jan. 8
Crotched - Dec. 23, 26, Jan. 4, 11, 18
Mount Snow - Nov. 23
Shawnee Peak - Jan. 13, 21
Sunday River - Jan. 15
Wildcat - Nov. 25, 26 Dec. 2, 3, 11, 15, 17, 28, Jan. 6, 14, 17, 20, 22


----------



## shwilly (Jan 22, 2017)

1. 11/25 Sunday River
2. 11/26 SR
3. 11/27 SR
4. 12/10 SR
5. 12/11 SR
6. 12/26 SR
7. 12/27 SR
8. 12/28 SR
9. 12/29 SR - snowing
10. 12/30 SR - 20"
11. 1/21 SR
12. 1/22 SR

Yesterday was a great day with friends, probably our best ski day with kids yet. Today started out drizzly with the mountain in a cloud. The drizzle stopped and the clouds lifted by lunchtime, but the kids were done.


----------



## Tin (Jan 22, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Today was number 37.
> 
> Attitash - Dec. 16, 27, 29, 30, 31, Jan. 17, 18
> Bretton Woods - Nov. 13, 27, Dec. 4, 10, Jan. 16
> ...




That is incredible, well done.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 22, 2017)

Tin said:


> That is incredible, well done.


Yeoggus is a machine.   Can't stop, won't stop

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 22, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Today was number 37.
> 
> Attitash - Dec. 16, 27, 29, 30, 31, Jan. 17, 18
> Bretton Woods - Nov. 13, 27, Dec. 4, 10, Jan. 16
> ...




Do you work?


----------



## yeggous (Jan 22, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Do you work?



Amazingly yes. I go into the office three days per week (on average), and I telecommute and work evenings to make up the difference.

I try to get in four days per week. One or two of those will be night skiing.


----------



## Edd (Jan 22, 2017)

shwilly said:


> 1. 11/25 Sunday River
> 2. 11/26 SR
> 3. 11/27 SR
> 4. 12/10 SR
> ...



Have you considered skiing Sunday River?


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 23, 2017)

1.  12/28  Camelback
2.  12/31  Mt Sunapee
3.  01/01  Loon
4.  01/07  Camelback
5.  01/08  Camelback
6.  01/10  Camelback
7.  01/14  Camelback
8.  01/15  Camelback
9.  01/21  Okemo
10. 01/22  Okemo

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> 1:  Wachusett - 11/26
> 2:  Wachusett - 12/9
> 3:  Wachusett - 12/10
> 4:  Killington - 12/17 - Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!
> ...



12:  Copper Mountain - 1/15 - 2-4" of fresh... altitude is brutal
13:  Copper Mountain - 1/16 - altitude still brutal, tried some ungroomed terrain... gnarly!
14:  Copper Mountain - 1/17 - Resolution Bowl black diamond moguled hell.
15:  Copper Mountain - 1/18 - amazing "goomer" day, 34.6k vert. and 31 miles ridden... unbelievable!

Trip Report post to follow soon, still catching up on looking at photos and catching up on sleep.


----------



## dlague (Jan 23, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge


Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## shwilly (Jan 23, 2017)

Edd said:


> Have you considered skiing Sunday River?



Ha! Yeah, pretty focused so far this year. We'll get a day or two at other places at some point. 

I guess we're kind of like our kids at a restaurant. If you know you like mac and cheese, there are worse things than getting mac and cheese every time.


----------



## Edd (Jan 23, 2017)

shwilly said:


> Ha! Yeah, pretty focused so far this year. We'll get a day or two at other places at some point.
> 
> I guess we're kind of like our kids at a restaurant. If you know you like mac and cheese, there are worse things than getting mac and cheese every time.



I love SR. If you're going to pick a home mountain, that's a good pick, IMO.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 25, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek



Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2017)

Day 16;about to begin. Real sniw in town and in drive up going to be a really good day.  
And in the bathroom and door has a lock. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 25, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
_6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"_
_7. January 2nd - Berkshire East
8. January 6th - Berkshire East_
9. January 8th - Berkshire East
10. January 9th - Jay Peak 
11. January 10th - MRG
12. January 12th - Magic
13. January 16th - Berkshire East
14. January 18th - Berkshire East, great cement surfing day.
15. January 19th - Magic , 8-9" of awesome (that's what she said)
16. January 25th -  Berkshire East


----------



## dlague (Jan 25, 2017)

ScottySkis said:


> Day 16;about to begin. Real sniw in town and in drive up going to be a really good day.
> And in the bathroom and door has a lock.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Ok I can read what you wrote but the last line threw me!  Anyone got this?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 25, 2017)

dlague said:


> Ok I can read what you wrote but the last line threw me!  Anyone got this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Perhaps he frequently poops at mountains which have bathroom stalls without locks?  That's all I got.  Here's my decoded version:



> Day 16 is about to begin (misplaced smiley).
> It snowed in town (possibly still snowing?) and it was snowing while I was driving, so this is going to be a really good day (correctly placed smiley, 1 extra).
> I am now pooping and am relieved to find the bathroom stall has a lock on the door.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 25, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Perhaps he frequently poops at mountains which have bathroom stalls without locks?  That's all I got.  Here's my decoded version:



JCB speaks Scotty


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 25, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 27, 2017)

Four solo weekdays at Mountain Creek and 3 weekend days with the family at Mt. Peter.  I plan to go with the family to Mt. Peter tomorrow too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 28, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
_6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"_
_7. January 2nd - Berkshire East
8. January 6th - Berkshire East_
9. January 8th - Berkshire East
10. January 9th - Jay Peak 
11. January 10th - MRG
12. January 12th - Magic
13. January 16th - Berkshire East
14. January 18th - Berkshire East, great cement surfing day.
15. January 19th - Magic , 8-9" of awesome (that's what she said)
16. January 25th - Berkshire East
17. January 27th - Magic


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Perhaps he frequently poops at m
> 
> 
> Day 17 yesterday made it to Platty finally they got messed up from warm regards then cold like everyone else
> ...


Yes some people f
On here complaining about the bathrooms not having locks in the bathroom which is true 
I found a few that worked 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Jan 28, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
1/26-Wildcat
1/27-Wildcat


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 28, 2017)

1) 11/18/16 Killington
2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods
3) 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!
4) 12/21/16 Crotched Mt
5) 12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket and multiple Liftopia discounts
6) 12/31/16 Waaawawawachusett with the boy 
7) 01/02/2017 Crotched Mt with my daughter
8) 01/16/2017 Wachusett with my  daughter
9) 01/25/2017 Okemo 
10) 01/28/2017 Attitash 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2017)

Day 18 at Gore lake effect to love our big lakes.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk
Not sure day # I think yesterday was 16 at Platty. <br />
Today day 17 I think I went to Gore snows all day aweome day. Got their at 830 skied to 345 pm probably most amount of hours for in kne day. So glad I sleep in car last night in Troy changed mine about going to Mountain Snow this Morning mostly because of the winds and travel time Troy and road their compared to Gore. They did not get snow that goes got but I didn't know that to an hour ago. I love Gore with this Snow it definitely competition with any big mountain in North Vermont. They just get half the snow.<br />
<br />
<br />
Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jan 28, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper


Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET




Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 30, 2017)

1.  12/28   Camelback
2.  12/31    Mt Sunapee
3.  01/01   Loon
4.  01/07   Camelback
5.  01/08   Camelback
6.  01/10   Camelback
7.  01/14   Camelback
8.  01/15   Camelback
9.  01/21   Okemo
10. 01/22  Okemo
11. 01/28  Stratton
12. 01/29  Stratton


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Duncanator24 (Jan 30, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> 1. 12/2 Sugarbush
> 2. 12/3 Sugarbush (powder day)
> 3. 12/4 Sugarbush
> 4. 12/16 Sugarbush
> ...



12. 1/26 Sugarbush (on/off snow fall)
13. 1/27 Sugarbush (lots of snow in the woods)
14. 1/28 Sugarbush (BEST POWDER DAY EVER)
15. 1/29 Sugarbush (on/off snow fall)


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 30, 2017)

1:  Wachusett - 11/26
2:  Wachusett - 12/9
3:  Wachusett - 12/10
4:  Killington - 12/17 - Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!
5:  Jay Peak - 12/22
6:  Jay Peak - 12/22 - Another great fresh snow day!
7:  Wachusett - 12/29 - Car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow night!!
8:  Stratton - 12/30
9:  Killington - 1/1/17 - Great snow and small crowds, awesome day and great way to kick off 2017!
10:  Loon - 1/2 - 1st time here in 10+ years, great conditions, not too crowded... a nice day of riding.
11:  Mount Snow - 1/7 - Hard and fast snowpack day.
12:  Copper Mountain - 1/15 - 2-4" of fresh... altitude is brutal
13:  Copper Mountain - 1/16 - altitude still brutal, tried some ungroomed terrain... gnarly!
14:  Copper Mountain - 1/17 - Resolution Bowl black diamond moguled hell.
15:  Copper Mountain - 1/18 - amazing "goomer" day, 34.6k vert. and 31 miles ridden... unbelievable!
16:  Killington - 1/29 - Good coverage and soft but edge-able snow.  Not bad... for New England :lol:

Yes, I still need to put up a Trip Report post on my Colorado trip.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 30, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*13.  January 29, 2017:  Alta*


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 31, 2017)

1	11/25/16	Cannon - Opening Day
2	11/26/16	Cannon
3	11/27/16	Cannon
4	12/10/16	Cannon
5	12/12/16	Cannon - Lunch Runs
6	12/17/16	Cannon
7	12/22/16	Cannon - Lunch Runs
8	12/23/16	Cannon
9	12/24/16	Gale River Loop - failed Garfield tour
10	12/26/16	Moosilauke Carriage Road tour
11	12/30/16	Cannon
12	12/31/16	Cannon
13	1/1/17	Cannon
14	1/2/17	Mt. Eustis skin & ski
15	1/7/17	Sherburne tour
16	1/8/17	Cannon - ASPNC
17	1/15/17	Sherburne tour - AIARE L1 Course
18	1/16/17	Chicken Rock Gully & Sherb Tour - AIARE
19	1/18/17	Burke Night Tour
20	1/19/17	Cog Dawn Patrol
21	1/21/17	Wildcat
22	1/22/17	Cannon - ASPNC
23	1/25/17	Burke Night Tour
24	1/27/17	Bretton Woods Night Skiing
25	1/28/17	Cannon - ASPNC
26	1/29/17	Cannon - ASPNC

Closing out January with my total from last year. Not too shabby.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2017)

Day 19 sweet clipper snow in NJ few inches st least great powder day here in nj not many long trails. Many racers family s in Lodge.
Love being close to here for days like today 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 1, 2017)

1) 11/18/16 Killington
2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods
3) 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!
4) 12/21/16 Crotched Mt
5) 12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket and multiple Liftopia discounts
6) 12/31/16 Waaawawawachusett with the boy 
7) 01/02/2017 Crotched Mt with my daughter
8) 01/16/2017 Wachusett with my  daughter
9) 01/25/2017 Okemo 
10) 01/28/2017 Attitash
11) 01/30/2017 Attitash 
12) 01/31/2017 Black Mountain (NH)
13) 02/01/2017 Sunday River 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 1, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1


----------



## JimG. (Feb 1, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat						 
1/29-Hunter
2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)

Today at Mt Snow was awesome. 6" over past 2 days and nobody skiing made for a great day. Powder shots from start to finish.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 2, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> 1) 11/18/16 Killington
> 2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods
> 3) 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!
> 4) 12/21/16 Crotched Mt
> ...


Snowed all day at the River and the guns were out in force. 
 blowing snow on Ozthe kiddos


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ironhippy (Feb 2, 2017)

I've only been skiing 7 times this season and the last 2 times I never used the lift.
We had an uphill challenge last week and the week before I was practicing for the uphill challenge.

We have a fair amount of snow but it is mostly all refrozen, you can walk on the crust almost everywhere.

The biking has been amazing though.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 2, 2017)

See sig. block.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 2, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*14.  February 2, 2017:  Deer Valley (Powder Day)*


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 2, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 3, 2017)

1) 11/18/16 Killington

2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods

3) 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!

4) 12/21/16 Crotched Mt

5) 12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket and multiple Liftopia discounts

6) 12/31/16 Waaawawawachusett with the boy 

7) 01/02/2017 Crotched Mt with my daughter

8) 01/16/2017 Wachusett with my  daughter

9) 01/25/2017 Okemo 

10) 01/28/2017 Attitash

11) 01/30/2017 Attitash 

12) 01/31/2017 Black Mountain (NH)

13) 02/01/2017 Sunday River

14) 02/02/2017 Attitash 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bushpilot (Feb 3, 2017)

12/18 - Sugarbush
12/19 - Sugarbush
12/24 - Sugarbush
12/26 - Sugarbush
12/31 - Sugarbush
1/1 - Sugarbush
1/8 - Sugarbush
1/9 - Sugarbush
1/14 - Sugarbush
1/15 - Sugarbush
1/16 - Sugarbush
1/17 - Sugarbush
1/22 - Sugarbush
1/23 - Sugarbush
1/27 - Bolton
1/28 - Sugarbush
1/29 - Cannon
1/30 - Sugarbush
1/31 - Mad River Glen
2/1 - Sugarbush


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2017)

signature

likely adding platty this Sunday, but maybe Stratton or magic instead

Any platty intel on the woods? @harvey?


----------



## Duncanator24 (Feb 3, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> signature
> 
> likely adding platty this Sunday, but maybe Stratton or magic instead
> 
> Any platty intel on the woods? @harvey?


How was Mountain Creek a couple weeks ago? I plan on doing night skiing there this coming Monday


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2017)

it was night skiing at mountain creek, so you know, it is what it is. it was cold enough to make snow and New England was in a sorry state of affairs and i just wanted to put my skis on. it's close enough that if I dip work at 4 I can ski from 6-9 and log some quick vert. never anything to write home about but I enjoy sunset runs. I don't know trail names there at all, but one black off the cabriolet was skiing pretty nicely on the edges top to bottom.

would never ever pay to ski there, but it was a nice max pass addition for the NYC crowd


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 3, 2017)

1. Blue 12/16 Baby bumps and some fast GS crusing. Elk tomorrow !
2. Elk 12/17 7" Powder day
3.Bear creek 1/16 In the Rain
4.Blue 2/2 With a Bat flying around


----------



## JimG. (Feb 3, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat						 
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)

Today at McCauley was amazing. My first real LES experience and it was awesome! Knee deep in many places:







Hard to believe all this expert goodness packed into 675' vert. The trails were equally incredible.


----------



## benski (Feb 4, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Today at McCauley was amazing. My first real LES experience and it was awesome! Knee deep in many places:
> 
> Hard to believe all this expert goodness packed into 675' vert. The trails were equally incredible.



I thought the same thing about Snow Ridge.


----------



## jimk (Feb 4, 2017)

Going for quality over quantity I guess


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 5, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> How was Mountain Creek a couple weeks ago? I plan on doing night skiing there this coming Monday


I was at Mountain Creek on Thursday and the conditions were very good considering the weather.   Almost all the trails are open with good coverage.   It's been cold nights the last few days so they should be blowing snow at night.   I'll be there tomorrow morning.   It's a totally different place on the weekdays, so much better vibe. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 5, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around- upper trails got scraped - outpost was rather crusty


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 5, 2017)

1) 11/18/16 Killington

2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods

3) 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!

4) 12/21/16 Crotched Mt

5) 12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket and multiple Liftopia discounts

6) 12/31/16 Waaawawawachusett with the boy 

7) 01/02/2017 Crotched Mt with my daughter

8) 01/16/2017 Wachusett with my  daughter

9) 01/25/2017 Okemo 

10) 01/28/2017 Attitash

11) 01/30/2017 Attitash 

12) 01/31/2017 Black Mountain (NH)

13) 02/01/2017 Sunday River

14) 02/02/2017 Attitash

15) 02/03/2017 Attitash 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Feb 5, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat						 
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
2/4-Belleayre
2/5-Hunter
30) ?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2017)

Day 20at Platty on Superbowl Sunday. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 5, 2017)

jimk said:


> Going for quality over quantity I guess


Undoubtedly the best $12 purchase of my life. Only a winning lottery ticket could top it.





















Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 5, 2017)

1. 12/11/2016 Loon
2. 12/17/2016 Wachusett - 6"
3. 12/23/2016 Loon
4. 12/31/2016 Killington
5. 1/1/2017 Killington - 2"
6. 1/2/2017 Okemo
7. 1/7/2017 Wachusett - 4"
8. 1/21/2017 Sunapee
9. 1/29/2017 Wachusett
10. 2/4/2017 Stratton
11. 2/5/2017 Stratton


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 6, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe







Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 6, 2017)

Count	Date	Location
1	11/25/16	Cannon - Opening Day
2	11/26/16	Cannon
3	11/27/16	Cannon
4	12/10/16	Cannon
5	12/12/16	Cannon - Lunch Runs
6	12/17/16	Cannon
7	12/22/16	Cannon - Lunch Runs
8	12/23/16	Cannon
9	12/24/16	Gale River Loop - failed Garfield tour
10	12/26/16	Moosilauke Carriage Road tour
11	12/30/16	Cannon
12	12/31/16	Cannon
13	1/1/17	Cannon
14	1/2/17	Mt. Eustis skin & ski
15	1/7/17	Sherburne tour
16	1/8/17	Cannon - ASPNC
17	1/15/17	Sherburne tour - AIARE L1 Course
18	1/16/17	Chicken Rock Gully & Sherb Tour - AIARE
19	1/18/17	Burke Night Tour
20	1/19/17	Cog Dawn Patrol
21	1/21/17	Wildcat
22	1/22/17	Cannon - ASPNC
23	1/25/17	Burke Night Tour
24	1/27/17	Bretton Woods Night Skiing
25	1/28/17	Cannon - ASPNC
26	1/29/17	Cannon - ASPNC
27	2/1/17	Burke Night Tour
28	2/3/17	Bretton Woods Night Skiing
29	2/4/17	Cannon - Pirates of the High Skis
30	2/5/17	Cannon - ASPNC

Up to 30 after this weekend. Wednesday's night's cluster#&* r@!n event might put a damper on the night for Burke...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 6, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> How was Mountain Creek a couple weeks ago? I plan on doing night skiing there this coming Monday


I'm at Mountain Creek now and the snow conditions are great.  Packed powder and some hardpack but no ice or boilerplate that I've seen yet.

That said,  it might be crowded this evening because the Special Olympics start here tonight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WJenness (Feb 6, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> <snip>
> 27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around- upper trails got scraped - outpost was rather crusty



Was there too. Upper mountain was nice first thing, and then got beat later on.

My first time skiing there. I was shocked at the amount of woods to be had.

I rather enjoyed the outpost area. Particularly sidewinder and the woods between Sidewinder and Pipeline (Doozie, I think?)

Will definitely go back.

-w


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Undoubtedly the best $12 purchase of my life. Only a winning lottery ticket could top it.
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app



Forgot about the $12 lift ticket. Talk about discount powder shots!

I spent a whopping $22 for the day including the $10 I spent on lunch.

Great skiing with you Bob, awesome day.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 6, 2017)

WJenness said:


> Was there too. Upper mountain was nice first thing, and then got beat later on.
> 
> My first time skiing there. I was shocked at the amount of woods to be had.
> 
> ...



Spent most of the day in the woods and yes the upper part of the mountain was nice in the AM. Best part never waited more then 4 or 5 chairs and I had a 2 fer 49 ticket I got at the ski show.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*15.  February 5, 2017:  Snowbird*


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 6, 2017)

16 Low year for me this year - damn work is interfering with my ski life!

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 
6 Chamonix


----------



## WJenness (Feb 6, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Spent most of the day in the woods and yes the upper part of the mountain was nice in the AM. Best part never waited more then 4 or 5 chairs and I had a 2 fer 49 ticket I got at the ski show.



Very nice.

I'm on The Max Pass this year, so no (additional) out of pocket expenses.

Yes, 4/5 chairs was the max wait all day for me as well.

I was worried about other places being busy, which is why I ended up there. It ended up being the right choice, I think.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 6, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> 10/28 Killington
> 10/29 Killington
> 10/30 Killington
> 11/28 Killington
> ...


2/3 Killington
2/4 Killington
2/5 Killington

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 6, 2017)

Yesterday was day 39 for me at Sugarbush this season.  I’ve spent more time at Mt Ellen than Lincoln Peak and have had the good fortune of skiiing on many legitimate powder days.


----------



## Edd (Feb 7, 2017)

Day 22 today at Cranmore. It's dead here and snowing with 2-3" down so far. I'm having a great season with a lot of fresh snow days.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 7, 2017)

1.  12/28   Camelback
2.  12/31   Mt Sunapee
3.  01/01   Loon
4.  01/07   Camelback
5.  01/08   Camelback
6.  01/10   Camelback
7.  01/14   Camelback
8.  01/15   Camelback
9.  01/21   Okemo
10. 01/22  Okemo
11. 01/28  Stratton
12. 01/29  Stratton
13. 02/02  Winter Park (Reaquainted with the Jane + Fresh=awesome)
14. 02/03  Copper
15. 02/04  Winter Park  (freshies)
16. 02/05  Copper

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Duncanator24 (Feb 7, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> 1. 12/2 Sugarbush
> 2. 12/3 Sugarbush (powder day)
> 3. 12/4 Sugarbush
> 4. 12/16 Sugarbush
> ...


16. 2/6 Mountain Creek, NJ (actually pretty good snow, but no exciting terrain open to the public)


----------



## Duncanator24 (Feb 7, 2017)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I'm at Mountain Creek now and the snow conditions are great.  Packed powder and some hardpack but no ice or boilerplate that I've seen yet.
> 
> That said,  it might be crowded this evening because the Special Olympics start here tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AlpineZone mobile app



I agree, snow was nice and soft. Plenty carve-able. I did night skiing the same day and it never got crowded really. If only the mountain had some black diamonds to ride. Really only Straightaway and Zero G were open, all of the Bear Peak stuff was reserved for racing the whole night. Kinda wish I ended up going out to Blue mountain instead.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 7, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> Yesterday was day 39 for me at Sugarbush this season.  I’ve spent more time at Mt Ellen than Lincoln Peak and have had the good fortune of skiiing on many legitimate powder days.



Sunday was day 20 for me at Sugarbush. I've only been at ME for 2 of those days though.


----------



## Duncanator24 (Feb 7, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Sunday was day 20 for me at Sugarbush. I've only been at ME for 2 of those days though.



Oh man, you have been missing out! I have made it a point to spend at least 1 full day there every trip. Always the highlight of my trips there too. Sure I can find more challenging stuff at LP but no lines and the excellent flow of ME always brings me back.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 7, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Kinda wish I ended up going out to Blue mountain instead.



Blue had some great bumps on Nightmare and Dreamweaver this weekend.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 7, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Oh man, you have been missing out! I have made it a point to spend at least 1 full day there every trip. Always the highlight of my trips there too. Sure I can find more challenging stuff at LP but no lines and the excellent flow of ME always brings me back.



Going to ME means driving right by LP for me, so unless I see it is crowded or expect it to be crowded I usually just start there. When Slide Brook is running I'm more likely to split my day between LP and ME. Two weeks ago when we had that powder Saturday I headed straight for ME. Even at 8AM the LP lot was filling up quickly so it was a no-brainer that day to keep on going to ME. I really haven't hit much in the way of lines at LP.

Also to be fair, a number of my days were in December before ME even opened.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 7, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm


----------



## dlague (Feb 8, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*16.  February 8, 2017:  Brighton.*


----------



## Dickc (Feb 8, 2017)

1	Friday, November 25, 2016	Sunday River
2	Saturday, November 26, 2016	Sunday River
3	Sunday, November 27, 2016	Sunday River
4	Saturday, December 3, 2016	Sunday River
5	Sunday, December 4, 2016	Sunday River
6	Wednesday, December 7, 2016	Sunday River
7	Saturday, December 10, 2016	Sunday River
8	Sunday, December 11, 2016	Sunday River
9	Saturday, December 17, 2016	Sunday River
10	Sunday, December 18, 2016	Sunday River
11	Tuesday, December 27, 2016	Sunday River
12	Wednesday, December 28, 2016	Sunday River
13	Thursday, December 29, 2016	Sunday River
14	Friday, December 30, 2016	Sunday River
15	Saturday, December 31, 2016	Sunday River
16	Sunday, January 1, 2017	Sunday River
17	Wednesday, January 4, 2017	Sunday River
18	Wednesday, January 11, 2017	Sunday River
19	Saturday, January 14, 2017	Sunday River
20	Sunday, January 15, 2017	Sunday River
21	Monday, January 16, 2017	Sunday River
22	Saturday, January 21, 2017	Sunday River
23	Sunday, January 22, 2017	Sunday River
24	Wednesday, January 25, 2017	Sunday River
25	Saturday, January 28, 2017	Sunday River
26	Sunday, January 29, 2017	Sunday River
27	Saturday, February 4, 2017	Sunday River
28	Sunday, February 5, 2017	Sunday River


----------



## Tin (Feb 8, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
_6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"_
_7. January 2nd - Berkshire East
8. January 6th - Berkshire East_
9. January 8th - Berkshire East
10. January 9th - Jay Peak 
11. January 10th - MRG
12. January 12th - Magic
13. January 16th - Berkshire East
14. January 18th - Berkshire East, great cement surfing day.
15. January 19th - Magic , 8-9" of awesome (that's what she said)
16. January 25th - Berkshire East
17. January 27th - Magic
18. February 8th - Berkshire East


----------



## albert a ripper (Feb 9, 2017)

Yesterday was day 20 for me, so here is my season so far.   We try to go on the cheap as much as possible without buying a season pass, so I keep track of the cost at the same time.

11/23 okemo $66
11/25 bretton woods $0
11/26 wildcat $49
12/3 bretton woods $0
12/7 bretton woods $0
12/13 bretton woods $0
12/14 cannon $25
12/26 gunstock $43
12/29 gunstock (night) $17
12/30 gunstock $43
12/31 wildcat $79
1/11 wildcat $79
1/14 black mountain $25
1/18 park city $139!
1/19 brighton $79
1/21 gunstock $43
1/25 sunapee $35
2/1 gunstock $37
2/4 bretton woods $12
2/8 wildcat $40


that park city ticket is killing my average.  i usually end up with a $33-35 ticket by the end of the year, right now i'm a little over $40.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 9, 2017)

albert a ripper said:


> Yesterday was day 20 for me, so here is my season so far.   We try to go on the cheap as much as possible without buying a season pass, so I keep track of the cost at the same time.
> 
> 11/23 okemo $66
> 11/25 bretton woods $0
> ...



Yeah, Vail does not like folks buying day tickets at the window.  There are no longer any good discounts either for PCMR.  I hate to say it, but Deer Valley is CHEAPER and better!


----------



## albert a ripper (Feb 9, 2017)

Deer Valley doesn't like me.   They don't let me on the mountain.    Next time we're going to try Powder Mountain and Snowbird.   Brighton was phenomenal, will probably go back there too.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 9, 2017)

albert a ripper said:


> Deer Valley doesn't like me.   They don't let me on the mountain.    Next time we're going to try Powder Mountain and Snowbird.   Brighton was phenomenal, will probably go back there too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Ah, got it.  Yeah, Snowbird is completely different from PCMR.


----------



## badinfluence (Feb 9, 2017)

albert a ripper said:


> Yesterday was day 20 for me, so here is my season so far.   We try to go on the cheap as much as possible without buying a season pass, so I keep track of the cost at the same time.
> 
> 11/23 okemo $66
> 11/25 bretton woods $0
> ...



How are you getting the great deals to bretton woods?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2017)

albert a ripper said:


> Deer Valley doesn't like me.   They don't let me on the mountain.



Whadya do?


----------



## cdskier (Feb 9, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Whadya do?



I would assume he snowboards...


----------



## albert a ripper (Feb 9, 2017)

I snowboard.   Deer Valley doesn't approve.   
As for the BW tickets, if you go to closing day, it's under $20 and you also get a free ticket for early next season.   This year it expired 12/16.   So I fill the van and bring a bunch of people. Then next fall, as all those people are busy and not ready to admit it's winter, I hit them up for the free ticket because they aren't going to use it.   BW is also 2fer on Wednesday.   Also, if you to expo, you can pre buy midweek tickets for $35.   I have 4 of those waiting.  That $12 ticket was from when my buddy scored 2 free tickets, but there was 3 of us.   So we split one of my midweek prebuys.  My wife loves BW so I've done a ton of work to do them on the cheap.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2017)

albert a ripper said:


> Yesterday was day 20 for me, so here is my season so far.   We try to go on the cheap as much as possible without buying a season pass, so I keep track of the cost at the same time.
> 
> 11/23 okemo $66
> 11/25 bretton woods $0
> ...


The two Wildcat tickets are not helping either.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## albert a ripper (Feb 9, 2017)

It's worth it though.  When conditions aren't stellar, I kinda choose where I go based off of price.   That makes it more bearable for me to pay full price when a certain mountain has better conditions.   Wildcat is my favorite, I used to get their vertical value card, but now it's now longer.   Luckily my friend just found that his company gets a corporate discount, so from here on its $40. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 9, 2017)

1. Blue 12/16 Baby bumps and some fast GS crusing. Elk tomorrow !
2. Elk 12/17 7" Powder day
3.Bear creek 1/16 In the Rain
4.Blue 2/2 With a Bat flying around
5.Bear Creek ....Powder, Sasturgi


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat
23. 2/9 Wildcat



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 10, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 10, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe



Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2017)

Day 20 at Platty last weekend fun day.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncanator24 (Feb 10, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> 1. 12/2 Sugarbush
> 2. 12/3 Sugarbush (powder day)
> 3. 12/4 Sugarbush
> 4. 12/16 Sugarbush
> ...


17.  2/9 Blue Mountain, PA (powder day!)


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 10, 2017)

1:  Wachusett - 11/26
2:  Wachusett - 12/9
3:  Wachusett - 12/10
4:  Killington - 12/17 - Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!
5:  Jay Peak - 12/22
6:  Jay Peak - 12/22 - Another great fresh snow day!
7:  Wachusett - 12/29 - Car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow night!!
8:  Stratton - 12/30
9:  Killington - 1/1/17 - Great snow and small crowds, awesome day and great way to kick off 2017!
10:  Loon - 1/2 - 1st time here in 10+ years, great conditions, not too crowded... a nice day of riding.
11:  Mount Snow - 1/7 - Hard and fast snowpack day.
12:  Copper Mountain - 1/15 - 2-4" of fresh... altitude is brutal
13:  Copper Mountain - 1/16 - altitude still brutal, tried some ungroomed terrain... gnarly!
14:  Copper Mountain - 1/17 - Resolution Bowl black diamond moguled hell.
15:  Copper Mountain - 1/18 - amazing "goomer" day, 34.6k vert. and 31 miles ridden... unbelievable!
16:  Killington - 1/29 - Good coverage and soft but edge-able snow.  Not bad... for New England :lol:
17:  Wachusett - 2/9 - Powdah!  Last night didn't suck!


----------



## Tin (Feb 11, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
_6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"_
_7. January 2nd - Berkshire East
8. January 6th - Berkshire East_
9. January 8th - Berkshire East
10. January 9th - Jay Peak 
11. January 10th - MRG
12. January 12th - Magic
13. January 16th - Berkshire East
14. January 18th - Berkshire East, great cement surfing day.
15. January 19th - Magic , 8-9" of awesome (that's what she said)
16. January 25th - Berkshire East
17. January 27th - Magic
18. February 8th - Berkshire East
19. February 9th - Berkshire East, 12-14" and dropping some rocks/cliffs that haven't been dropped in a while


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 11, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore




Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 11, 2017)

2/11 day 21 Gore mountain good day here.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 11, 2017)

1) 11/18/16 Killington
2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods
3) 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!
4) 12/21/16 Crotched Mt
5) 12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket and multiple Liftopia discounts
6) 12/31/16 Waaawawawachusett with the boy 
7) 01/02/2017 Crotched Mt with my daughter
8) 01/16/2017 Wachusett with my  daughter
9) 01/25/2017 Okemo 
10) 01/28/2017 Attitash
11) 01/30/2017 Attitash 
12) 01/31/2017 Black Mountain (NH)
13) 02/01/2017 Sunday River
14) 02/02/2017 Attitash
15) 02/03/2017 Attitash
16) 02/09/2017 Crotched Mt



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Feb 11, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat						 
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
30) 2/11-Mt Snow


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 12, 2017)

1. 12/11/2016 Loon
2. 12/17/2016 Wachusett - 6"
3. 12/23/2016 Loon
4. 12/31/2016 Killington
5. 1/1/2017 Killington - 2"
6. 1/2/2017 Okemo
7. 1/7/2017 Wachusett - 4"
8. 1/21/2017 Sunapee
9. 1/29/2017 Wachusett
10. 2/4/2017 Stratton
11. 2/5/2017 Stratton
12. 2/11/2017 Sunapee - 2"


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*17.  February 11, 2017:  Deer Valley (Powder Day!)*


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 12, 2017)

1. 12/28 Camelback
2. 12/31 Mt Sunapee
3. 01/01 Loon
4. 01/07 Camelback
5. 01/08 Camelback
6. 01/10 Camelback
7. 01/14 Camelback
8. 01/15 Camelback
9. 01/21 Okemo
10. 01/22 Okemo
11. 01/28 Stratton
12. 01/29 Stratton
13. 02/02 Winter Park (Reaquainted with the Jane + Fresh=awesome)
14. 02/03 Copper
15. 02/04 Winter Park (freshies)
16. 02/05 Copper
17. 02/11 Camelback (injury)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## shwilly (Feb 12, 2017)

1. 11/25 Sunday River
2. 11/26 SR
3. 11/27 SR
4. 12/10 SR
5. 12/11 SR
6. 12/26 SR
7. 12/27 SR
8. 12/28 SR
9. 12/29 SR - snowing
10. 12/30 SR - 20"
11. 1/21 SR
12. 1/22 SR
13. 1/28 SR - first ski lesson ever!
14. 1/29 SR
15. 2/11 SR

Yesterday was bitterly cold and the kids bailed after a half hour or so. I got an excellent 2 hours on my own. Lots of fluffy snow everywhere; favorites were Supernova and Risky Business with no one on it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat
23. 2/9 Wildcat
24. 2/10 Sugarloaf
25. 2/11 Sugarloaf
26. 2/12 Sugarloaf



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*18.  February 12, 2017:  Snowbird*


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat						 
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow						 
2/12-Hunter

Dumping snow all day at Hunter. Lots of soft turns by 1pm or so. Nice.


----------



## dlague (Feb 13, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 13, 2017)

1:  Wachusett - 11/26
2:  Wachusett - 12/9
3:  Wachusett - 12/10
4:  Killington - 12/17 - Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!
5:  Jay Peak - 12/22
6:  Jay Peak - 12/22 - Another great fresh snow day!
7:  Wachusett - 12/29 - Car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow night!!
8:  Stratton - 12/30
9:  Killington - 1/1/17 - Great snow and small crowds, awesome day and great way to kick off 2017!
10:  Loon - 1/2 - 1st time here in 10+ years, great conditions, not too crowded... a nice day of riding.
11:  Mount Snow - 1/7 - Hard and fast snowpack day.
12:  Copper Mountain - 1/15 - 2-4" of fresh... altitude is brutal
13:  Copper Mountain - 1/16 - altitude still brutal, tried some ungroomed terrain... gnarly!
14:  Copper Mountain - 1/17 - Resolution Bowl black diamond moguled hell.
15:  Copper Mountain - 1/18 - amazing "goomer" day, 34.6k vert. and 31 miles ridden... unbelievable!
16:  Killington - 1/29 - Good coverage and soft but edge-able snow.  Not bad... for New England :lol:
17:  Wachusett - 2/9 - Powdah!  Last night didn't suck!
18:  Loon - 2/11 - Nice soft turns in the AM, PM freezing rain caused us to stop early.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 13, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 13, 2017)

1) 11/18/16 Killington
2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods
3) 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!
4) 12/21/16 Crotched Mt
5) 12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket and multiple Liftopia discounts
6) 12/31/16 Waaawawawachusett with the boy 
7) 01/02/2017 Crotched Mt with my daughter
8) 01/16/2017 Wachusett with my  daughter
9) 01/25/2017 Okemo 
10) 01/28/2017 Attitash
11) 01/30/2017 Attitash 
12) 01/31/2017 Black Mountain (NH)
13) 02/01/2017 Sunday River
14) 02/02/2017 Attitash
15) 02/03/2017 Attitash
16) 02/09/2017 Crotched Mt
17) 02/13/2017 Magic



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 13, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise



Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 14, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> 1)   10/28 - K
> 2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
> 3)   11/25 - Greek
> 4)   11/27 - Hunter
> ...



How's Gore skiing?


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 14, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> How's Gore skiing?


Great, Rumor was open with a ton of blown snow on the headwall. The glades skied great with about 5" overnight, even better now, I'm sure.










Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat
23. 2/9 Wildcat
24. 2/10 Sugarloaf
25. 2/11 Sugarloaf
26. 2/12 Sugarloaf
27. 2/14 Wildcat



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 14, 2017)

21 days at Huntah
3 Days at Killington
4 days/Nights at Catamount
3 Days at Snowbird.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 14, 2017)

17:  Low year for me this year - damn work is interfering with my ski life!

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 
6 Chamonix
1 Hunter


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)

Amazing leftovers today at Belleayre especially in trees. Lift 7 closed so Yahoo and Onteora pretty much unskied most of the day made for great end of day bump runs. Heading back tomorrow. February has been kind so far.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 15, 2017)

What is up with Belleayre and the lifts?  Every time I'm there, something goes down....

But yeah, place is skiing great.  We were there last weekend after the coastal and it was killer.  Probably going back Saturday.


----------



## Tin (Feb 15, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
_6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"_
_7. January 2nd - Berkshire East
8. January 6th - Berkshire East_
9. January 8th - Berkshire East
10. January 9th - Jay Peak 
11. January 10th - MRG
12. January 12th - Magic
13. January 16th - Berkshire East
14. January 18th - Berkshire East, great cement surfing day.
15. January 19th - Magic , 8-9" of awesome (that's what she said)
16. January 25th - Berkshire East
17. January 27th - Magic
18. February 8th - Berkshire East
19. February 9th - Berkshire East, 12-14" and dropping some rocks/cliffs that haven't been dropped in a while 
20. February 13th -  Magic, 14"

RustyGroomer with this shot to sum up the day.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> What is up with Belleayre and the lifts?  Every time I'm there, something goes down....
> 
> But yeah, place is skiing great.  We were there last weekend after the coastal and it was killer.  Probably going back Saturday.



I was told they don't run Lift 7 on weekdays. Good by me it meant additional face shots in the bumps at 2:30 in the PM!

Didn't realize how wiped out I was yesterday slept through my 6am alarm today! Decided to sleep some more and relax today, hope anyone who gets out there has a great day. Gore on Friday for me.


----------



## gnardawg (Feb 15, 2017)

Quick question - why are there some dedicated threads to particular mountains but not all mountains?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 15, 2017)

See Signature


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2017)

gnardawg said:


> Quick question - why are there some dedicated threads to particular mountains but not all mountains?



Not by design; there are a few mountains that many forum members ski at so they just started their own threads about those areas. Feel free to do so for your home hill.


----------



## gnardawg (Feb 15, 2017)

Cool thanks! I don't really have a home hill. Ski all over typically but have a max pass this year. 



JimG. said:


> Not by design; there are a few mountains that many forum members ski at so they just started their own threads about those areas. Feel free to do so for your home hill.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2017)

Day 22 at hunter. Thursday February 16?
Good so far Windy as expected nice to see feet if snow in Catskills. They did grooming hunter style all the trails on main face groom ed.


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Feb 17, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
2/17-Gore

Been itching to get to Gore this season. Today did not disappoint! BoarderMike and me hit just about every tree area there today it was packed powder with chopped up powder on the sides. Late in the day we did a run in the Cirque glade and found some untouched snow:


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 18, 2017)

18:  Low year for me this year - damn work is interfering with my ski life!

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 
6 Chamonix
1 Hunter
1 Hunter 
 ​


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 18, 2017)

Gore looks great Jim! Way to get after it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*19.  February 18, 2017:  Alta (Powder Day)*


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 18, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb


Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 18, 2017)

1) 11/18/16 Killington

2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods

3) 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!

4) 12/21/16 Crotched Mt

5) 12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket and multiple Liftopia discounts

6) 12/31/16 Waaawawawachusett with the boy 

7) 01/02/2017 Crotched Mt with my daughter

8) 01/16/2017 Wachusett with my  daughter

9) 01/25/2017 Okemo 

10) 01/28/2017 Attitash

11) 01/30/2017 Attitash 

12) 01/31/2017 Black Mountain (NH)

13) 02/01/2017 Sunday River

14) 02/02/2017 Attitash

15) 02/03/2017 Attitash

16) 02/09/2017 Crotched Mt

17) 02/13/2017 Magic

18) 02/18/2017 Attitash 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 19, 2017)

47 yesterday.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 19, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> 1) 11/18/16 Killington
> 
> 2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 19, 2017)

Day 23 today all at Killington. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 19, 2017)

Today was #31 at Whaleback with my 4 yo son.   Great AM up there.  Awesome coverage and vibe.





Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Today was #31 at Whaleback with my 4 yo son.   Great AM up there.  Awesome coverage and vibe.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



I was there as well with my 13yo. The trails in the sun and groomed were the way to start. Then everything was good around 11. Then it started getting too soft. Most glades were okay except fo YOOYM which really shouldn't have been open. They were having a large bump comp for kids there. Parking was the most crowded part - up and down both sides of the excess road. Lift line ebbed and flowed from ski on to 5 min wait.

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.
32. Wildcat/Attitash 2/18
33. Whaleback 2/19


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 19, 2017)

Day 28 for me. Nice morning/early afternoon at Pico but very busy unless you avoided the two quads.  I have enjoyed the temps the past two days but I am not sure if I am ready to feel like winter is starting to wind down yet.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 19, 2017)

19: Low year for me this year - damn work is interfering with my ski life!

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 
6 Chamonix
1 Hunter
1 Hunter 
1 Magic


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 19, 2017)

1. 12/11/2016 Loon
2. 12/17/2016 Wachusett - 6"
3. 12/23/2016 Loon
4. 12/31/2016 Killington
5. 1/1/2017 Killington - 2"
6. 1/2/2017 Okemo
7. 1/7/2017 Wachusett - 4"
8. 1/21/2017 Sunapee
9. 1/29/2017 Wachusett
10. 2/4/2017 Stratton
11. 2/5/2017 Stratton
12. 2/11/2017 Sunapee - 2"
13. 2/17/2017 Wachusett
14. 2/18/2017 Pico
15. 2/19/2017 Pico


----------



## JimG. (Feb 19, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
2/18-Hunter
2/19-Plattekill


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 20, 2017)

1. 12/28 Camelback
2. 12/31 Mt Sunapee
3. 01/01 Loon
4. 01/07 Camelback
5. 01/08 Camelback
6. 01/10 Camelback
7. 01/14 Camelback
8. 01/15 Camelback
9. 01/21 Okemo
10. 01/22 Okemo
11. 01/28 Stratton
12. 01/29 Stratton
13. 02/02 Winter Park (Reaquainted with the Jane + Fresh=awesome)
14. 02/03 Copper
15. 02/04 Winter Park (freshies)
16. 02/05 Copper
17. 02/11 Camelback (injury)
18. 02/18 Camelback
19. 02/19 Camelback

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 20, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty


Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 20, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty


Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## albert a ripper (Feb 20, 2017)

11/23 okemo $66
11/25 bretton woods $0
11/26 wildcat $49
12/3 bretton woods $0
12/7 bretton woods $0
12/13 bretton woods $0
12/14 cannon $25
12/26 gunstock $43
12/29 gunstock (night) $17
12/30 gunstock $43
12/31 wildcat $79
1/11 wildcat $79
1/14 black mountain $25
1/18 park city $139!
1/19 brighton $79
1/21 gunstock $43
1/25 sunapee $35
2/1 gunstock $37
2/4 bretton woods $12
2/8 wildcat $40
Update
2/9 gunstock $17
2/13 gunstock $37
2/15 sunapee $34
2/16 gunstock $37
2/17 bretton woods $35
2/18 black mt nh $55
2/19 gunstock $43



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 20, 2017)

Polar opposite today at Whaleback. Yesterday warm and soft today froze up solid. They groomed before everything froze up instead of waiting for it to freeze and then grooming.

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.
32. Wildcat/Attitash 2/18
33. Whaleback 2/19
34. Whaleback 2/20


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 20, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*20.  February 20, 2017:  Alta/Snowbird*


----------



## Duncanator24 (Feb 21, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> 1. 12/2 Sugarbush
> 2. 12/3 Sugarbush (powder day)
> 3. 12/4 Sugarbush
> 4. 12/16 Sugarbush
> ...


18. 2/18 Sugarbush (that recent powder dumping left some nice stashes everywhere)
19. 2/19 Sugarbush (very warm spring day)
20. 2/20 Sugarbush


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 21, 2017)

1	11/25/16	Cannon - Opening Day
2	11/26/16	Cannon
3	11/27/16	Cannon
4	12/10/16	Cannon
5	12/12/16	Cannon - Lunch Runs
6	12/17/16	Cannon
7	12/22/16	Cannon - Lunch Runs
8	12/23/16	Cannon
9	12/24/16	Gale River Loop - failed Garfield tour
10	12/26/16	Moosilauke Carriage Road tour
11	12/30/16	Cannon
12	12/31/16	Cannon
13	1/1/17	Cannon
14	1/2/17	Mt. Eustis skin & ski
15	1/7/17	Sherburne tour
16	1/8/17	Cannon - ASPNC
17	1/15/17	Sherburne tour - AIARE L1 Course
18	1/16/17	Chicken Rock Gully & Sherb Tour - AIARE
19	1/18/17	Burke Night Tour
20	1/19/17	Cog Dawn Patrol
21	1/21/17	Wildcat
22	1/22/17	Cannon - ASPNC
23	1/25/17	Burke Night Tour
24	1/27/17	Bretton Woods Night Skiing
25	1/28/17	Cannon - ASPNC
26	1/29/17	Cannon - ASPNC
27	2/1/17	Burke Night Tour
28	2/3/17	Bretton Woods Night Skiing
29	2/4/17	Cannon - Pirates of the High Skis
30	2/5/17	Cannon - ASPNC
31	2/7/17	Cannon - Lunch Runs
32	2/11/17	GOS & Sherburne tours
33	2/12/17	Cannon - ASPNC
34	2/13/17	Mt Eustis Evening Laps
35	2/15/17	Burke Night Tour - super pitted
36	2/16/17	Mt Eustis Dawn Laps - uber pitted
37	2/17/17	Bretton Woods Night Skiing
38	2/18/17	Cannon
39	2/19/17	Cannon - ASPNC
40	2/20/17	Children at Play

After a furious week-plus of skiing, hit day 40 yesterday on an adventurous exploration of a backcountry glade.


----------



## shwilly (Feb 21, 2017)

1. 11/25 Sunday River
2. 11/26 SR
3. 11/27 SR
4. 12/10 SR
5. 12/11 SR
6. 12/26 SR
7. 12/27 SR
8. 12/28 SR
9. 12/29 SR - snowing
10. 12/30 SR - 20"
11. 1/21 SR
12. 1/22 SR
13. 1/28 SR - first ski lesson ever!
14. 1/29 SR
15. 2/11 SR
16. 2/18 SR - great day
17. 2/19 SR
18. 2/20 SR

Fun long weekend with friends. 2/18 was about as good as a non-pow day gets, 2/19 was super slushy, 2/20 frozen groomers. So it goes.


----------



## Los (Feb 21, 2017)

(sorry - moved to where are you skiing today thread...)


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 21, 2017)

1:  *Wachusett* - 11/26
2:  *Wachusett* - 12/9
3:  *Wachusett* - 12/10
4:  *Killington* - 12/17 - _Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!_
5:  *Jay Peak* - 12/22
6:  *Jay Peak* - 12/22 - _Another great fresh snow day!_
7:  *Wachusett* - 12/29 - _Car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow night!!_
8:  *Stratton* - 12/30 - _Crowds were absolutely insane._
9:  *Killington* - 1/1/17 - _Great snow and small crowds, awesome day and great way to kick off 2017!_
10:  *Loon* - 1/2 - _1st time here in 10+ years, great conditions, not too crowded... a nice day of riding._
11:  *Mount Snow* - 1/7 - _Hard and fast snowpack day._
12:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/15 - _2-4" of fresh... the altitude here is brutal._
13:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/16 - _Altitude still brutal, tried some ungroomed terrain... gnarly!_
14:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/17 - _Resolution Bowl black diamond moguled hell._
15:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/18 - _Amazing "goomer" day, 34.6k vert. and 31 miles ridden... unbelievable!_
16:  *Killington* - 1/29 - _Good coverage and soft but edge-able snow.  Not bad... for New England :lol:_
17:  *Wachusett* - 2/9 - _Powdah!  Last night didn't suck!_
18:  *Loon* - 2/11 - _Nice soft turns in the AM, PM freezing rain caused us to stop early._
19:  *Big Sky* - 2/15 - _What a glorious bluebird day!_
20:  *Big Sky* - 2/16 - _Adventuring into some trees, great snow, gnarly terrain off the ridge!_
21:  *Big Sky* - 2/17 - _Amazing "groomer" day - tried for 40k vert., got 34.7k & 33.8 miles, joined 60MPH club!_
22:  *Big Sky* - 2/18 - _Last day, very sore.  Worst ungroomed snow of the trip after wind and freeze/thaw cycles._

Only 2 away from last year's total of 24 days!


----------



## Pez (Feb 22, 2017)

12/4 - mt snow
12/6 - mt snow
1/7 - blandford
1/8 - blandford
1/28 - blandford
1/29 - mt snow
2/6 - okemo
2/7 - killington
2/9 - pico (powder day)
2/10 - stratton
2/18 - blandford

not the greatest year.  lost some time due to sickness


----------



## dlague (Feb 22, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone

Reached day 20!  Low target 40 should be easy but upper target 55 - need to get moving!


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 22, 2017)

dlague said:


> October 23rd A Basin
> October 30th A Basin
> November 13th Loveland
> November 20th Loveland
> ...


----------



## dlague (Feb 22, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> 1:  *Wachusett* - 11/26
> 2:  *Wachusett* - 12/9
> 3:  *Wachusett* - 12/10
> 4:  *Killington* - 12/17 - _Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!_
> ...



Wow Big Sky - that is awesome!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*21.  February 22, 2017:  Solitude (15" of fresh and still coming down!)*


----------



## dlague (Feb 22, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> View attachment 21962



You are well on your way too!


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 23, 2017)

dlague said:


> Wow Big Sky - that is awesome!


Big Sky was simply breathtaking.  I wish we had gotten more fresh snowfall, but the snow quality was still great, coverage was plenty and the mountain was just awesome.  Montana was absolutely beautiful.  We liked how it was just kind of the middle of nowhere.

Oh and Big Sky is absolutely gigantic.

Last night we were back at the local mountain... a bit of a difference between 5700 acres and 20! :smile:


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 23, 2017)

1:  *Wachusett* - 11/26
2:  *Wachusett* - 12/9
3:  *Wachusett* - 12/10
4:  *Killington* - 12/17 - _Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!_
5:  *Jay Peak* - 12/21
6:  *Jay Peak* - 12/22 - _Another great fresh snow day!_
7:  *Wachusett* - 12/29 - _Car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow night!!_
8:  *Stratton* - 12/30 - _Crowds were absolutely insane._
9:  *Killington* - 1/1/17 - _Great snow and small crowds, awesome day and great way to kick off 2017!_
10:  *Loon* - 1/2 - _1st time here in 10+ years, great conditions, not too crowded... a nice day of riding._
11:  *Mount Snow* - 1/7 - _Hard and fast snowpack day._
12:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/15 - _2-4" of fresh... the altitude here is brutal._
13:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/16 - _Altitude still brutal, tried some ungroomed terrain... gnarly!_
14:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/17 - _Resolution Bowl black diamond moguled hell._
15:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/18 - _Amazing "goomer" day, 34.6k vert. and 31 miles ridden... unbelievable!_
16:  *Killington* - 1/29 - _Good coverage and soft but edge-able snow.  Not bad... for New England :lol:_
17:  *Wachusett* - 2/9 - _Powdah!  Last night didn't suck!_
18:  *Loon* - 2/11 - _Nice soft turns in the AM, PM freezing rain caused us to stop early._
19:  *Big Sky* - 2/15 - _What a glorious bluebird day!_
20:  *Big Sky* - 2/16 - _Adventuring into some trees, great snow, gnarly terrain off the ridge!_
21:  *Big Sky* - 2/17 - _Amazing "groomer" day - tried for 40k vert., got 34.7k & 33.8 miles, joined 60MPH club!_
22:  *Big Sky* - 2/18 - _Last day, very sore.  Worst ungroomed snow of the trip after wind and freeze/thaw cycles._
23:  *Wachusett* - 2/22 - _Spring riding conditions at night in February... fun, but not so good for the snowpack._


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat
23. 2/9 Wildcat
24. 2/10 Sugarloaf
25. 2/11 Sugarloaf
26. 2/12 Sugarloaf
27. 2/14 Wildcat
28. 2/21 Crotched
29. 2/22 Crotched


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 26, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*22.  February 26, 2017:  Alta*


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 26, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty
34) 02/25 - Greek
35) 02/26 - Greek


Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 26, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> 1)   10/28 - K
> 2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
> 3)   11/25 - Greek
> 4)   11/27 - Hunter
> ...


You are killing it!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Dickc (Feb 26, 2017)

1	Friday, November 25, 2016	Sunday River
2	Saturday, November 26, 2016	Sunday River
3	Sunday, November 27, 2016	Sunday River
4	Saturday, December 3, 2016	Sunday River
5	Sunday, December 4, 2016	Sunday River
6	Wednesday, December 7, 2016	Sunday River
7	Saturday, December 10, 2016	Sunday River
8	Sunday, December 11, 2016	Sunday River
9	Saturday, December 17, 2016	Sunday River
10	Sunday, December 18, 2016	Sunday River
11	Tuesday, December 27, 2016	Sunday River
12	Wednesday, December 28, 2016	Sunday River
13	Thursday, December 29, 2016	Sunday River
14	Friday, December 30, 2016	Sunday River
15	Saturday, December 31, 2016	Sunday River
16	Sunday, January 1, 2017	Sunday River
17	Wednesday, January 4, 2017	Sunday River
18	Wednesday, January 11, 2017	Sunday River
19	Saturday, January 14, 2017	Sunday River
20	Sunday, January 15, 2017	Sunday River
21	Monday, January 16, 2017	Sunday River
22	Saturday, January 21, 2017	Sunday River
23	Sunday, January 22, 2017	Sunday River
24	Wednesday, January 25, 2017	Sunday River
25	Saturday, January 28, 2017	Sunday River
26	Sunday, January 29, 2017	Sunday River
27	Saturday, February 4, 2017	Sunday River
28	Sunday, February 5, 2017	Sunday River
29	Saturday, February 11, 2017	Sunday River
30	Sunday, February 12, 2017	Sunday River
31	Saturday, February 18, 2017	Sunday River
32	Sunday, February 19, 2017	Sunday River
33	Monday, February 20, 2017	Sunday River
34	Friday, February 24, 2017	Sunday River
35	Saturday, February 25, 2017	Sunday River


----------



## JimG. (Feb 26, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
 2/18-Hunter
 2/19-Plattekill						 
2/26-Hunter

I'm a glass half full person...Hunter wasn't too bad today, better than expected.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 27, 2017)

dlague said:


> You are killing it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Killing it at Greek 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Duncanator24 (Feb 27, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> 1. 12/2 Sugarbush
> 2. 12/3 Sugarbush (powder day)
> 3. 12/4 Sugarbush
> 4. 12/16 Sugarbush
> ...


21. 2/24 Sugarbush (Soft morning very warm, very rainy afternoon)
22. 2/25 Sugarbush (Spring day with 60+ temps, super soft moguls)
23. 2/26 Sugarbush (Mini powder day, despite the 40 degree temp change)


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.
32. Wildcat/Attitash 2/18
33. Whaleback 2/19
34. Whaleback 2/20
35. Whiteface 2/27 Top started out good but got scrapped off by 12:30. bottom was soft spring turns all day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat
23. 2/9 Wildcat
24. 2/10 Sugarloaf
25. 2/11 Sugarloaf
26. 2/12 Sugarloaf
27. 2/14 Wildcat
28. 2/21 Crotched
29. 2/22 Crotched
30. 2/25 Crotched



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 27, 2017)

21:  Getting better. Still low, but hope to make it up!

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 
6 Chamonix
1 Hunter
1 Hunter 
1 Magic
2 Hunter


----------



## cdskier (Feb 27, 2017)

24 total so far. I need to start doing some 3 day weekends if the weather turns around to get back on track though with my target.

6-Dec	Sugarbush
7-Dec	Sugarbush
8-Dec	Sugarbush
13-Dec	Sugarbush
14-Dec	Sugarbush
15-Dec	Sugarbush
16-Dec	Sugarbush
20-Dec	Sugarbush
21-Dec	Sugarbush
22-Dec	Sugarbush
7-Jan	Sugarbush
8-Jan	Sugarbush
14-Jan	Sugarbush
15-Jan	Sugarbush
21-Jan	Sugarbush
22-Jan	Sugarbush
28-Jan	Sugarbush
29-Jan	Sugarbush
4-Feb	Sugarbush
5-Feb	Sugarbush
12-Feb	Sugarbush
18-Feb	Plattekill
20-Feb	Belleayre
25-Feb	Sugarbush


----------



## dlague (Feb 27, 2017)

It is cool to see so many in the thirties already.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 28, 2017)

Saturday was day 51 for me at Sugarbush


----------



## Duncanator24 (Feb 28, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> Saturday was day 51 for me at Sugarbush



Wow, that's a lot days! You picked a pretty good season for that. I've made a few of the really good days but missed so many more. Damn six hour drive and work getting in the way.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 1, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.
32. Wildcat/Attitash 2/18
33. Whaleback 2/19
34. Whaleback 2/20
35. Whiteface 2/27 Top started out good but got scrapped off by 12:30. bottom was soft spring turns all day.
36. Whiteface 2/28 great bluebird AM. Warm soft snow all day. better of the 2 days


----------



## shwilly (Mar 4, 2017)

1. 11/25 Sunday River
2. 11/26 SR
3. 11/27 SR
4. 12/10 SR
5. 12/11 SR
6. 12/26 SR
7. 12/27 SR
8. 12/28 SR
9. 12/29 SR - snowing
10. 12/30 SR - 20"
11. 1/21 SR
12. 1/22 SR
13. 1/28 SR - first ski lesson ever!
14. 1/29 SR
15. 2/11 SR
16. 2/18 SR - great day
17. 2/19 SR
18. 2/20 SR
19. 3/4 SR

Solo day. It was cold, but not quite as bad as I expected. Conditions were crunchy groomers, not too many scratchy spots. I practiced skiing and made strides. I can ski blue groomers now.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 4, 2017)

22: Getting better. Still low, but hope to make it up!

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 
6 Chamonix
1 Hunter
1 Hunter 
1 Magic
3 Hunter


----------



## JimG. (Mar 4, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
 2/18-Hunter
 2/19-Plattekill						 
 2/26-Hunter
3/3-Hunter
3/4-Hunter

Wow last 2 days at Hunter really good. Lots of snowmaking Cliff bumps were awesome all day today. Thinking Lower Crossover may be the bump run tomorrow. Peaks gets kudos for the great snowmaking effort since Thursday amazing amounts of snow pumped out. 

Getting to 40 days after Monday then planning Quebec trips to get past 50. Canada will bail out the end of my winter season for the second year in a row. Then on to Spring!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 5, 2017)

Today was day 25 all at Killington. This weekend was far better than I thought it would be!

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 5, 2017)

1. 12/28 Camelback
2. 12/31 Mt Sunapee
3. 01/01 Loon
4. 01/07 Camelback
5. 01/08 Camelback
6. 01/10 Camelback
7. 01/14 Camelback
8. 01/15 Camelback
9. 01/21 Okemo
10. 01/22 Okemo
11. 01/28 Stratton
12. 01/29 Stratton
13. 02/02 Winter Park (Reaquainted with the Jane + Fresh=awesome)
14. 02/03 Copper
15. 02/04 Winter Park (freshies)
16. 02/05 Copper
17. 02/11 Camelback (injury)
18. 02/18 Camelback
19. 02/19 Camelback
20. 03/05 Camelback (equaling last years total and surprisingly good)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 5, 2017)

23: Getting better. Still low, but hope to make it up!

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 
6 Chamonix
1 Hunter
1 Hunter 
1 Magic
4 Hunter


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 5, 2017)

1. 12/11/2016 Loon
2. 12/17/2016 Wachusett - 6"
3. 12/23/2016 Loon
4. 12/31/2016 Killington
5. 1/1/2017 Killington - 2"
6. 1/2/2017 Okemo
7. 1/7/2017 Wachusett - 4"
8. 1/21/2017 Sunapee
9. 1/29/2017 Wachusett
10. 2/4/2017 Stratton
11. 2/5/2017 Stratton
12. 2/11/2017 Sunapee - 2"
13. 2/17/2017 Wachusett
14. 2/18/2017 Pico
15. 2/19/2017 Pico
16. 3/5/2017 Loon


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 5, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.
32. Wildcat/Attitash 2/18
33. Whaleback 2/19
34. Whaleback 2/20
35. Whiteface 2/27 Top started out good but got scrapped off by 12:30. bottom was soft spring turns all day.
36. Whiteface 2/28 great bluebird AM. Warm soft snow all day. better of the 2 days
37. Gore 3/5 surprising that the steeper stuff off the top (Rumor, lies and open pit) were the least scraped off. North side blues were good as well.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 5, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
 2/18-Hunter
 2/19-Plattekill						 
 2/26-Hunter
 3/3-Hunter
 3/4-Hunter
3/5-Hunter
40)


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 6, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*23.  March 2, 2017:  Brünberg, Switzerland *
*24.  March 5, 2017:  Matterhorn Ski Paradise (Zermatt), Switzerland*


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 6, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty
34) 02/25 - Greek
35) 02/26 - Greek
36) 03/05 - Hunter
37) 03/06 - Holiday Valley






Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2017)

1:  *Wachusett* - 11/26
2:  *Wachusett* - 12/9
3:  *Wachusett* - 12/10
4:  *Killington* - 12/17 - _Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!_
5:  *Jay Peak* - 12/21
6:  *Jay Peak* - 12/22 - _Another great fresh snow day!_
7:  *Wachusett* - 12/29 - _Car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow night!!_
8:  *Stratton* - 12/30 - _Crowds were absolutely insane._
9:  *Killington* - 1/1/17 - _Great snow and small crowds, awesome day and great way to kick off 2017!_
10:  *Loon* - 1/2 - _1st time here in 10+ years, great conditions, not too crowded... a nice day of riding._
11:  *Mount Snow* - 1/7 - _Hard and fast snowpack day._
12:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/15 - _2-4" of fresh... the altitude here is brutal._
13:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/16 - _Altitude still brutal, tried some ungroomed terrain... gnarly!_
14:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/17 - _Resolution Bowl black diamond moguled hell._
15:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/18 - _Amazing "goomer" day, 34.6k vert. and 31 miles ridden... unbelievable!_
16:  *Killington* - 1/29 - _Good coverage and soft but edge-able snow.  Not bad... for New England :lol:_
17:  *Wachusett* - 2/9 - _Powdah!  Last night didn't suck!_
18:  *Loon* - 2/11 - _Nice soft turns in the AM, PM freezing rain caused us to stop early._
19:  *Big Sky* - 2/15 - _What a glorious bluebird day!_
20:  *Big Sky* - 2/16 - _Adventuring into some trees, great snow, gnarly terrain off the ridge!_
21:  *Big Sky* - 2/17 - _Amazing "groomer" day - tried for 40k vert., got 34.7k & 33.8 miles, joined 60MPH club!_
22:  *Big Sky* - 2/18 - _Last day, very sore.  Worst ungroomed snow of the trip after wind and freeze/thaw cycles._
23:  *Wachusett* - 2/22 - _Spring riding conditions at night in February... fun, but not so good for the snowpack._
24:  *Loon* - 3/5 - _Hard and fast all day.  Unfortunately some ice and a bit inconsistent snow._


----------



## dlague (Mar 6, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone
March 5 Beaver Creek


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 6, 2017)

23 Days. I don't forsee getting around 50 like I've done the last few seasons


----------



## Whitey (Mar 6, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> 1:  *Wachusett* - 11/26
> 19:  *Big Sky* - 2/15 - _What a glorious bluebird day!_
> 20:  *Big Sky* - 2/16 - _Adventuring into some trees, great snow, gnarly terrain off the ridge!_
> 21:  *Big Sky* - 2/17 - _Amazing "groomer" day - tried for 40k vert., got 34.7k & 33.8 miles, joined 60MPH club!_
> ...




No Big Sky trip report, Jcb?   I would have liked to have seen some pics and heard some more about it.   That is one of the mtns on the Maxx pass that I am really interested in.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2017)

Whitey said:


> No Big Sky trip report, Jcb?   I would have liked to have seen some pics and heard some more about it.   That is one of the mtns on the Maxx pass that I am really interested in.


I'm sorry, I suck!  I didn't do a trip report for Big Sky or Copper - slacking big time.  If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me.

Let me see... maybe I'll have some time tonight or this week to type up trip reports for both mountains.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 6, 2017)

1) 11/18/16 Killington
2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods
3) 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!
4) 12/21/16 Crotched Mt
5) 12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket 6) 12/31/16 Waaawawawachusett
7) 01/02/2017 Crotched Mt
8) 01/16/2017 Wachusett
9) 01/25/2017 Okemo 
10) 01/28/2017 Attitash
11) 01/30/2017 Attitash 
12) 01/31/2017 Black Mountain (NH)
13) 02/01/2017 Sunday River
14) 02/02/2017 Attitash
15) 02/03/2017 Attitash
16) 02/09/2017 Crotched Mt
17) 02/13/2017 Magic
18) 02/18/2017 Attitash 
19) 02/19/2017 Wildcat
20) 03/6/2017 Crotched Mt


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*25.  March 9, 2017:  Flumserberg, Switzerland*


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> *25.  March 9, 2017:  Flumserberg, Switzerland*



Is it amazing out there or what?!  I've never been, but it seems awesome.


----------



## gnardawg (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm dreaming of this season....maybe when I retire. 



dlague said:


> October 23rd A Basin
> October 30th A Basin
> November 13th Loveland
> November 20th Loveland
> ...


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 9, 2017)

1. 12/28 Camelback
2. 12/31 Mt Sunapee
3. 01/01 Loon
4. 01/07 Camelback
5. 01/08 Camelback
6. 01/10 Camelback
7. 01/14 Camelback
8. 01/15 Camelback
9. 01/21 Okemo
10. 01/22 Okemo
11. 01/28 Stratton
12. 01/29 Stratton
13. 02/02 Winter Park (Reaquainted with the Jane + Fresh=awesome)
14. 02/03 Copper
15. 02/04 Winter Park (freshies)
16. 02/05 Copper
17. 02/11 Camelback (injury)
18. 02/18 Camelback
19. 02/19 Camelback
20. 03/05 Camelback (equaling last years total and surprisingly good)
21. 03/09 Camelback

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Los (Mar 9, 2017)

Los said:


> 1. 11/25 Bretton Woods
> 2. 11/26 Cannon
> 3. 11/27 Bretton Woods
> 4. 12/3 Cannon
> ...



40. 3/9 Whaleback
41. 3/10 Granite Gorge
42. 3/11 Bretton Woods
43. 3/12 Cannon
44. 3/16 Magic
45. 3/18 Bretton Woods
46. 3/19 Cannon
47. 3/23 Bromont
48. 3/24 Sutton
49. 3/26 Waterville Valley
50. 3/30 Bolton Valley
51. 4/1 Bretton Woods
52. 4/2 Smugglers Notch
53. 4/8 Cannon
54. 4/9 Cannon
55. 4/15 Cannon
56. 4/17 Bretton Woods
57. 4/22 Sugarbush
58. 4/23 Sugarbush


----------



## JimG. (Mar 9, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
 2/18-Hunter
 2/19-Plattekill                         
 2/26-Hunter
 3/3-Hunter
 3/4-Hunter
 3/5-Hunter
 40) 3/8-Hunter


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 12, 2017)

24: Getting better. Still low, but hope to make it up!

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 
6 Chamonix
1 Hunter
1 Hunter 
1 Magic
4 Hunter
1 Sugarbush


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat
23. 2/9 Wildcat
24. 2/10 Sugarloaf
25. 2/11 Sugarloaf
26. 2/12 Sugarloaf
27. 2/14 Wildcat
28. 2/21 Crotched
29. 2/22 Crotched
30. 2/25 Crotched
31. 3/9 Wildcat
32. 3/12 Crotched



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 12, 2017)

Finally made double digits for the first since 2007/2008. 

6 JF/BB
2 Bear Creek
1 Bromley
1 Magic

Definitely getting one or two more days in with this storm.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 12, 2017)

Just surpassed last season's total with day 19 today.  All local this season though, hopefully I'll do a road trip this week to someplace different.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 12, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
 2/18-Hunter
 2/19-Plattekill                         
 2/26-Hunter
 3/3-Hunter
 3/4-Hunter
 3/5-Hunter
 40) 3/8-Hunter                         
3/11-Belleayre
3/12-Hunter

Hats off to Catskill areas that made snow. Hunter and Belleayre looking and skiing pretty good.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 13, 2017)

1. 12/28 Camelback
2. 12/31 Mt Sunapee
3. 01/01 Loon
4. 01/07 Camelback
5. 01/08 Camelback
6. 01/10 Camelback
7. 01/14 Camelback
8. 01/15 Camelback
9. 01/21 Okemo
10. 01/22 Okemo
11. 01/28 Stratton
12. 01/29 Stratton
13. 02/02 Winter Park (Reaquainted with the Jane + Fresh=awesome)
14. 02/03 Copper
15. 02/04 Winter Park (freshies)
16. 02/05 Copper
17. 02/11 Camelback (injury)
18. 02/18 Camelback
19. 02/19 Camelback
20. 03/05 Camelback (equaling last years total and surprisingly good)
21. 03/09 Camelback
22. 03/11 Loon (coldest day I have skied in 30 years- Brutal, but good snow)
23. 03/12 Loon

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 13, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty
34) 02/25 - Greek
35) 02/26 - Greek
36) 03/05 - Hunter
37) 03/06 - Holiday Valley
38) 03/11 - Belleayre
39) 03/12 - Hunter



Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Mar 13, 2017)

Number of days slowing climbing.  Hope to get about 10 more before season is over.
Just got back from first ever visit to Whistler-Blackcomb.  They had tons of snow there.  Excellent conditions, but periods of poor visibility made it challenging at times.


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone
March 5 Beaver Creek
March 12 A Basin

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 13, 2017)

1	11/25/16	Cannon - Opening Day
2	11/26/16	Cannon
3	11/27/16	Cannon
4	12/10/16	Cannon
5	12/12/16	Cannon - Lunch Runs
6	12/17/16	Cannon
7	12/22/16	Cannon - Lunch Runs
8	12/23/16	Cannon
9	12/24/16	Gale River Loop - failed Garfield tour
10	12/26/16	Moosilauke Carriage Road tour
11	12/30/16	Cannon
12	12/31/16	Cannon
13	1/1/17	Cannon
14	1/2/17	Mt. Eustis skin & ski
15	1/7/17	Sherburne tour
16	1/8/17	Cannon - ASPNC
17	1/15/17	Sherburne tour - AIARE L1 Course
18	1/16/17	Chicken Rock Gully & Sherb Tour - AIARE
19	1/18/17	Burke Night Tour
20	1/19/17	Cog Dawn Patrol
21	1/21/17	Wildcat
22	1/22/17	Cannon - ASPNC
23	1/25/17	Burke Night Tour
24	1/27/17	Bretton Woods Night Skiing
25	1/28/17	Cannon - ASPNC
26	1/29/17	Cannon - ASPNC
27	2/1/17	Burke Night Tour
28	2/3/17	Bretton Woods Night Skiing
29	2/4/17	Cannon - Pirates of the High Skis
30	2/5/17	Cannon - ASPNC
31	2/7/17	Cannon - Lunch Runs
32	2/11/17	GOS & Sherburne tours
33	2/12/17	Cannon - ASPNC
34	2/13/17	Mt Eustis Evening Laps
35	2/15/17	Burke Night Tour - super pitted
36	2/16/17	Mt Eustis Dawn Laps - uber pitted
37	2/17/17	Bretton Woods Night Skiing
38	2/18/17	Cannon
39	2/19/17	Cannon - ASPNC
40	2/20/17	Children at Play
41	2/23/17	Jay Peak
42	2/24/17	Jay Peak
43	2/26/17	Cannon - ASPNC
44	3/5/17	Cannon - ASPNC
45	3/12/17	Cannon

Been a rough couple weeks. Hoping to turn it back on after tomorrow.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2017)

I skied this year and last


----------



## WJenness (Mar 13, 2017)

Got in day 10 yesterday at the mighty Wa...

They had made some snow on the summit trails, and it was pretty nice early. Super cold... Skied about 8:30 until Noon.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 13, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Is it amazing out there or what?!  I've never been, but it seems awesome.



Well, the snow is really low, but it is still fun.  It is funny because when I first went to Switzerland in 2002 I was blown away by the mountains.  Now that I have lived in Utah for six years they are still stunning but not quite as stunning as before.  It's all relative.  

TONS of places to ski....Flumserberg is Zurich's equivalent of Wachusett in my mind.  But it is still incredible.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 13, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*26.  March 12, 2017:  Alta, Utah*


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 13, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.
32. Wildcat/Attitash 2/18
33. Whaleback 2/19
34. Whaleback 2/20
35. Whiteface 2/27 Top started out good but got scrapped off by 12:30. bottom was soft spring turns all day.
36. Whiteface 2/28 great bluebird AM. Warm soft snow all day. better of the 2 days
37. Gore 3/5 surprising that the steeper stuff off the top (Rumor, lies  and open pit) were the least scraped off. North side blues were good as  well.
38. Pats Peak 3/10
39. Middlebury SB 3/11
40. Attitash 3/12 (Wanted to go to Wildcat - closed because of wind and cold)
41. Cannon 3/13 great man made - groomers were skiing great - not ice at all!


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 15, 2017)

25: Getting better. Still low, but hope to make it up!

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 
6 Chamonix
1 Hunter
1 Hunter 
1 Magic
4 Hunter
1 Sugarbush
1 Platekill


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
 2/18-Hunter
 2/19-Plattekill                         
 2/26-Hunter
 3/3-Hunter
 3/4-Hunter
 3/5-Hunter
 40) 3/8-Hunter                         
 3/11-Belleayre
 3/12-Hunter
3/15-Belleayre (Powder Day)


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 16, 2017)

11/18/16 Killington

2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods

3) 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!

4) 12/21/16 Crotched Mt

5) 12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket 

6) 12/31/16 Waaawawawachusett

7) 01/02/2017 Crotched Mt

8) 01/16/2017 Wachusett

9) 01/25/2017 Okemo 

10) 01/28/2017 Attitash

11) 01/30/2017 Attitash 

12) 01/31/2017 Black Mountain (NH)

13) 02/01/2017 Sunday River

14) 02/02/2017 Attitash

15) 02/03/2017 Attitash

16) 02/09/2017 Crotched Mt

17) 02/13/2017 Magic

18) 02/18/2017 Attitash 

19) 02/19/2017 Wildcat

20) 03/6/2017 Crotched Mt

21) 03/15/2017 Attitash 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 16, 2017)

1. 12/28 Camelback
2. 12/31 Mt Sunapee
3. 01/01 Loon
4. 01/07 Camelback
5. 01/08 Camelback
6. 01/10 Camelback
7. 01/14 Camelback
8. 01/15 Camelback
9. 01/21 Okemo
10. 01/22 Okemo
11. 01/28 Stratton
12. 01/29 Stratton
13. 02/02 Winter Park (Reaquainted with the Jane + Fresh=awesome)
14. 02/03 Copper
15. 02/04 Winter Park (freshies)
16. 02/05 Copper
17. 02/11 Camelback (injury)
18. 02/18 Camelback
19. 02/19 Camelback
20. 03/05 Camelback (equaling last years total and surprisingly good)
21. 03/09 Camelback
22. 03/11 Loon (coldest day I have skied in 30 years- Brutal, but good snow)
23. 03/12 Loon
24. 03/16 Camelback

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat
23. 2/9 Wildcat
24. 2/10 Sugarloaf
25. 2/11 Sugarloaf
26. 2/12 Sugarloaf
27. 2/14 Wildcat
28. 2/21 Crotched
29. 2/22 Crotched
30. 2/25 Crotched
31. 3/9 Wildcat
32. 3/12 Crotched
33. 3/15 Wildcat
34. 3/16 Attitash



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 16, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty
34) 02/25 - Greek
35) 02/26 - Greek
36) 03/05 - Hunter
37) 03/06 - Holiday Valley
38) 03/11 - Belleayre
39) 03/12 - Hunter
40) 03/14 - Belleayre STELLA !!!
41) 03/15 - Platty STELLA!!!



Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 16, 2017)

Got day 20 today at Mountain Creek, they got about 2 feet from Stella.  Awesome day and tied my highest season day total since I broke my leg in 2013.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*27.  March 18, 2017:  Alta/Snowbird.*


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Mar 18, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
 2/18-Hunter
 2/19-Plattekill                         
 2/26-Hunter
 3/3-Hunter
 3/4-Hunter
 3/5-Hunter
 40) 3/8-Hunter                         
 3/11-Belleayre
 3/12-Hunter
 3/15-Belleayre (Powder Day)
3/18-Hunter


----------



## Tin (Mar 19, 2017)

_1. October 28th - Killington - 10"_
_2. November 21st - Killington - 12"
3. December 6th - Sugarbush - A shit load
4. December 15th - Pico - A shit load more
5. December 17th - Berkshire East - 8"_
_6. December 30th - Magic - 8-10"_
_7. January 2nd - Berkshire East
8. January 6th - Berkshire East_
9. January 8th - Berkshire East
10. January 9th - Jay Peak 
11. January 10th - MRG
12. January 12th - Magic
13. January 16th - Berkshire East
14. January 18th - Berkshire East, great cement surfing day.
15. January 19th - Magic , 8-9" of awesome (that's what she said)
16. January 25th - Berkshire East
17. January 27th - Magic
18. February 8th - Berkshire East
19. February 9th - Berkshire East, 12-14" and dropping some rocks/cliffs that haven't been dropped in a while 
20. February 13th -  Magic, 14"
21. March 10th - Magic
22. March  14th - Magic, 14" - Earned turns
23. March 15th - Magic, 20"
24. March 16th - Pico, 32", afternoon back at Magic


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 19, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> 11/18/16 Killington
> 
> 2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods
> 
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 19, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*28.  March 19, 2017:  Snowbird*


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## shwilly (Mar 19, 2017)

1. 11/25 Sunday River
2. 11/26 SR
3. 11/27 SR
4. 12/10 SR
5. 12/11 SR
6. 12/26 SR
7. 12/27 SR
8. 12/28 SR
9. 12/29 SR - snowing
10. 12/30 SR - 20"
11. 1/21 SR
12. 1/22 SR
13. 1/28 SR - first ski lesson ever!
14. 1/29 SR
15. 2/11 SR
16. 2/18 SR - great day
17. 2/19 SR
18. 2/20 SR
19. 3/4 SR
20. 3/18 SR
21. 3/19 SR

Great weekend with the family. Good tracked out snow everywhere with the occasional leftover. It is sunny and 35 now, putting me in the mood for spring skiing.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 19, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.
32. Wildcat/Attitash 2/18
33. Whaleback 2/19
34. Whaleback 2/20
35. Whiteface 2/27 Top started out good but got scrapped off by 12:30. bottom was soft spring turns all day.
36. Whiteface 2/28 great bluebird AM. Warm soft snow all day. better of the 2 days
37. Gore 3/5 surprising that the steeper stuff off the top (Rumor, lies   and open pit) were the least scraped off. North side blues were good as   well.
38. Pats Peak 3/10
39. Middlebury SB 3/11
40. Attitash 3/12 (Wanted to go to Wildcat - closed because of wind and cold)
41. Cannon 3/13 great man made - groomers were skiing great - not ice at all!
42. Sunday River 3/16
43. Sugarloaf 3/17
44. Sugarloaf 3/18


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 19, 2017)

26: Getting better. Still low, but hope to make it into the 30s.

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 
6 Chamonix
1 Hunter
1 Hunter 
1 Magic
4 Hunter
1 Sugarbush
1 Platekill  - Stella 
1 Platekill


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 19, 2017)

43 Days total. 3 at Snowbird, 3 at Killington, 5 at Catamount and the rest at Hunter. I can't complain!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 19, 2017)

Day 28 was today.. 27 at Killington/ 1 at Pico

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 19, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty
34) 02/25 - Greek
35) 02/26 - Greek
36) 03/05 - Hunter
37) 03/06 - Holiday Valley
38) 03/11 - Belleayre
39) 03/12 - Hunter
40) 03/14 - Belleayre STELLA !!!
41) 03/15 - Platty STELLA!!!
42) 03/18 - Greek
43) 03/19 - Platty



Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 19, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
 2/18-Hunter
 2/19-Plattekill                         
 2/26-Hunter
 3/3-Hunter
 3/4-Hunter
 3/5-Hunter
 40) 3/8-Hunter                         
 3/11-Belleayre
 3/12-Hunter
 3/15-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 3/18-Hunter
3/19-Plattekill (Powder Day)


----------



## Duncanator24 (Mar 20, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> 1. 12/2 Sugarbush
> 2. 12/3 Sugarbush (powder day)
> 3. 12/4 Sugarbush
> 4. 12/16 Sugarbush
> ...


24. 3/18 Sugarbush (Lots of powder stashes in the woods)
25. 3/19 Sugarbush (Even more powder stashes at Mount Ellen)

Night and day how much this last storm improved the mountain! I now have hope that I can get a decent April trip in.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 20, 2017)

1:  *Wachusett* - 11/26
2:  *Wachusett* - 12/9
3:  *Wachusett* - 12/10
4:  *Killington* - 12/17 - _Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!_
5:  *Jay Peak* - 12/21
6:  *Jay Peak* - 12/22 - _Another great fresh snow day!_
7:  *Wachusett* - 12/29 - _Car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow night!!_
8:  *Stratton* - 12/30 - _Crowds were absolutely insane._
9:  *Killington* - 1/1/17 - _Great snow and small crowds, awesome day and great way to kick off 2017!_
10:  *Loon* - 1/2 - _1st time here in 10+ years, great conditions, not too crowded... a nice day of riding._
11:  *Mount Snow* - 1/7 - _Hard and fast snowpack day._
12:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/15 - _2-4" of fresh... the altitude here is brutal._
13:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/16 - _Altitude still brutal, tried some ungroomed terrain... gnarly!_
14:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/17 - _Resolution Bowl black diamond moguled hell._
15:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/18 - _Amazing "goomer" day, 34.6k vert. and 31 miles ridden... unbelievable!_
16:  *Killington* - 1/29 - _Good coverage and soft but edge-able snow.  Not bad... for New England :lol:_
17:  *Wachusett* - 2/9 - _Powdah!  Last night didn't suck!_
18:  *Loon* - 2/11 - _Nice soft turns in the AM, PM freezing rain caused us to stop early._
19:  *Big Sky* - 2/15 - _What a glorious bluebird day!_
20:  *Big Sky* - 2/16 - _Adventuring into some trees, great snow, gnarly terrain off the ridge!_
21:  *Big Sky* - 2/17 - _Amazing "groomer" day - tried for 40k vert., got 34.7k & 33.8 miles, joined 60MPH club!_
22:  *Big Sky* - 2/18 - _Last day, very sore.  Worst ungroomed snow of the trip after wind and freeze/thaw cycles._
23:  *Wachusett* - 2/22 - _Spring riding conditions at night in February... fun, but not so good for the snowpack._
24:  *Loon* - 3/5 - _Hard and fast all day.  Unfortunately some ice and a bit inconsistent snow._
25:  *Mount Snow* - 3/18 - _Nice conditions... I wonder how long their season will go._


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 20, 2017)

Signature. Burke Magic weekend was really nice. A return to the roots and soul of this whole thing. 

Also nice skiing areas with only one trail pod, lots of shared lifts with the girlfriend and then we could each ski our own route down.

Maine or bust this weekend!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 20, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Signature. Burke Magic weekend was really nice. A return to the roots and soul of this whole thing.
> 
> Also nice skiing areas with only one trail pod, lots of shared lifts with the girlfriend and then we could each ski our own route down.
> 
> Maine or bust this weekend!


LOL that can't be your sig...


----------



## dlague (Mar 21, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone
March 5 Beaver Creek
March 12 A Basin
March 17 A Basin
March 19 Breckenridge


----------



## yeggous (Mar 21, 2017)

After 5 days in the Alps, I'm up at 64 days. I should get to 68 by the end of March. A total of 75 for the season looks like a reasonable target. Getting to 80 will take some cooperation from nature later in the spring.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 21, 2017)

yeggous said:


> After 5 days in the Alps, I'm up at 64 days. I should get to 68 by the end of March. A total of 75 for the season looks like a reasonable target. Getting to 80 will take some cooperation from nature later in the spring.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 21, 2017)

yeggous said:


> After 5 days in the Alps, I'm up at 64 days. I should get to 68 by the end of March. A total of 75 for the season looks like a reasonable target. Getting to 80 will take some cooperation from nature later in the spring.


fkn beast


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat
23. 2/9 Wildcat
24. 2/10 Sugarloaf
25. 2/11 Sugarloaf
26. 2/12 Sugarloaf
27. 2/14 Wildcat
28. 2/21 Crotched
29. 2/22 Crotched
30. 2/25 Crotched
31. 3/9 Wildcat
32. 3/12 Crotched
33. 3/15 Wildcat
34. 3/16 Attitash
35. 3/19 Wildcat
36. 3/21 Attitash



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 21, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
 2/18-Hunter
 2/19-Plattekill                         
 2/26-Hunter
 3/3-Hunter
 3/4-Hunter
 3/5-Hunter
 40) 3/8-Hunter                         
 3/11-Belleayre
 3/12-Hunter
 3/15-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 3/18-Hunter
 3/19-Plattekill (Powder Day)
3/20-Belleayre
3/21-Belleayre


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 23, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty
34) 02/25 - Greek
35) 02/26 - Greek
36) 03/05 - Hunter
37) 03/06 - Holiday Valley
38) 03/11 - Belleayre
39) 03/12 - Hunter
40) 03/14 - Belleayre STELLA !!!
41) 03/15 - Platty STELLA!!!
42) 03/18 - Greek
43) 03/19 - Platty
44) 03/22 - Greek YUCK, sunny at least


Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat
23. 2/9 Wildcat
24. 2/10 Sugarloaf
25. 2/11 Sugarloaf
26. 2/12 Sugarloaf
27. 2/14 Wildcat
28. 2/21 Crotched
29. 2/22 Crotched
30. 2/25 Crotched
31. 3/9 Wildcat
32. 3/12 Crotched
33. 3/15 Wildcat
34. 3/16 Attitash
35. 3/19 Wildcat
36. 3/21 Attitash
37. 3/24 Crotched
38. 3/25 Wildcat



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*29.  March 25, 2017: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)*


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Mar 25, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
 2/18-Hunter
 2/19-Plattekill                         
 2/26-Hunter
 3/3-Hunter
 3/4-Hunter
 3/5-Hunter
 40) 3/8-Hunter                         
 3/11-Belleayre
 3/12-Hunter
 3/15-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 3/18-Hunter
 3/19-Plattekill (Powder Day)
 3/20-Belleayre
 3/21-Belleayre
3/24-Hunter
3/25-Hunter


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 25, 2017)

66 and still going strong. Most I've had since high school.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 26, 2017)

1. 12/11/2016 Loon
2. 12/17/2016 Wachusett - 6"
3. 12/23/2016 Loon
4. 12/31/2016 Killington
5. 1/1/2017 Killington - 2"
6. 1/2/2017 Okemo
7. 1/7/2017 Wachusett - 4"
8. 1/21/2017 Sunapee
9. 1/29/2017 Wachusett
10. 2/4/2017 Stratton
11. 2/5/2017 Stratton
12. 2/11/2017 Sunapee - 2"
13. 2/17/2017 Wachusett
14. 2/18/2017 Pico
15. 2/19/2017 Pico
16. 3/5/2017 Loon
17. 3/25/2017 Loon - 4"


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 26, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty
34) 02/25 - Greek
35) 02/26 - Greek
36) 03/05 - Hunter
37) 03/06 - Holiday Valley
38) 03/11 - Belleayre
39) 03/12 - Hunter
40) 03/14 - Belleayre STELLA !!!
41) 03/15 - Platty STELLA!!!
42) 03/18 - Greek
43) 03/19 - Platty
44) 03/22 - Greek YUCK, sunny at least
45) 03/25 - Greek, closing day
46) 03/26 - Song


Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## shwilly (Mar 26, 2017)

1. 11/25 Sunday River
2. 11/26 SR
3. 11/27 SR
4. 12/10 SR
5. 12/11 SR
6. 12/26 SR
7. 12/27 SR
8. 12/28 SR
9. 12/29 SR - snowing
10. 12/30 SR - 20"
11. 1/21 SR
12. 1/22 SR
13. 1/28 SR - first ski lesson ever!
14. 1/29 SR
15. 2/11 SR
16. 2/18 SR - great day
17. 2/19 SR
18. 2/20 SR
19. 3/4 SR
20. 3/18 SR
21. 3/19 SR
22. 3/25 SR
23. 3/26 SR

Another fun weekend with the family. I boarded yesterday and skied today. Run of both days was American Express, nice and uncrowded after the brief hike. I can now ski groomers at roughly the level of my younger daughter, but I'm completely clueless in bumps or powder.

Conditions are good wall to wall, and today is beautifully sunny with no wind. Life is good.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*30.  March 26, 2017:  Alta.*


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 26, 2017)

Hit 50 yesterday at Cannon with ASPNC and Spaulding Adaptive. 51 today on a tour of Doublehead.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 26, 2017)

Today was day 58 for me at Sugarbush this season.  I took 10 days off after tweaking my knee on a deep powder day on 3/15 so it was great to get back on the mountain.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 26, 2017)

This wknd was #44 and 45 at Crotched and Ragged. 50 days is in my sights

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Duncanator24 (Mar 27, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> 1. 12/2 Sugarbush
> 2. 12/3 Sugarbush (powder day)
> 3. 12/4 Sugarbush
> 4. 12/16 Sugarbush
> ...


26. 3/23 Sugarbush (leftovers from closed lifts powder day)
27. 3/24 Sugarbush (POWDER DAY)
28. 3/25 Sugarbush (difficult crust on everything, but lots of deep snow under it)

Friday was really nice even though the upper mountain was closed. Christmas Tree woods and Gangstas Grotto were great to get first tracks through! Not too many obstacles which was nice. Then Saturday was crazy how hard it was to make it through the crust. I got the first chair on Heaven's Gate and riding down Paradise was the hardest workout I have ever done while skiing. Fun day but oh man was that different!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 27, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.
32. Wildcat/Attitash 2/18
33. Whaleback 2/19
34. Whaleback 2/20
35. Whiteface 2/27 Top started out good but got scrapped off by 12:30. bottom was soft spring turns all day.
36. Whiteface 2/28 great bluebird AM. Warm soft snow all day. better of the 2 days
37. Gore 3/5 surprising that the steeper stuff off the top (Rumor, lies    and open pit) were the least scraped off. North side blues were good  as   well.
38. Pats Peak 3/10
39. Middlebury SB 3/11
40. Attitash 3/12 (Wanted to go to Wildcat - closed because of wind and cold)
41. Cannon 3/13 great man made - groomers were skiing great - not ice at all!
42. Sunday River 3/16
43. Sugarloaf 3/17
44. Sugarloaf 3/18 						
45. Pats Peak 3/26 - closing day with 100% coverage


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2017)

1:  *Wachusett* - 11/26
2:  *Wachusett* - 12/9
3:  *Wachusett* - 12/10
4:  *Killington* - 12/17 - _Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!_
5:  *Jay Peak* - 12/21
6:  *Jay Peak* - 12/22 - _Another great fresh snow day!_
7:  *Wachusett* - 12/29 - _Car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow night!!_
8:  *Stratton* - 12/30 - _Crowds were absolutely insane._
9:  *Killington* - 1/1/17 - _Great snow and small crowds, awesome day and great way to kick off 2017!_
10:  *Loon* - 1/2 - _1st time here in 10+ years, great conditions, not too crowded... a nice day of riding._
11:  *Mount Snow* - 1/7 - _Hard and fast snowpack day._
12:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/15 - _2-4" of fresh... the altitude here is brutal._
13:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/16 - _Altitude still brutal, tried some ungroomed terrain... gnarly!_
14:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/17 - _Resolution Bowl black diamond moguled hell._
15:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/18 - _Amazing "goomer" day, 34.6k vert. and 31 miles ridden... unbelievable!_
16:  *Killington* - 1/29 - _Good coverage and soft but edge-able snow.  Not bad... for New England :lol:_
17:  *Wachusett* - 2/9 - _Powdah!  Last night didn't suck!_
18:  *Loon* - 2/11 - _Nice soft turns in the AM, PM freezing rain caused us to stop early._
19:  *Big Sky* - 2/15 - _What a glorious bluebird day!_
20:  *Big Sky* - 2/16 - _Adventuring into some trees, great snow, gnarly terrain off the ridge!_
21:  *Big Sky* - 2/17 - _Amazing "groomer" day - tried for 40k vert., got 34.7k & 33.8 miles, joined 60MPH club!_
22:  *Big Sky* - 2/18 - _Last day, very sore.  Worst ungroomed snow of the trip after wind and freeze/thaw cycles._
23:  *Wachusett* - 2/22 - _Spring riding conditions at night in February... fun, but not so good for the snowpack._
24:  *Loon* - 3/5 - _Hard and fast all day.  Unfortunately some ice and a bit inconsistent snow._
25:  *Mount Snow* - 3/18 - _Nice conditions... I wonder how long their season will go._
26:  *Killington* - 3/25 - _Snow wasn't bad, a bit hard.  Very FOGGY, couldn't see more than 20-30' to start._
27:  *Mount Snow* - 3/26 - _Arrived late to scraped off icy snow._

What a disappointing weekend...

10 hours of driving for four (4)!!! total runs.  3 on Saturday @ Killington because we drove up the 3 hours to ride with my family who bailed.  Followed by 1 run Sunday @ Mount Snow after my wife fell on some ice and hurt her knees.  Well, at least it can't really get any worse, right?


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 27, 2017)

27: Getting better. Still low, but hope to make it into the 30s.

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 
6 Chamonix
1 Hunter
1 Hunter 
1 Magic
4 Hunter
1 Sugarbush
1 Platekill  - Stella 
1 Platekill 
1 Hunter
 ​


----------



## dlague (Mar 27, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone
March 5 Beaver Creek
March 12 A Basin
March 17 A Basin
March 19 Breckenridge
March 26 A Basin


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 27, 2017)

1. 12/28 Camelback
2. 12/31 Mt Sunapee
3. 01/01 Loon
4. 01/07 Camelback
5. 01/08 Camelback
6. 01/10 Camelback
7. 01/14 Camelback
8. 01/15 Camelback
9. 01/21 Okemo
10. 01/22 Okemo
11. 01/28 Stratton
12. 01/29 Stratton
13. 02/02 Winter Park (Reaquainted with the Jane + Fresh=awesome)
14. 02/03 Copper
15. 02/04 Winter Park (freshies)
16. 02/05 Copper
17. 02/11 Camelback (injury)
18. 02/18 Camelback
19. 02/19 Camelback
20. 03/05 Camelback (equaling last years total and surprisingly good)
21. 03/09 Camelback
22. 03/11 Loon (coldest day I have skied in 30 years- Brutal, but good snow)
23. 03/12 Loon
24. 03/16 Camelback
25. 03/18 Steamboat
26. 03/19 Steamboat
27. 03/20 Solitude
28. 03/21 Brighton
29. 03/22 Solitude
30. 03/23 Brighton
31. 03/24 Brighton

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*31. April 1, 2017: Sundance*


----------



## JimG. (Apr 1, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
 2/18-Hunter
 2/19-Plattekill                         
 2/26-Hunter
 3/3-Hunter
 3/4-Hunter
 3/5-Hunter
 40) 3/8-Hunter                         
 3/11-Belleayre
 3/12-Hunter
 3/15-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 3/18-Hunter
 3/19-Plattekill (Powder Day)
 3/20-Belleayre
 3/21-Belleayre
 3/24-Hunter
 3/25-Hunter						 
50) 4/1-Hunter

Last day at Hunter for me this season tomorrow, then off to Quebec 4/8-4/12.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 1, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> 11/18/16 Killington
> 
> 2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods
> 
> ...


----------



## mbedle (Apr 2, 2017)

Stowe - 30 days.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 2, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.
32. Wildcat/Attitash 2/18
33. Whaleback 2/19
34. Whaleback 2/20
35. Whiteface 2/27 Top started out good but got scrapped off by 12:30. bottom was soft spring turns all day.
36. Whiteface 2/28 great bluebird AM. Warm soft snow all day. better of the 2 days
37. Gore 3/5 surprising that the steeper stuff off the top (Rumor, lies     and open pit) were the least scraped off. North side blues were good   as   well.
38. Pats Peak 3/10
39. Middlebury SB 3/11
40. Attitash 3/12 (Wanted to go to Wildcat - closed because of wind and cold)
41. Cannon 3/13 great man made - groomers were skiing great - not ice at all!
42. Sunday River 3/16
43. Sugarloaf 3/17
44. Sugarloaf 3/18                         
45. Pats Peak 3/26 - closing day with 100% coverage
46. Waterville Valley 3/31 - dollar day
47. Crotched 4/1 - 13 inches of snow!
48. Crotched 4/2 - very sticky must have had the wrong wax on!


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 2, 2017)

1) 11/18/16 Killington

2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods

3) 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!

4) 12/21/16 Crotched Mt

5) 12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket 

6) 12/31/16 Waaawawawachusett

7) 01/02/2017 Crotched Mt

8) 01/16/2017 Wachusett

9) 01/25/2017 Okemo 

10) 01/28/2017 Attitash

11) 01/30/2017 Attitash 

12) 01/31/2017 Black Mountain (NH)

13) 02/01/2017 Sunday River

14) 02/02/2017 Attitash

15) 02/03/2017 Attitash

16) 02/09/2017 Crotched Mt

17) 02/13/2017 Magic

18) 02/18/2017 Attitash 

19) 02/19/2017 Wildcat

20) 03/6/2017 Crotched Mt

21) 03/15/2017 Attitash 

22) 3/19/2017 Cannon

23) 4/1/2017 Mt Snow

24) 4/2/2017 Mt Snow 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat
23. 2/9 Wildcat
24. 2/10 Sugarloaf
25. 2/11 Sugarloaf
26. 2/12 Sugarloaf
27. 2/14 Wildcat
28. 2/21 Crotched
29. 2/22 Crotched
30. 2/25 Crotched
31. 3/9 Wildcat
32. 3/12 Crotched
33. 3/15 Wildcat
34. 3/16 Attitash
35. 3/19 Wildcat
36. 3/21 Attitash
37. 3/24 Crotched
38. 3/25 Wildcat
39. 3/30 Attitash
40. 4/1 Crotched
41. 4/2 Wildcat



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 2, 2017)

1. 12/11/2016 Loon
2. 12/17/2016 Wachusett - 6"
3. 12/23/2016 Loon
4. 12/31/2016 Killington
5. 1/1/2017 Killington - 2"
6. 1/2/2017 Okemo
7. 1/7/2017 Wachusett - 4"
8. 1/21/2017 Sunapee
9. 1/29/2017 Wachusett
10. 2/4/2017 Stratton
11. 2/5/2017 Stratton
12. 2/11/2017 Sunapee - 2"
13. 2/17/2017 Wachusett
14. 2/18/2017 Pico
15. 2/19/2017 Pico
16. 3/5/2017 Loon
17. 3/25/2017 Loon - 4"
18. 4/1/2017 Sunapee - 16"
19. 4/2/2017 Killington


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 2, 2017)

1. 12/28 Camelback
2. 12/31 Mt Sunapee
3. 01/01 Loon
4. 01/07 Camelback
5. 01/08 Camelback
6. 01/10 Camelback
7. 01/14 Camelback
8. 01/15 Camelback
9. 01/21 Okemo
10. 01/22 Okemo
11. 01/28 Stratton
12. 01/29 Stratton
13. 02/02 Winter Park (Reaquainted with the Jane + Fresh=awesome)
14. 02/03 Copper
15. 02/04 Winter Park (freshies)
16. 02/05 Copper
17. 02/11 Camelback (injury)
18. 02/18 Camelback
19. 02/19 Camelback
20. 03/05 Camelback (equaling last years total and surprisingly good)
21. 03/09 Camelback
22. 03/11 Loon (coldest day I have skied in 30 years- Brutal, but good snow)
23. 03/12 Loon
24. 03/16 Camelback
25. 03/18 Steamboat
26. 03/19 Steamboat
27. 03/20 Solitude
28. 03/21 Brighton
29. 03/22 Solitude
30. 03/23 Brighton
31. 03/24 Brighton
32. 04/01 Killington
33. 04/02 Killington

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 2, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty
34) 02/25 - Greek
35) 02/26 - Greek
36) 03/05 - Hunter
37) 03/06 - Holiday Valley
38) 03/11 - Belleayre
39) 03/12 - Hunter
40) 03/14 - Belleayre STELLA !!!
41) 03/15 - Platty STELLA!!!
42) 03/18 - Greek
43) 03/19 - Platty
44) 03/22 - Greek YUCK, sunny at least
45) 03/25 - Greek, closing day
46) 03/26 - Song
47) 03/31 - Windham, brutal
48) 04/01 - Gore, foot o pow, no joke!
49) 04/02 - Gore, sun and 



Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 2, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*32.  April 2, 2017:  Alta*


----------



## shwilly (Apr 2, 2017)

1. 11/25 Sunday River
2. 11/26 SR
3. 11/27 SR
4. 12/10 SR
5. 12/11 SR
6. 12/26 SR
7. 12/27 SR
8. 12/28 SR
9. 12/29 SR - snowing
10. 12/30 SR - 20"
11. 1/21 SR
12. 1/22 SR
13. 1/28 SR - first ski lesson ever!
14. 1/29 SR
15. 2/11 SR
16. 2/18 SR - great day
17. 2/19 SR
18. 2/20 SR
19. 3/4 SR
20. 3/18 SR
21. 3/19 SR
22. 3/25 SR
23. 3/26 SR
24. 4/1 SR - snowing
25. 4/2 SR

Great weekend. Saturday started with 6-8" fresh overnight and it kept snowing all day, totaling over a foot. Tracks kept filling in. Found a new run late in the day. Today, more leftovers and some runs with the kids, ending with another American Express run.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 2, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
 2/18-Hunter
 2/19-Plattekill                         
 2/26-Hunter
 3/3-Hunter
 3/4-Hunter
 3/5-Hunter
 40) 3/8-Hunter                         
 3/11-Belleayre
 3/12-Hunter
 3/15-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 3/18-Hunter
 3/19-Plattekill (Powder Day)
 3/20-Belleayre
 3/21-Belleayre
 3/24-Hunter
 3/25-Hunter						 
 50) 4/1-Hunter
4/2-Hunter


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 3, 2017)

111/23/16Bretton Woods211/26/16Okemo312/3/16Cannon412/9/16Ragged512/16/16Ragged612/17/16Ragged712/21/16Crotched812/23/16Ragged912/24/16Ragged1012/28/16Gunstock1112/30/16Ragged1212/31/16Ragged131/2/17Ragged141/4/17Crotched151/7/17Ragged161/11/17Crotched171/15/17Ragged181/18/17Crotched191/21/17Ragged201/22/17Wildcat211/25/17Crotched221/26/17Magic Mtn231/27/17Magic Mtn241/29/17Ragged252/1/17Crotched262/8/17Crotched272/10/17Wildcat282/11/17Ragged292/12/17Crotched302/15/17Crotched312/18/17Ragged322/19/17Whaleback332/22/17Crotched342/25/17Okemo353/1/17Pats Peak363/4/17Ragged373/5/17Ragged383/9/17Crotched393/10/17Smuggs403/11/17Stowe413/12/17Jay Peak423/13/17Sugarbush433/19/17Ragged443/25/17Crotched453/26/17Ragged464/1/17Ragged474/2/17Crotched


----------



## dlague (Apr 3, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone
March 5 Beaver Creek
March 12 A Basin
March 17 A Basin
March 19 Breckenridge
March 26 A Basin
March 31 Keystone
April 2 A Basin


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 3, 2017)

Today was day 62 for me at Sugarbush.  It was a helluva weekend with deep fresh snow on Saturday and back to back bluebird days on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 3, 2017)

Today was day 30 for me all at Killington except 1 at Pico. 

Hopefully I'll get another one tomorrow but the weather may stop me.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 3, 2017)

3 days at Jay Peak brings my total to 71 over 7 straight months.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WJenness (Apr 4, 2017)

Got my first ever trip to Stowe in yesterday.

Great day!







New areas for me this year:

Okemo
Pico
Ragged
Stowe
Stratton


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 4, 2017)

1:  *Wachusett* - 11/26
2:  *Wachusett* - 12/9
3:  *Wachusett* - 12/10
4:  *Killington* - 12/17 - _Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!_
5:  *Jay Peak* - 12/21
6:  *Jay Peak* - 12/22 - _Another great fresh snow day!_
7:  *Wachusett* - 12/29 - _Car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow night!!_
8:  *Stratton* - 12/30 - _Crowds were absolutely insane._
9:  *Killington* - 1/1/17 - _Great snow and small crowds, awesome day and great way to kick off 2017!_
10:  *Loon* - 1/2 - _1st time here in 10+ years, great conditions, not too crowded... a nice day of riding._
11:  *Mount Snow* - 1/7 - _Hard and fast snowpack day._
12:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/15 - _2-4" of fresh... the altitude here is brutal._
13:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/16 - _Altitude still brutal, tried some ungroomed terrain... gnarly!_
14:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/17 - _Resolution Bowl black diamond moguled hell._
15:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/18 - _Amazing "goomer" day, 34.6k vert. and 31 miles ridden... unbelievable!_
16:  *Killington* - 1/29 - _Good coverage and soft but edge-able snow.  Not bad... for New England :lol:_
17:  *Wachusett* - 2/9 - _Powdah!  Last night didn't suck!_
18:  *Loon* - 2/11 - _Nice soft turns in the AM, PM freezing rain caused us to stop early._
19:  *Big Sky* - 2/15 - _What a glorious bluebird day!_
20:  *Big Sky* - 2/16 - _Adventuring into some trees, great snow, gnarly terrain off the ridge!_
21:  *Big Sky* - 2/17 - _Amazing "groomer" day - tried for 40k vert., got 34.7k & 33.8 miles, joined 60MPH club!_
22:  *Big Sky* - 2/18 - _Last day, very sore.  Worst ungroomed snow of the trip after wind and freeze/thaw cycles._
23:  *Wachusett* - 2/22 - _Spring riding conditions at night in February... fun, but not so good for the snowpack._
24:  *Loon* - 3/5 - _Hard and fast all day.  Unfortunately some ice and a bit inconsistent snow._
25:  *Mount Snow* - 3/18 - _Nice conditions... I wonder how long their season will go._
26:  *Killington* - 3/25 - _Snow wasn't bad, a bit hard.  Very FOGGY, couldn't see more than 20-30' to start._
27:  *Mount Snow* - 3/26 - _Arrived late to scraped off icy snow._
28:  *Mount Snow* - 4/1 - _April 1st POW DAY!_


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 5, 2017)

Jcb890... get those 2 more days man!

I think I'm at 28 too, aiming for 30 this weekend at K and Jay.

Next year I can say will almost certainly not be as ambitious as this year. Looks like the wife and I have a little tunafish on the way!


edit: guess I am at 30 already... most days on the hill I've been able to do if you don't count ski team


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 5, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Looks like the wife and I have a little tunafish on the way!



Congrats, Tuna!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 5, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Jcb890... get those 2 more days man!
> 
> I think I'm at 28 too, aiming for 30 this weekend at K and Jay.
> 
> ...


I'll get there.  I was going to root you on as well, but looks like you've already gotten there, so nice work!  Probably will go Sunday this weekend and then at least once or twice Easter weekend.  Then I'll get to Killington at least once in May hopefully.  So, 30+ seems reasonable and doable at this point.

Congrats about the little tuna!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat
23. 2/9 Wildcat
24. 2/10 Sugarloaf
25. 2/11 Sugarloaf
26. 2/12 Sugarloaf
27. 2/14 Wildcat
28. 2/21 Crotched
29. 2/22 Crotched
30. 2/25 Crotched
31. 3/9 Wildcat
32. 3/12 Crotched
33. 3/15 Wildcat
34. 3/16 Attitash
35. 3/19 Wildcat
36. 3/21 Attitash
37. 3/24 Crotched
38. 3/25 Wildcat
39. 3/30 Attitash
40. 4/1 Crotched
41. 4/2 Wildcat
42. 4/8 Cannon



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2017)

I think I made 20 days before car stupid ass let to many tickets get license suspended and other stuff I not saying publicly. I live through everyone else's reports. Hopefully I get To move in NY RSS home in few years to Vermont or Colorado or Caly.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 9, 2017)

1. 12/28 Camelback
2. 12/31 Mt Sunapee
3. 01/01 Loon
4. 01/07 Camelback
5. 01/08 Camelback
6. 01/10 Camelback
7. 01/14 Camelback
8. 01/15 Camelback
9. 01/21 Okemo
10. 01/22 Okemo
11. 01/28 Stratton
12. 01/29 Stratton
13. 02/02 Winter Park (Reaquainted with the Jane + Fresh=awesome)
14. 02/03 Copper
15. 02/04 Winter Park (freshies)
16. 02/05 Copper
17. 02/11 Camelback (injury)
18. 02/18 Camelback
19. 02/19 Camelback
20. 03/05 Camelback (equaling last years total and surprisingly good)
21. 03/09 Camelback
22. 03/11 Loon (coldest day I have skied in 30 years- Brutal, but good snow)
23. 03/12 Loon
24. 03/16 Camelback
25. 03/18 Steamboat
26. 03/19 Steamboat
27. 03/20 Solitude
28. 03/21 Brighton
29. 03/22 Solitude
30. 03/23 Brighton
31. 03/24 Brighton
32. 04/01 Killington
33. 04/02 Killington
34. 04/08 Killington
35. 04/09 Killington  (what a weekend to close the eastern portion of my season A+:razz 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## medfordmike (Apr 9, 2017)

Today was day 42 and likely the end of my season.  Great day to end it on weather and conditions wise at Pico. I might get one more Cannon day in next Saturday but if not no complaints. Besides when temps get over 60 I am ready for motorcycle riding season. 

Some ups and downs weather wise but this is the most days I have skied in a season even though I lost the first few weeks of the season with an injury. I got good usage out of my Pico and Cannon B&B passes and I bought new skis a few weeks ago and got to break them in the past three weeks on some pretty good conditions which was an unexpected plus.  All in all a great season and nice recovery from the last season. I am already thinking about where I will use the Max Pass add on next season.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 9, 2017)

1. 12/11/2016 Loon
2. 12/17/2016 Wachusett - 6"
3. 12/23/2016 Loon
4. 12/31/2016 Killington
5. 1/1/2017 Killington - 2"
6. 1/2/2017 Okemo
7. 1/7/2017 Wachusett - 4"
8. 1/21/2017 Sunapee
9. 1/29/2017 Wachusett
10. 2/4/2017 Stratton
11. 2/5/2017 Stratton
12. 2/11/2017 Sunapee - 2"
13. 2/17/2017 Wachusett
14. 2/18/2017 Pico
15. 2/19/2017 Pico
16. 3/5/2017 Loon
17. 3/25/2017 Loon - 4"
18. 4/1/2017 Sunapee - 16"
19. 4/2/2017 Killington
20. 4/9/2017 Loon

And that is probably it for my season, unless I get the urge to go to Killington in a couple weeks.  Today was a spectacular day to end it on at Loon.


----------



## Brad J (Apr 9, 2017)

Hit 40 today at MRG it was very good with great coverage 3/4 of the way down, Fall line was as good as it gets.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 10, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty
34) 02/25 - Greek
35) 02/26 - Greek
36) 03/05 - Hunter
37) 03/06 - Holiday Valley
38) 03/11 - Belleayre
39) 03/12 - Hunter
40) 03/14 - Belleayre STELLA !!!
41) 03/15 - Platty STELLA!!!
42) 03/18 - Greek
43) 03/19 - Platty
44) 03/22 - Greek YUCK, sunny at least
45) 03/25 - Greek, closing day
46) 03/26 - Song
47) 03/31 - Windham, brutal
48) 04/01 - Gore, foot o pow, no joke!
49) 04/02 - Gore, sun and 
50) 04/08 - Bolton Valley, another late season powder day.
51) 04/09 - Stowe, Spring skiing at it's finest. 100% open on April 9th, incredible.




Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 10, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.
32. Wildcat/Attitash 2/18
33. Whaleback 2/19
34. Whaleback 2/20
35. Whiteface 2/27 Top started out good but got scrapped off by 12:30. bottom was soft spring turns all day.
36. Whiteface 2/28 great bluebird AM. Warm soft snow all day. better of the 2 days
37. Gore 3/5 surprising that the steeper stuff off the top (Rumor, lies      and open pit) were the least scraped off. North side blues were good    as   well.
38. Pats Peak 3/10
39. Middlebury SB 3/11
40. Attitash 3/12 (Wanted to go to Wildcat - closed because of wind and cold)
41. Cannon 3/13 great man made - groomers were skiing great - not ice at all!
42. Sunday River 3/16
43. Sugarloaf 3/17
44. Sugarloaf 3/18                         
45. Pats Peak 3/26 - closing day with 100% coverage
46. Waterville Valley 3/31 - dollar day
47. Crotched 4/1 - 13 inches of snow!
48. Crotched 4/2 - very sticky must have had the wrong wax on! 						
49. Mount Snow 4/9- can't see myself skiing here much on my pass next year. Front side is very boring and almost too flat to keep going in the sticky snow.


----------



## Duncanator24 (Apr 10, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> 1. 12/2 Sugarbush
> 2. 12/3 Sugarbush (powder day)
> 3. 12/4 Sugarbush
> 4. 12/16 Sugarbush
> ...


29. 4/7 Sugarbush (So wet at the end of the day, but at least it was snow falling!)
30. 4/8 Sugarbush (Powder day. Best day of the season actually)
31. 4/9 Sugarbush (I am so sunburnt, but it was so worth it!)

I have finally reached my goal of over 30 days of skiing for this season. And man what a weekend to accomplish that! By far the best ski weekend of the whole season. Every day included soft turns and tons of deep snow everywhere we looked. True powder on Saturday rather than the heavy wet stuff we usually get. And then crazy soft moguls under a warm Spring sun to end the season on Sunday. I might make one more trip up or do something out West in May/June, but I am more than happy to end the season on this trip.

Brings my season pass to a grand total of $12.07 per day. Definitely my favorite way to think about that!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 10, 2017)

Had one of my best Spring days in memory at Sunday River yesterday.

Absolutely incredible.

Next weekend: 'Loafing it... (hopefully).

-w


----------



## jimk (Apr 10, 2017)

I think I'm done:-(


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 10, 2017)

How did you get 1953 days?


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone
March 5 Beaver Creek
March 12 A Basin
March 17 A Basin
March 19 Breckenridge
March 26 A Basin
March 31 Keystone
April 2 A Basin
April 8 Breckenridge


----------



## jimk (Apr 10, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> How did you get 1953 days?


Seasonal and lifetime figures...just kidding about lifetime:blink:  Unfortunately not that many, but it's the year I possibly saw my first snowflakes.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*33.  April 9, 2017:  Burke, Vermont*


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 10, 2017)

34: 

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 
6 Chamonix
1 Hunter
1 Hunter 
1 Magic
4 Hunter
1 Sugarbush
1 Platekill - Stella 
1 Platekill 
1 Hunter
7 SnowBird


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 11, 2017)

44 Days. 
3 at Killington
3 at Snowbird
5 at Catamount (Night Skiing and Beer League racing)
33 at Huntah


----------



## JimG. (Apr 13, 2017)

11/23-Mt Snow
 11/25-Hunter
 11/27-Hunter
 12/2-Hunter
 12/4-Hunter                                                                   
 12/10-Hunter
 12/11-Belleayre                         
 12/13-Hunter
 12/14-Hunter
 10) 12/16-Hunter
 12/20-Hunter
 12/21-Hunter
 12/23-Hunter
 12/26-Hunter 
 12/28-Hunter
 12/30-Hunter                         
 1/7-Belleayre
 1/8-Belleayre                         
 1/10-Killington
 20) 1/15-Belleayre
 1/20-Mt Snow
 1/21-Belleayre
 1/26-Wildcat
 1/27-Wildcat                         
 1/29-Hunter
 2/1-Mt Snow (Powder Day)
 2/3-McCauley Mountain (Powder Day)
 2/4-Belleayre
 2/5-Hunter
 30) 2/11-Mt Snow                         
 2/12-Hunter
 2/14-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 2/17-Gore
 2/18-Hunter
 2/19-Plattekill                         
 2/26-Hunter
 3/3-Hunter
 3/4-Hunter
 3/5-Hunter
 40) 3/8-Hunter                         
 3/11-Belleayre
 3/12-Hunter
 3/15-Belleayre (Powder Day)
 3/18-Hunter
 3/19-Plattekill (Powder Day)
 3/20-Belleayre
 3/21-Belleayre
 3/24-Hunter
 3/25-Hunter						 
 50) 4/1-Hunter
4/2-Hunter
4/9-Mont Sainte Anne
4/10-MSA
4/11-MSA
4/12-MSA

That makes 55 for the season. Except for a possible day trip or two my season is fairly complete.

My fishing tackle is calling my name. Time to enjoy liquid water!


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 15, 2017)

35: 

3 Hunter
1 Killington 
2 Stowe
2 Gore
2 Stowe 
6 Chamonix
1 Hunter
1 Hunter 
1 Magic
4 Hunter
1 Sugarbush
1 Platekill - Stella 
1 Platekill 
1 Hunter
7 SnowBird
1 Belleayre


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 15, 2017)

Today at Mount Snow was day 50 between 14 different areas. Mostly Sunday River and Loon. Tomorrow should be day 51 at Wildcat.  60 day goal looks good. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 15, 2017)

Made it to #33 at Killington today. All time personal best and especially happy with the variety and the amount of powder days. Best powder skiing I've had both East and West this year.

Next year I'll be lucky to get half that much with a baby coming in December. My wife understands skiing is my anti-drug -- anti every other alternative form of insanity. So I'm sure I'll pull it off one way or another but I'm especially glad this season will be particularly memorable.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*34.  April 15, 2017:  Deer Valley*


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 16, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty
34) 02/25 - Greek
35) 02/26 - Greek
36) 03/05 - Hunter
37) 03/06 - Holiday Valley
38) 03/11 - Belleayre
39) 03/12 - Hunter
40) 03/14 - Belleayre STELLA !!!
41) 03/15 - Platty STELLA!!!
42) 03/18 - Greek
43) 03/19 - Platty
44) 03/22 - Greek YUCK, sunny at least
45) 03/25 - Greek, closing day
46) 03/26 - Song
47) 03/31 - Windham, brutal
48) 04/01 - Gore, foot o pow, no joke!
49) 04/02 - Gore, sun and 
50) 04/08 - Bolton Valley, another late season powder day.
51) 04/09 - Stowe, Spring skiing at it's finest. 100% open on April 9th, incredible.
52) 04/15 - Belleayre







Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Apr 16, 2017)

31 which is a record for me (not including pre and post season skins up Bromley). Given I live on Long Island, have a full time job, wife and 3 teenage girls with lots of activity, I got pretty close to what I calculate is my "theoretical" max of 40 days. The Feb/early March thaw hurt the most, but we also had to mis MLK weekend. 

The big deal for me this year was the quality of the skiing that I did. Strategically misssed some of the poor conditions and planned well to get up when it was good. I had only 3 "average" days (at least for time of year) and 8 spectacular powder days (including Stella) most of which were followed by great post storm packed powder days. I also hit a lot of great skiing at Magic this year. 

So for me, for what I personally experienced, I'm giving it an 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat
23. 2/9 Wildcat
24. 2/10 Sugarloaf
25. 2/11 Sugarloaf
26. 2/12 Sugarloaf
27. 2/14 Wildcat
28. 2/21 Crotched
29. 2/22 Crotched
30. 2/25 Crotched
31. 3/9 Wildcat
32. 3/12 Crotched
33. 3/15 Wildcat
34. 3/16 Attitash
35. 3/19 Wildcat
36. 3/21 Attitash
37. 3/24 Crotched
38. 3/25 Wildcat
39. 3/30 Attitash
40. 4/1 Crotched
41. 4/2 Wildcat
42. 4/8 Cannon
43. 4/11 Wildcat
44. 4/15 Wildcat


Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 16, 2017)

11/18/16 Killington

2) 12/11/16 Bretton Woods

3) 12/12/16 Mt Snow powder day!!

4) 12/21/16 Crotched Mt

5) 12/26/16 Ragged -Free Expo ticket 

6) 12/31/16 Waaawawawachusett

7) 01/02/2017 Crotched Mt

8) 01/16/2017 Wachusett

9) 01/25/2017 Okemo 

10) 01/28/2017 Attitash

11) 01/30/2017 Attitash 

12) 01/31/2017 Black Mountain (NH)

13) 02/01/2017 Sunday River

14) 02/02/2017 Attitash

15) 02/03/2017 Attitash

16) 02/09/2017 Crotched Mt

17) 02/13/2017 Magic

18) 02/18/2017 Attitash 

19) 02/19/2017 Wildcat

20) 03/6/2017 Crotched Mt

21) 03/15/2017 Attitash 

22) 3/19/2017 Cannon

23) 4/1/2017 Mt Snow

24) 4/2/2017 Mt Snow

25) 4/15/17 Wildcat


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 17, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.
32. Wildcat/Attitash 2/18
33. Whaleback 2/19
34. Whaleback 2/20
35. Whiteface 2/27 Top started out good but got scrapped off by 12:30. bottom was soft spring turns all day.
36. Whiteface 2/28 great bluebird AM. Warm soft snow all day. better of the 2 days
37. Gore 3/5 surprising that the steeper stuff off the top (Rumor, lies       and open pit) were the least scraped off. North side blues were  good    as   well.
38. Pats Peak 3/10
39. Middlebury SB 3/11
40. Attitash 3/12 (Wanted to go to Wildcat - closed because of wind and cold)
41. Cannon 3/13 great man made - groomers were skiing great - not ice at all!
42. Sunday River 3/16
43. Sugarloaf 3/17
44. Sugarloaf 3/18                         
45. Pats Peak 3/26 - closing day with 100% coverage
46. Waterville Valley 3/31 - dollar day
47. Crotched 4/1 - 13 inches of snow!
48. Crotched 4/2 - very sticky must have had the wrong wax on! 						
49. Mount Snow 4/9- can't see myself skiing here much on my pass next  year. Front side is very boring and almost too flat to keep going in the  sticky snow.
50. Tuckerman's - 4/15 - one of the best 2 or 3 times I have gotten up there out of the 20-30 I have.


----------



## dlague (Apr 17, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone
March 5 Beaver Creek
March 12 A Basin
March 17 A Basin
March 19 Breckenridge
March 26 A Basin
March 31 Keystone
April 2 A Basin
April 8 Breckenridge
April 14 Keystone
April 15 Loveland
April 16 A Basin

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Apr 17, 2017)

Made out just fine on the ol' season passes at Stratton. I'd say the end of the season was the best with some late storms and some spring weather.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 18, 2017)

Made it past 30 days this weekend and tried Wildcat for the 1st time yesterday.  Saturday at Killington was absolutely fantastic.  Not a bad weekend!

Wildcat was pretty fun and I enjoyed the trail layout.  Definitely will be back next season for a 40k day when I can lap some groomers.  The thin cover and Spring conditions yesterday made it tough for my wife, but it was good practice for her.  Nice and low crowds too which was nice.

1:  *Wachusett* - 11/26
2:  *Wachusett* - 12/9
3:  *Wachusett* - 12/10
4:  *Killington* - 12/17 - _Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!_
5:  *Jay Peak* - 12/21
6:  *Jay Peak* - 12/22 - _Another great fresh snow day!_
7:  *Wachusett* - 12/29 - _Car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow night!!_
8:  *Stratton* - 12/30 - _Crowds were absolutely insane._
9:  *Killington* - 1/1/17 - _Great snow and small crowds, awesome day and great way to kick off 2017!_
10:  *Loon* - 1/2 - _1st time here in 10+ years, great conditions, not too crowded... a nice day of riding._
11:  *Mount Snow* - 1/7 - _Hard and fast snowpack day._
12:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/15 - _2-4" of fresh... the altitude here is brutal._
13:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/16 - _Altitude still brutal, tried some ungroomed terrain... gnarly!_
14:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/17 - _Resolution Bowl black diamond moguled hell._
15:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/18 - _Amazing "goomer" day, 34.6k vert. and 31 miles ridden... unbelievable!_
16:  *Killington* - 1/29 - _Good coverage and soft but edge-able snow.  Not bad... for New England :lol:_
17:  *Wachusett* - 2/9 - _Powdah!  Last night didn't suck!_
18:  *Loon* - 2/11 - _Nice soft turns in the AM, PM freezing rain caused us to stop early._
19:  *Big Sky* - 2/15 - _What a glorious bluebird day!_
20:  *Big Sky* - 2/16 - _Adventuring into some trees, great snow, gnarly terrain off the ridge!_
21:  *Big Sky* - 2/17 - _Amazing "groomer" day - tried for 40k vert., got 34.7k & 33.8 miles, joined 60MPH club!_
22:  *Big Sky* - 2/18 - _Last day, very sore.  Worst ungroomed snow of the trip after wind and freeze/thaw cycles._
23:  *Wachusett* - 2/22 - _Spring riding conditions at night in February... fun, but not so good for the snowpack._
24:  *Loon* - 3/5 - _Hard and fast all day.  Unfortunately some ice and a bit inconsistent snow._
25:  *Mount Snow* - 3/18 - _Nice conditions... I wonder how long their season will go._
26:  *Killington* - 3/25 - _Snow wasn't bad, a bit hard.  Very FOGGY, couldn't see more than 20-30' to start._
27:  *Mount Snow* - 3/26 - _Arrived late to scraped off icy snow._
28:  *Mount Snow* - 4/1 - _April 1st POW DAY!_
29:  *Mount Snow* - 4/14 - _Nice conditions in the AM, everything turned to a puddle by noon._
30:  *Killington* - 4/15 - _Perfect Spring conditions.  Amazing coverage still for 4/15._
31:  *Wildcat* - 4/17 - _1st time to Wildcat.  Fun Spring conditions!_


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 18, 2017)

Finished up my season at B Woods yesterday...very satisfying season. Highlights were having my son take the next step in his progress and keeping a great attitude, return to racing and the camaraderie that was the CM ARL team, and of course a few powder days mixed in.
Nice to meet some new folks and renew some friendships as well

Nice variety in getting 14 different mtns. Average cost/day was $16.10
Now it's on to boating and a little golf until the snow flies again



111/23/16Bretton Woods211/26/16Okemo312/3/16Cannon412/9/16Ragged512/16/16Ragged612/17/16Ragged712/21/16Crotched812/23/16Ragged912/24/16Ragged1012/28/16Gunstock1112/30/16Ragged1212/31/16Ragged131/2/17Ragged141/4/17Crotched151/7/17Ragged161/11/17Crotched171/15/17Ragged181/18/17Crotched191/21/17Ragged201/22/17Wildcat211/25/17Crotched221/26/17Magic Mtn231/27/17Magic Mtn241/29/17Ragged252/1/17Crotched262/8/17Crotched272/10/17Wildcat282/11/17Ragged292/12/17Crotched302/15/17Crotched312/18/17Ragged322/19/17Whaleback332/22/17Crotched342/25/17Okemo353/1/17Pats Peak363/4/17Ragged373/5/17Ragged383/9/17Crotched393/10/17Smuggs403/11/17Stowe413/12/17Jay Peak423/13/17Sugarbush433/19/17Ragged443/25/17Crotched453/26/17Ragged464/1/17Ragged474/2/17Crotched484/8/17Cannon494/15/17Wildcat504/16/17Wildcat514/17/17Bretton Woods


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 18, 2017)

75 today at Wildcat.  Not the best day for spring skiing but I still enjoyed myself.  Maybe one more day up there this weekend.  Then I'll be hiking my way to 80.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm done at 32 days. Another low year for me. But 'twas the season of Canada, with 4 new areas hit east and west so that was good. Also it was a season of quality over quantity. My Soul 7s were by far my most used skis. I think I used my carvers once. For next year, I'm dropping the Bold/Beautiful and replacing it with the Max, which should shake it up a bit. 

28Nov, BW

06Dec, Wildcat
07Dec, BW
08Dec, Wildcat

17Dec, Wildcat

21Dec, Crotched 
22Dec, Gunstock 

30Dec, Gunstock 

05Jan, SR

10Jan, Tremblant
11Jan, Tremblant
12Jan, Tremblant

18Jan, Gunstock 
19Jan, Wildcat

23Jan, BW

27Jan, Crotched

30Jan, Wildcat

01Feb, Wildcat
02Feb, BW
03Feb, BW

06Feb, BW
07Feb, Cranmore

14Feb, Sugarloaf
15Feb, Sugarloaf
16Feb, Sugarloaf

15Mar, BW

20Mar, Attitash

03Apr, Sunshine Village
04Apr, Lake Louise
06Apr, Kicking Horse
07Apr, Sunshine Village, 

17Apr, Wildcat


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2017)

Pretty sure based on my kids sports schedules the next few weeks, that the hike up Mount Snow to the top of Canyon Quad and having about a mile long corn harvest with only about 50 yards of having to walk near the base for day #50 finished the season off for me, and on a good note as well! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 24, 2017)

1. 12/28 Camelback
2. 12/31 Mt Sunapee
3. 01/01 Loon
4. 01/07 Camelback
5. 01/08 Camelback
6. 01/10 Camelback
7. 01/14 Camelback
8. 01/15 Camelback
9. 01/21 Okemo
10. 01/22 Okemo
11. 01/28 Stratton
12. 01/29 Stratton
13. 02/02 Winter Park (Reaquainted with the Jane + Fresh=awesome)
14. 02/03 Copper
15. 02/04 Winter Park (freshies)
16. 02/05 Copper
17. 02/11 Camelback (injury)
18. 02/18 Camelback
19. 02/19 Camelback
20. 03/05 Camelback (equaling last years total and surprisingly good)
21. 03/09 Camelback
22. 03/11 Loon (coldest day I have skied in 30 years- Brutal, but good snow)
23. 03/12 Loon
24. 03/16 Camelback
25. 03/18 Steamboat
26. 03/19 Steamboat
27. 03/20 Solitude
28. 03/21 Brighton
29. 03/22 Solitude
30. 03/23 Brighton
31. 03/24 Brighton
32. 04/01 Killington
33. 04/02 Killington
34. 04/08 Killington
35. 04/09 Killington (what a weekend to close the eastern portion of my season A+:razz:)
36  04/20 Winter Park
37  04/21 Loveland 
38. 04/22 Winter Park

Season over.  2 shy of the stated goal of 40 but still one of the best ever with spectacular variety due to the Max Pass.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WJenness (Apr 24, 2017)

Hit number 19 yesterday at Killington.

Trying to put the pieces in place for a Sugarloaf jaunt tomorrow, as the weather doesn't look great the rest of the week...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2017)

1. 11/13 Bretton Woods
2. 11/22 Bretton Woods
3. 11/27 Wildcat
4. 12/4 Wildcat
5. 12/8 Wildcat
6. 12/11 Crotched
7. 12/13 Wildcat
8. 12/17 Wildcat 
9. 12/22 Attitash
10. 12/26 Wildcat/Attitash
11. 12/27 Crotched - son's first day skiing
12. 12/31 Crotched
13. 1/5 Attitash
14. 1/7 Wildcat
15. 1/10 Wildcat
16. 1/14 Crotched
17. 1/19 Wildcat
18. 1/22 Wildcat
19. 1/29 Wildcat
20. 1/31 Attitash
21. 2/2 Crotched
22. 2/5 Wildcat
23. 2/9 Wildcat
24. 2/10 Sugarloaf
25. 2/11 Sugarloaf
26. 2/12 Sugarloaf
27. 2/14 Wildcat
28. 2/21 Crotched
29. 2/22 Crotched
30. 2/25 Crotched
31. 3/9 Wildcat
32. 3/12 Crotched
33. 3/15 Wildcat
34. 3/16 Attitash
35. 3/19 Wildcat
36. 3/21 Attitash
37. 3/24 Crotched
38. 3/25 Wildcat
39. 3/30 Attitash
40. 4/1 Crotched
41. 4/2 Wildcat
42. 4/8 Cannon
43. 4/11 Wildcat
44. 4/15 Wildcat

That'll be it for me this season. Unfortunately due to a bad back I have had to throw in the towel 2-3 weeks early.  I was hoping to finish out the Wildcat season and then maybe grab a day at Killington in May, but health says otherwise.  On the mend with the help of a chiropractor, but it's just not worth the risk to push for more days.

Overall a fantastic season. Other than the three week blow torch, Wildcat was pretty great from Mid December on through into April. They were at 100% operation for probably 75 days of their season, which is about as good as it gets for them. They dodged many rain events that ended up as snow and I grabbed more powder days this season or great leftovers than I have in many years.  

Only complaint would be Crotched didn't have a great year in terms of a long tree skiing season. Though they did commit to some bumps, which hopefully carries over to next season.

Highlight of the year was getting my 20 month old out on skis.  Next year with him being stronger will bring big changes to my skiing life that I can't wait to embark on.






Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 24, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty
34) 02/25 - Greek
35) 02/26 - Greek
36) 03/05 - Hunter
37) 03/06 - Holiday Valley
38) 03/11 - Belleayre
39) 03/12 - Hunter
40) 03/14 - Belleayre STELLA !!!
41) 03/15 - Platty STELLA!!!
42) 03/18 - Greek
43) 03/19 - Platty
44) 03/22 - Greek YUCK, sunny at least
45) 03/25 - Greek, closing day
46) 03/26 - Song
47) 03/31 - Windham, brutal
48) 04/01 - Gore, foot o pow, no joke!
49) 04/02 - Gore, sun and 
50) 04/08 - Bolton Valley, another late season powder day.
51) 04/09 - Stowe, Spring skiing at it's finest. 100% open on April 9th, incredible.
52) 04/15 - Belleayre
53) 04/23 - K



Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone
March 5 Beaver Creek
March 12 A Basin
March 17 A Basin
March 19 Breckenridge
March 26 A Basin
March 31 Keystone
April 2 A Basin
April 8 Breckenridge
April 14 Keystone
April 15 Loveland
April 16 A Basin
April 22 Loveland
April 23 A Basin


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 24, 2017)

Skied 321k vertical in 29 days on slope.

That is 60% more vertical than I have skied in a season before and 38% more days.


----------



## Jully (Apr 24, 2017)

46 days trying hard for a lift served 50. Might have to rely on K making memorial day to make it to 50 looking at my calendar for the next few weeks.


----------



## boston_e (Apr 24, 2017)

So I think at this point we are most likely done for the season... I ended up with 37 days, my two sons and wife ended up with 37, 36 and 31 days.

I really thought that the boys and I would crack the 40 day barrier but the past two weekends we ended up staying home with the rain.

May end up grabbing one more day if we blast up to Killington this weekend, but mentally we all seem as if we are on to spring activities now.

It is hard to believe how quickly it wound down, and hard to believe that it was just 2 weeks ago we were skiing a nearly 100% open Pico.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 24, 2017)

boston_e said:


> It is hard to believe how quickly it wound down, and hard to believe that it was just 2 weeks ago we were skiing a nearly 100% open Pico.



The story this whole past season.

Cold-Snowy-Warm-Cold-Snowy-Warm........


----------



## cdskier (Apr 24, 2017)

boston_e said:


> It is hard to believe how quickly it wound down, and hard to believe that it was just 2 weeks ago we were skiing a nearly 100% open Pico.





JimG. said:


> The story this whole past season.
> 
> Cold-Snowy-Warm-Cold-Snowy-Warm........



Yes, anyone that looks only at snowfall totals this season won't see the full story. Snowfall totals would lead you to believe this season was close to Epic by Northeast standards, yet the variability, warmth, and rain really hurt a lot. Yes there were some truly great days, but there were quite a few sub-par ones as well.

I'm now up to 42 days and shooting for 45 as long as Sugarbush opens Saturday-Monday as currently planned. As is, I've already broken my previous personal records for days and vertical. From that perspective I'm happy and I certainly enjoyed the season even with the weather roller coaster we experienced.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2017)

I think the roller coaster was much more challenging in VT and NY than it was in Northern NH and Maine. People were still skiing trees at Wildcat today, Sugarloaf is near 90+% open still and both those areas saw 100+" less snow than Northern VT.   Outside of the three week period starting late February, the warm ups and rain events were very infrequent in those locations. It was a well above average season quality wise in that area of New England.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Apr 24, 2017)

Good point DHS. I think even north of Sugarbush the difference in VT was quite significant as Stowe and Jay seemed to fair much better from what I heard after some of the warms ups and rain events than SB and points south did.

At Sugarbush alone the difference in snow between the summit and base was incredible this year (200+" difference!). Sugarbush only started reporting totals for the base last year, so I don't have much to directly compare to, however if I look at MRG's numbers from the past usually they had less than a 100" difference between base and summit totals so I would expect SB to be somewhat similar.


----------



## Los (Apr 25, 2017)

1. 11/25 Bretton Woods
2. 11/26 Cannon
3. 11/27 Bretton Woods
4. 12/3 Cannon
5. 12/4 Bretton Woods
6. 12/10 Cannon
7. 12/17 Cannon
8. 12/26 Waterville Valley 
9. 12/29 Storrs Hill 
10. 12/30 Whaleback
11. 12/31 Bretton Woods
12. 1/1 Cannon
13. 1/2 Bretton Woods
14. 1/7 Bretton Woods 
15. 1/8 Waterville Valley
16. 1/10 Whaleback
17. 1/14 Bretton Woods
18. 1/15 Ragged
19. 1/16 Cranmore
20. 1/19 Whaleback
21. 1/21 Bretton Woods
22. 1/22 Dartmouth Skiway
23. 1/28 Bretton Woods
24. 1/29 Bolton Valley
25. 2/2 McIntyre 
26. 2/3 Sugarbush 
27. 2/4 Bretton Woods
28. 2/7 Whaleback
29. 2/9 Whaleback
30. 2/11 Bretton Woods
31. 2/12 Middlebury Snow Bowl
32. 2/13 Suicide Six
33. 2/19 Cannon
34. 2/20 Black Mountain
35. 2/25 Bretton Woods
36. 2/26 Bretton Woods
37. 3/3 Pats Peak
38. 3/4 Bretton Woods
39. 3/5 Suicide Six
40. 3/9 Whaleback
41. 3/10 Granite Gorge
42. 3/11 Bretton Woods
43. 3/12 Cannon
44. 3/16 Magic
45. 3/18 Bretton Woods
46. 3/19 Cannon
47. 3/23 Bromont
48. 3/24 Sutton
49. 3/26 Waterville Valley
50. 3/30 Bolton Valley
51. 4/1 Bretton Woods
52. 4/2 Smugglers Notch
53. 4/8 Cannon
54. 4/9 Cannon
55. 4/15 Cannon
56. 4/17 Bretton Woods
57. 4/22 Sugarbush
58. 4/23 Sugarbush
59. 4/30 Sugarbush 

I'll revise if we don't make it to Sugarbush on Sunday for some reason, but barring some unforeseen circumstance, my final tally is 59 days at 20 different ski areas. It was a good year with some awesome, AWESOME days scattered throughout. But the weather was extremely hit or miss and included above average temps in November, a month long blowtorch starting in mid-February which completely destroyed the one week of real winter that we finally had immediately preceding the blowtorch, and a hot as hell April which again ruined the gains made in the last two weeks of March. And it's those last two weeks of March that saved the season. Without that, it would have been only marginally better than last year.


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks similar to a typical year for me when I was back east.  We liked to hit up many resorts but had a pass for a base resort, did ride and ski tour and chased some deals.  Now much harder to do in Colorado.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Apr 25, 2017)

Yeah over on the east side its been a great year, not record breaking or anything but not bad. I lapped steep 1500 very steep trees all afternoon yesterday and there was still 3 feet of base on most of it. It was actually deeper than most of the trails. We have been consistently skiing this stuff since December with the exception of a few select days. The thaws never got the best of winter up there.

I guess I'm done here. I've had a great time and while I didn't count days im sure it got to at least 50. Its been nice being back east for a year. My skills are sharper lol.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 25, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Yeah over on the east side its been a great year, not record breaking or anything but not bad. I lapped steep 1500 very steep trees all afternoon yesterday and there was still 3 feet of base on most of it. It was actually deeper than most of the trails. We have been consistently skiing this stuff since December with the exception of a few select days. The thaws never got the best of winter up there.
> 
> I guess I'm done here. I've had a great time and while I didn't count days im sure it got to at least 50. Its been nice being back east for a year. My skills are sharper lol.


Are you speaking of Wildcat?  Do they have any less-tight trees/glades when the cover is good?  Some of the ones at Jay are nice and wide and Killington has some wider glades also, but most other resorts the trees are super tight and I'm not a huge fan of that on my board.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 25, 2017)

Skiers left off the Bobcat chair has some nice flowy/cruiser woods.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 25, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Skiers left off the Bobcat chair has some nice flowy/cruiser woods.


Cool!  Will definitely have to check them out next season.


----------



## Jully (Apr 25, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Cool!  Will definitely have to check them out next season.



Not at Wildcat, but at Attitash the woods off Wandering Skis (on your right about 1/3 of the way down) are open too. Quite short though.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 25, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Are you speaking of Wildcat?  Do they have any less-tight trees/glades when the cover is good?  Some of the ones at Jay are nice and wide and Killington has some wider glades also, but most other resorts the trees are super tight and I'm not a huge fan of that on my board.



It was my probably my weakest point at the beginning of the year but not as much now. Overall the trees are tight at the cat


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 25, 2017)

Jully said:


> Not at Wildcat, but at Attitash the woods off Wandering Skis (on your right about 1/3 of the way down) are open too. Quite short though.





snoseek said:


> It was my probably my weakest point at the beginning of the year but not as much now. Overall the trees are tight at the cat


Thanks for the info everyone!  Never tried Attitash but probably will next year since we have the Peak Pass.  I'm working on my tighter turns and overall carving technique... still a work in progress.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2017)

Generally speaking, most of the marked trees at Wildcat can have tighter entrances / trees near the tops of them.  If something looks tight, head further down trail and look for additional entrances and you will usually find some more forgiving trees.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks like ill get one more day next Monday assuming somewhere is open.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 25, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Looks like ill get one more day next Monday assuming somewhere is open.


Sunday River is free. Should be open. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Apr 25, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Sunday River is free. Should be open.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



Barker had fine coverage on a number of trails. White Cap should have plenty of coverage if you want to skin it. Only the top top part was in rough shape of WH. I'm not sure if SR is anti skinning terrain that has technically closed though.


----------



## Los (Apr 25, 2017)

dlague said:


> Looks similar to a typical year for me when I was back east.  We liked to hit up many resorts but had a pass for a base resort, did ride and ski tour and chased some deals.  Now much harder to do in Colorado.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Dlague - why do you find it's harder to do in Colorado? Just curious... 

We hopped around quite a bit this year, which was alot of fun. But I need to reign it in for a number of reasons... For next season, we'll probably only ski Sugarbush from mid-December to mid-March...


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 25, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Looks like ill get one more day next Monday assuming somewhere is open.



Where you headed Snoseek?  I can tell you the skiing in Colorado was still deep (at least at Jane and LL, so I assume Abay too) and Snowbird says they are about to get walloped.  Do keep us up on the western side of things next season where ever it be.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Apr 25, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Where you headed Snoseek?  I can tell you the skiing in Colorado was still deep (at least at Jane and LL, so I assume Abay too) and Snowbird says they are about to get walloped.  Do keep us up on the western side of things next season where ever it be.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Straight back to Tahoe actually once my semester is over. At this point my schooling is gonna be a slow one class at a time sorta thing. Good year round opportunity with plenty of time in the shoulders to travel. I think My ski touring game is going to be upped this summer.

Come to find out I do really like spending a season every half decade or so back east. I cant really describe it but it just works on so many levels. I suspect I'll do another winter here in about 4-6 years but who knows. 

For now I'm really itching to get driving.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 25, 2017)

Hit 20 days today day tripping up to the 'Loaf.

Everytime I do that I say to myself "don't do all this driving in one day again".

It kicked my ass.

But the skiing was good, real good today.

My only regret is that I didn't have enough time to stop at The Bag to have a burger before heading out.

So I managed to bag all 9 'daytrip-able' (YMMV) mountains on the Max Pass this year. Happy with that. Got lots of variety in, and 18 days out of the purchase.

Hopefully I can beat it next year.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Apr 26, 2017)

So my wonderful wife got me a Garmin smartwatch for Christmas that I use to track all my skiing.

Some interesting stats from the first year of using it:

Distance skied: 395.98 miles
Calories burned: 20,945
Vertical Feet decended: Over 381,358 (I had some weirdness with the altimeter so the first two days are messed up. I will have to do some manual math when I have some time).


----------



## Jully (Apr 26, 2017)

WJenness said:


> So my wonderful wife got me a Garmin smartwatch for Christmas that I use to track all my skiing.
> 
> Some interesting stats from the first year of using it:
> 
> ...



I've been comparing different ski apps all season for kicks. I wonder how the smartwatch compares?


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 26, 2017)

Jully said:


> I've been comparing different ski apps all season for kicks. I wonder how the smartwatch compares?


I use Trace Snow which tracks these stats also.

As of today my totals for the season:

Distance Ridden: 396 miles
Vertical Ft Descended: 383,700 (383.7k)
Calories: 38,200 (38.2k)

Definitely my most active season yet!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 26, 2017)

I'd be curious to know how many calories I burned. I use a GPS app to track miles and vertical, but it doesn't do calories. Still hoping for 3 more days of skiing this weekend at Sugarbush, but so far I'm just over 550K of vertical descended and about 850 miles (the miles includes lift rides up though and not just actual skiing).

This is also my most active season, although I've had higher "vertical per day" totals in other years.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 26, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I use Trace Snow which tracks these stats also.
> 
> As of today my totals for the season:
> 
> ...



You and WJenness skied nearly identical amounts (which is kind of interesting in itself), but you burned nearly twice as many calories.  I wonder how the two programs calculate that.  Maybe speed is a factor?  Number of turns?


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 26, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> You and WJenness skied nearly identical amounts (which is kind of interesting in itself), but you burned nearly twice as many calories.  I wonder how the two programs calculate that.  Maybe speed is a factor?  Number of turns?


Pretty interesting huh?

All of that matters and I'm also just going to go out on a limb and guess I'm on the heavier end compared to WJenness, so me doing the exact same thing as someone else who's let's say ~30-40 lbs less, I'll burn more calories.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 26, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Pretty interesting huh?
> 
> All of that matters and I'm also just going to go out on a limb and guess I'm on the heavier end compared to WJenness, so me doing the exact same thing as someone else who's let's say ~30-40 lbs less, I'll burn more calories.



I'm a pretty big guy - 6'4", 227lbs, though I started this season a lot heavier (was 284lbs on 11/1/2016)...

One thing is I believe the garmin only measures the calories above standard basal rates (active), whereas I think trace gives you the total basal+active... This season I have had some days where I have used both Trace and the garmin, and the trace is always higher, usually by a lot.

-w


----------



## Jully (Apr 26, 2017)

WJenness said:


> I'm a pretty big guy - 6'4", 227lbs, though I started this season a lot heavier (was 284lbs on 11/1/2016)...
> 
> One thing is I believe the garmin only measures the calories above standard basal rates (active), whereas I think trace gives you the total basal+active... This season I have had some days where I have used both Trace and the garmin, and the trace is always higher, usually by a lot.
> 
> -w



Does your Garmin have a heart rate sensor? Trace I am pretty sure applies a generic ski calorie burning formula. I don't remember putting any demographic info into Trace. If Trace reports basal + active, that is kind of annoying... It might make sense though. Otherwise it would read something like 1 hour of skiing, 13 minutes of on snow time, 35 calories burned hahaha.

I found a lot of variability (> 10-15%) between ski app vertical reported. I run Trace on my phone and AllSnow at the same time and at the end of a 30k vertical day will have a 5k difference between the app. Testing at places with a single lift, like Wildcat or Crotched, I find that Trace actually under reports vertical by that same 10-15% margin, unless the lift vertical reported by Wildcat and Crotched (and on newenglandskihistory.com) are wrong.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 26, 2017)

Jully said:


> I found a lot of variability (> 10-15%) between ski app vertical reported. I run Trace on my phone and AllSnow at the same time and at the end of a 30k vertical day will have a 5k difference between the app. Testing at places with a single lift, like Wildcat or Crotched, I find that Trace actually under reports vertical by that same 10-15% margin, unless the lift vertical reported by Wildcat and Crotched (and on newenglandskihistory.com) are wrong.



My app tends to under-report as well (usually by about 1000K per day). My app allows me to export the "tracks" to a kmz file which I can then import into Google Earth. In Google Earth if I let it calculate the vertical for a particular track, it usually comes out to right what I would expect it to be based on the stated vertical of the lifts I skied.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 26, 2017)

WJenness said:


> I'm a pretty big guy - 6'4", 227lbs, though I started this season a lot heavier (was 284lbs on 11/1/2016)...
> 
> One thing is I believe the garmin only measures the calories above standard basal rates (active), whereas I think trace gives you the total basal+active... This season I have had some days where I have used both Trace and the garmin, and the trace is always higher, usually by a lot.
> 
> -w


Nice, another big guy!  I'm 6'1" and 240 ish.  I'll also leave Trace on while I'm walking to/from lodge during lunch time too, so I'm sure that adds some calories too.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 27, 2017)

Jully said:


> Does your Garmin have a heart rate sensor? Trace I am pretty sure applies a generic ski calorie burning formula. I don't remember putting any demographic info into Trace. If Trace reports basal + active, that is kind of annoying... It might make sense though. Otherwise it would read something like 1 hour of skiing, 13 minutes of on snow time, 35 calories burned hahaha.
> 
> I found a lot of variability (> 10-15%) between ski app vertical reported. I run Trace on my phone and AllSnow at the same time and at the end of a 30k vertical day will have a 5k difference between the app. Testing at places with a single lift, like Wildcat or Crotched, I find that Trace actually under reports vertical by that same 10-15% margin, unless the lift vertical reported by Wildcat and Crotched (and on newenglandskihistory.com) are wrong.



Yes, the watch has an optical wrist HR sensor (It is the Garmin Fenix 3 HR)... Also, there is an available chest strap you can buy that is more accurate than the wrist based one, but I have just been using the wrist one.

Another neat data trend is seeing my heart rate while skiing (both average and peak) decrease over the season, thanks to dropping a bunch of weight and being in better ski shape as the season has progressed.

My first day skiing this year (Dec. 9 @ Loon) I had an Avg. Heart Rate of 163bpm and a Max of 191bpm.
On Tuesday, the average was 122bpm and the max was 156bpm.

I used the data to graph my heart rate over the season, and there is a very clear trend line connecting the first data point and the last.


-w


----------



## Hawk (Apr 27, 2017)

With any of these electronic gadgets, it is really hard for them to get a real good fix on calorie burn.  The algorithms are based on an average and takes into account, height, weight, age and the activity that you are doing in conjunction with the heart rates you are achieving.  What it does not take into account is the actual amount of energy you exert.  Unlike a bike which can have a power tap built in which measures watts, your body does not have that.  Also Skiing is much more dynamic.  Just skiing a bump run vs a groomer can have a huge range in energy used.  Also your ability has a big impact.  If you are an experienced skier and can smooth out everything so you burn less calories. An intermediate that has to bull their turns uses more.


----------



## Jully (Apr 27, 2017)

WJenness said:


> Yes, the watch has an optical wrist HR sensor (It is the Garmin Fenix 3 HR)... Also, there is an available chest strap you can buy that is more accurate than the wrist based one, but I have just been using the wrist one.
> 
> Another neat data trend is seeing my heart rate while skiing (both average and peak) decrease over the season, thanks to dropping a bunch of weight and being in better ski shape as the season has progressed.
> 
> ...



That is quite exciting.191 must have had you really feeling it on that first day!


----------



## Jully (Apr 27, 2017)

Hawk said:


> With any of these electronic gadgets, it is really hard for them to get a real good fix on calorie burn.  The algorithms are based on an average and takes into account, height, weight, age and the activity that you are doing in conjunction with the heart rates you are achieving.  What it does not take into account is the actual amount of energy you exert.  Unlike a bike which can have a power tap built in which measures watts, your body does not have that.  Also Skiing is much more dynamic.  Just skiing a bump run vs a groomer can have a huge range in energy used.  Also your ability has a big impact.  If you are an experienced skier and can smooth out everything so you burn less calories. An intermediate that has to bull their turns uses more.



Absolutely. Experienced v. non experienced is seen somewhat in HR, but not enough.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 27, 2017)

Jully said:


> That is quite exciting.191 must have had you really feeling it on that first day!



I haven's seen the 190's in 10 years.  Hell I am lucky to have a max up around 175 now a days.  He must be young...er.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 27, 2017)

Not sure how it is doing it, probably heart rate related... But I've noticed the garmin will read a much higher calorie burn on days where I am skiing more difficult terrain (bumps, trees, etc.) vs. just doing groomer runs, which is something that Trace did not do at all.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 27, 2017)

Day 31 today at Killington and 32 tomorrow!

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 27, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 31 today at Killington and 32 tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


How is the cover and trail width looking on Skyelark?  Debating going Saturday, but heard the coverage on Skyelark is getting thin and my wife would have to be dodging rocks and dirt going down.  We're debating Sunday River for Saturday instead due to this so there's more blue terrain for her.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 27, 2017)

Sugarloaf still rockin 128 trails and woods! Too damn far!


----------



## Jully (Apr 27, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Sugarloaf still rockin 128 trails and woods! Too damn far!



I emailed asking if there was any chance they would reopen for some kind of bonus weekend next weekend. It is a long shot, but if they did I would book a room right away. Can't go that far this weekend, but next weekend I'd love to ski more than 1-2 trails at K.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jully said:


> I emailed asking if there was any chance they would reopen for some kind of bonus weekend next weekend. It is a long shot, but if they did I would book a room right away. Can't go that far this weekend, but next weekend I'd love to ski more than 1-2 trails at K.


We're thinking about Sunday River on Saturday.  Right now they're saying 23 trails... of course its not really 23, but more than the 1-2 Killington has.


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> We're thinking about Sunday River on Saturday.  Right now they're saying 23 trails... of course its not really 23, but more than the 1-2 Killington has.



Based in the trending weather, Killington probably will not make June 1st.  Seems like there is still a lot of snow but there are no freezing nights ahead.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 27, 2017)

dlague said:


> Based in the trending weather, Killington probably will not make June 1st.  Seems like there is still a lot of snow but there are no freezing nights ahead.


It doesn't even seem like they're going to be able to groom much.  I asked their FB Messenger peeps and they said they may only be able to groom a cat-track wide path on everything due to the warmth.  For skiers that's nice, but for myself and my wife, that's not exactly easy riding.  I'll definitely go at some point for some Superstar mogul laps, but I was hoping for an easier route for the wife this weekend, so that's why we're leaning towards Sunday River... but I wonder if their grooming will be similar?  Maybe they figure with it being their last weekend they won't care if the grooming causes snow loss and groom anyways.  I'm not sure.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> It doesn't even seem like they're going to be able to groom much.  I asked their FB Messenger peeps and they said they may only be able to groom a cat-track wide path on everything due to the warmth.  For skiers that's nice, but for myself and my wife, that's not exactly easy riding.  I'll definitely go at some point for some Superstar mogul laps, but I was hoping for an easier route for the wife this weekend, so that's why we're leaning towards Sunday River... but I wonder if their grooming will be similar?  Maybe they figure with it being their last weekend they won't care if the grooming causes snow loss and groom anyways.  I'm not sure.


Most everything at SR will have to be groomed for Saturday to spread out the snow and make a few trails ski-able.  The grooming certainly won't last long though. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> How is the cover and trail width looking on Skyelark?  Debating going Saturday, but heard the coverage on Skyelark is getting thin and my wife would have to be dodging rocks and dirt going down.  We're debating Sunday River for Saturday instead due to this so there's more blue terrain for her.


Trail width is side to side and cover is pretty good just a few small areas to keep an eye out for.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Apr 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> It doesn't even seem like they're going to be able to groom much.  I asked their FB Messenger peeps and they said they may only be able to groom a cat-track wide path on everything due to the warmth.  For skiers that's nice, but for myself and my wife, that's not exactly easy riding.  I'll definitely go at some point for some Superstar mogul laps, but I was hoping for an easier route for the wife this weekend, so that's why we're leaning towards Sunday River... but I wonder if their grooming will be similar?  Maybe they figure with it being their last weekend they won't care if the grooming causes snow loss and groom anyways.  I'm not sure.



SR mentions a lot of trails groomed in their report. I'm suspicious of this though, I think they may be referring to grooming as snow farming. I'd be shocked if they made corduroy on trails like Right Stuff and Southpaw. Those were thin this past weekend. The blues like Sunday Punch, et al., should be groomed and should be nice for the first 3 hours or so of each day. It will bump up quick!

If you're looking for bumps, Top Gun this past weekend was the best I've ever seen it sans powder day. Made Barker ski a whole lot nicer IMO.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 27, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Apr 27, 2017)

The S is already creeping in on that first picture and it isn't even May 1. Tower 2 was fully surrounded by snow the last time I saw a picture of Superstar.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 27, 2017)

Here's what SS looked like on April 28, 2016, courtesy of Kzone's Southside Bobby.



A lot more snow on skier's right toward the bottom this year.  Hopefully that will help stave off that portion of the "S".


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 27, 2017)

Jully said:


> The S is already creeping in on that first picture and it isn't even May 1. Tower 2 was fully surrounded by snow the last time I saw a picture of Superstar.


There is so much snow down below....like 20feet that I think they can push it around to fill in.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 27, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> Here's what SS looked like on April 28, 2016, courtesy of Kzone's Southside Bobby.
> 
> View attachment 22536
> 
> A lot more snow on skier's right toward the bottom this year.  Hopefully that will help stave off that portion of the "S".


Doesn't look like it from my pic but in my opinion there is way more snow then last year in that pic. I'll try to get a better one tomorrow.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 27, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Most everything at SR will have to be groomed for Saturday to spread out the snow and make a few trails ski-able.  The grooming certainly won't last long though.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app





ALLSKIING said:


> Trail width is side to side and cover is pretty good just a few small areas to keep an eye out for.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app





Jully said:


> SR mentions a lot of trails groomed in their report. I'm suspicious of this though, I think they may be referring to grooming as snow farming. I'd be shocked if they made corduroy on trails like Right Stuff and Southpaw. Those were thin this past weekend. The blues like Sunday Punch, et al., should be groomed and should be nice for the first 3 hours or so of each day. It will bump up quick!
> 
> If you're looking for bumps, Top Gun this past weekend was the best I've ever seen it sans powder day. Made Barker ski a whole lot nicer IMO.


Oh I fully realize everything will bump up quick, I enjoy it some but it makes it harder for my wife and I'd like to be able to get her some good groomed turns in early before it's all bumped up.  The photos of what I assume Skyelark near the top is really thin and I don't want to push her to do that cuz she won't enjoy it.  I was thinking SR having more blue available and more groomed would be our best bet for Saturday.

It sounds like Killington doesn't anticipate grooming much to preserve as long as possible.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 27, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> Doesn't look like it from my pic but in my opinion there is way more snow then last year in that pic. I'll try to get a better one tomorrow.



Agreed.  My post probably wasn't clear.  I think there is a lot more snow this year on skier's right below the third tower where the "S" usually starts cutting in at the bottom.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Oh I fully realize everything will bump up quick, I enjoy it some but it makes it harder for my wife and I'd like to be able to get her some good groomed turns in early before it's all bumped up.  The photos of what I assume Skyelark near the top is really thin and I don't want to push her to do that cuz she won't enjoy it.  I was thinking SR having more blue available and more groomed would be our best bet for Saturday.
> 
> It sounds like Killington doesn't anticipate grooming much to preserve as long as possible.


No that's the top of Skye hawk.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 27, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> No that's the top of Skye hawk.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


Oohhhhh so is SkyeLARK full trail coverage?  A friend went up Monday and told us that wasn't the case, that Skyelark had thin cover and rocks which had to be maneuvered around, etc.  Maybe she had it confused with Skyehawk?

I'm just curious what my best bet is for some groomed blue trail action on Saturday for the wife.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Oohhhhh so is SkyeLARK full trail coverage?  A friend went up Monday and told us that wasn't the case, that Skyelark had thin cover and rocks which had to be maneuvered around, etc.  Maybe she had it confused with Skyehawk?
> 
> I'm just curious what my best bet is for some groomed blue trail action on Saturday for the wife.


Skyelark is side to side full coverage just a few thin spots although Sat traffic could expose more.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Apr 27, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> Doesn't look like it from my pic but in my opinion there is way more snow then last year in that pic. I'll try to get a better one tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app



That is much better looking for sure! Hopefully it was just the angle of your pic. 20ft of snow is also good to hear.


----------



## skicub (Apr 30, 2017)

Back to summing up the season....
My first time to hit 30 days, and 10 different mountains! A great winter!

1. Sunday River 
       12/21
2. Sunday River 
        my "home mountain"
3. Sunapee
       1st time! So close and a nice mtn!
4. Cranmore
        $10 throwback day (free tix)
5. Wachusett
        maxpass 
6. Sunday River 
        31K vertical
7. Bromley
       Bf's fam has condo at Bromley 
8. Bromley
        midweek skiing is unparalelled!
9. Sunday River
         24k vert - squeezed into 9-1pm
10. Sunday River
         27k vert - very tough day 
11. Sunday River
          39k vert / 54.6mph
12. Bromley
          27.5k vert
13. Bromley
        51mph / 21k vert 9-1:30p
14. Loon
         34K vert - not my favorite mtn
15. Ragged
         1st time, free ticket
16. Sunapee
          maxpass 
17. Pico
         1st time, 5inch pow, loved it! 
18. Pico
         Old school no frills fun! maxpass 
19. Sunday River
         thaw  praying for snow
20. Bromley
         28k vert 9-1:15p
21. Okemo
         bitter cold, bubble chairs 
22. Bromley 
         22k vert 9-1p
23. Killington
         Love those gondolas 
24. Sunday River
         33k vert 
25. Sunday River
         Barker chair down 
26. Bromley 
        61mph - 41K vertical!!!
27. Sunapee 
          Spring-y half day!
28. Sunday River
         Still wintry at SR! 38k vert 57mph
29. Sunday River
       4-6in pow, 11x WhiteHeat, 31k vert 
30. Sugarloaf 
        4/24 - First Ski Birthday!! ❤Loaf

Already counting down for next season! 
Have a great summer everyone! 



the cubbiest skier you've ever met


----------



## Jcb890 (May 1, 2017)

1:  *Wachusett* - 11/26
2:  *Wachusett* - 12/9
3:  *Wachusett* - 12/10
4:  *Killington* - 12/17 - _Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!_
5:  *Jay Peak* - 12/21
6:  *Jay Peak* - 12/22 - _Another great fresh snow day!_
7:  *Wachusett* - 12/29 - _Car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow night!!_
8:  *Stratton* - 12/30 - _Crowds were absolutely insane._
9:  *Killington* - 1/1/17 - _Great snow and small crowds, awesome day and great way to kick off 2017!_
10:  *Loon* - 1/2 - _1st time here in 10+ years, great conditions, not too crowded... a nice day of riding._
11:  *Mount Snow* - 1/7 - _Hard and fast snowpack day._
12:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/15 - _2-4" of fresh... the altitude here is brutal._
13:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/16 - _Altitude still brutal, tried some ungroomed terrain... gnarly!_
14:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/17 - _Resolution Bowl black diamond moguled hell._
15:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/18 - _Amazing "goomer" day, 34.6k vert. and 31 miles ridden... unbelievable!_
16:  *Killington* - 1/29 - _Good coverage and soft but edge-able snow.  Not bad... for New England :lol:_
17:  *Wachusett* - 2/9 - _Powdah!  Last night didn't suck!_
18:  *Loon* - 2/11 - _Nice soft turns in the AM, PM freezing rain caused us to stop early._
19:  *Big Sky* - 2/15 - _What a glorious bluebird day!_
20:  *Big Sky* - 2/16 - _Adventuring into some trees, great snow, gnarly terrain off the ridge!_
21:  *Big Sky* - 2/17 - _Amazing "groomer" day - tried for 40k vert., got 34.7k & 33.8 miles, joined 60MPH club!_
22:  *Big Sky* - 2/18 - _Last day, very sore.  Worst ungroomed snow of the trip after wind and freeze/thaw cycles._
23:  *Wachusett* - 2/22 - _Spring riding conditions at night in February... fun, but not so good for the snowpack._
24:  *Loon* - 3/5 - _Hard and fast all day.  Unfortunately some ice and a bit inconsistent snow._
25:  *Mount Snow* - 3/18 - _Nice conditions... I wonder how long their season will go._
26:  *Killington* - 3/25 - _Snow wasn't bad, a bit hard.  Very FOGGY, couldn't see more than 20-30' to start._
27:  *Mount Snow* - 3/26 - _Arrived late to scraped off icy snow._
28:  *Mount Snow* - 4/1 - _April 1st POW DAY!_
29:  *Mount Snow* - 4/14 - _Nice conditions in the AM, everything turned to a puddle by noon._
30:  *Killington* - 4/15 - _Perfect Spring conditions.  Amazing coverage still for 4/15._
31:  *Wildcat* - 4/17 - _1st time at Wildcat.  Fun Spring conditions!_
32:  *Sunday River* -  4/29 - _1st time at Sunday River.  Fun Spring conditions!_


----------



## dlague (May 1, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone
March 5 Beaver Creek
March 12 A Basin
March 17 A Basin
March 19 Breckenridge
March 26 A Basin
March 31 Keystone
April 2 A Basin
April 8 Breckenridge
April 14 Keystone
April 15 Loveland
April 16 A Basin
April 22 Loveland
April 23 A Basin
April 28 A Basin


----------



## WWF-VT (May 1, 2017)

Yesterday was day 68 for me this season at Sugarbush.   I was there on opening day November 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] and my last day was April 30[SUP]th[/SUP].  In between I hiked Castlerock for powder in mid December and I skied on many great weekday sleeper powder days at Mt Ellen  including “Deep Friday” when the weatherman called for 2-3” and we got over a foot of snow.  I was there for the February meltdown and when we got 39” of snow with storm Stella in March as well as a few late season April powder days.  Overall it was a good ski season.


----------



## cdskier (May 1, 2017)

I'm now officially done...45 days (43 at Sugarbush). Both of those are personal records. Not bad for a guy that lives in NJ! It was certainly the season of "variability". December was incredible and skiing Castlerock via hiking in early December was an absolute treat. The April powder days were amazing as well. Snowfall totals sure won't tell the whole story for people that look back at this season in the future and see how much snow we had. I can only dream of how absolutely amazing it would have been if we didn't have those thaws (especially the February one that decimated the base at lower elevations). Overall I'm quite satisfied with the season and would give it a 7.5 or maybe 8 out of 10.

6-Dec	Sugarbush
7-Dec	Sugarbush
8-Dec	Sugarbush
13-Dec	Sugarbush
14-Dec	Sugarbush
15-Dec	Sugarbush
16-Dec	Sugarbush
20-Dec	Sugarbush
21-Dec	Sugarbush
22-Dec	Sugarbush
7-Jan	Sugarbush
8-Jan	Sugarbush
14-Jan	Sugarbush
15-Jan	Sugarbush
21-Jan	Sugarbush
22-Jan	Sugarbush
28-Jan	Sugarbush
29-Jan	Sugarbush
4-Feb	Sugarbush
5-Feb	Sugarbush
12-Feb	Sugarbush
18-Feb	Plattekill
20-Feb	Belleayre
25-Feb	Sugarbush
4-Mar	Sugarbush
5-Mar	Sugarbush
11-Mar	Sugarbush
12-Mar	Sugarbush
17-Mar	Sugarbush
18-Mar	Sugarbush
19-Mar	Sugarbush
25-Mar	Sugarbush
26-Mar	Sugarbush
31-Mar	Sugarbush
1-Apr	Sugarbush
2-Apr	Sugarbush
8-Apr	Sugarbush
9-Apr	Sugarbush
14-Apr	Sugarbush
15-Apr	Sugarbush
22-Apr	Sugarbush
23-Apr	Sugarbush
29-Apr	Sugarbush
30-Apr	Sugarbush
1-May	Sugarbush


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 11, 2017)

My last day was March 23rd.  22 days total, my most days since I broke my leg in 2013.  I wanted to go to Belleayre after that for one last day but I got too busy.  All Mountain Creek by myself on weekdays and Mt. Peter with the wife and kids on weekends.

ETA: Actually, I just remembered, 1 day at Mountain Creek with my daughter (I had her play hooky that day,  she loved it because it's much bigger than Mt. Peter).  And 2 evenings at Mountain Creek with my son during his school ski club.


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone
March 5 Beaver Creek
March 12 A Basin
March 17 A Basin
March 19 Breckenridge
March 26 A Basin
March 31 Keystone
April 2 A Basin
April 8 Breckenridge
April 14 Keystone
April 15 Loveland
April 16 A Basin
April 22 Loveland
April 23 A Basin
April 28 A Basin
May  7  A Basin

Notice the beginning and near ending pattern


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 12, 2017)

ERJ-145CA said:


> All Mountain Creek by myself on weekdays



I'm sorry you had to endure Mountain Creek that much! It's probably a super close drive for you though so I suppose it makes sense. I just really liked Blue Mountain this season in comparison. Felt like a real mountain at least. But both are the same drive for me.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 12, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> I'm sorry you had to endure Mountain Creek that much! It's probably a super close drive for you though so I suppose it makes sense. I just really liked Blue Mountain this season in comparison. Felt like a real mountain at least. But both are the same drive for me.



Don't feel sorry for me, it's 10 minutes away so I'm not going to complain about it.  I like Blue but it's a bit farther away at about an hour and a half.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 12, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



And finally after a month-long hiatus due to a funeral, wedding in Hawaii, a subsequent back muscle spasm, and work, my season is BACK:  

*35.  May 12, 2017:  Snowbird.*


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (May 12, 2017)

Drive west starts bright and early on Monday. I plan on getting in good shape and hiking and skiing off the crest most of if not all summer. As the patches get smaller and Upper mtb trails open back up I'll transition. Judging by the current webcams that's months away.


Had a REAL good time skiing NH this winter. To all of you I skied with its been nothing but good times. I hope it snows like this winter next winter and is 5 degrees or so colder so everyone gets fucking crushed with snow for 17-18 straight down to the Poconos!


----------



## Smellytele (May 12, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.
32. Wildcat/Attitash 2/18
33. Whaleback 2/19
34. Whaleback 2/20
35. Whiteface 2/27 Top started out good but got scrapped off by 12:30. bottom was soft spring turns all day.
36. Whiteface 2/28 great bluebird AM. Warm soft snow all day. better of the 2 days
37. Gore 3/5 surprising that the steeper stuff off the top (Rumor, lies        and open pit) were the least scraped off. North side blues were   good    as   well.
38. Pats Peak 3/10
39. Middlebury SB 3/11
40. Attitash 3/12 (Wanted to go to Wildcat - closed because of wind and cold)
41. Cannon 3/13 great man made - groomers were skiing great - not ice at all!
42. Sunday River 3/16
43. Sugarloaf 3/17
44. Sugarloaf 3/18                         
45. Pats Peak 3/26 - closing day with 100% coverage
46. Waterville Valley 3/31 - dollar day
47. Crotched 4/1 - 13 inches of snow!
48. Crotched 4/2 - very sticky must have had the wrong wax on! 						
49. Mount Snow 4/9- can't see myself skiing here much on my pass next   year. Front side is very boring and almost too flat to keep going in the   sticky snow.
50. Tuckerman's - 4/15 - one of the best 2 or 3 times I have gotten up there out of the 20-30 I have.
51. Killington - 5/12 - nice bumps, still nice coverage on SS, nice weather. How long will it last?


----------



## xwhaler (May 13, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Drive west starts bright and early on Monday. I plan on getting in good shape and hiking and skiing off the crest most of if not all summer. As the patches get smaller and Upper mtb trails open back up I'll transition. Judging by the current webcams that's months away.
> 
> 
> Had a REAL good time skiing NH this winter. To all of you I skied with its been nothing but good times. I hope it snows like this winter next winter and is 5 degrees or so colder so everyone gets fucking crushed with snow for 17-18 straight down to the Poconos!


Safe travels Brian. Was great to meet and make turns with u this yr.  Look forward to seeing your adventures

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (May 13, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Had a REAL good time skiing NH this winter. To all of you I skied with its been nothing but good times. I hope it snows like this winter next winter and is 5 degrees or so colder so everyone gets fucking crushed with snow for 17-18 straight down to the Poconos!



So long buddy. See you in Tahoe sometime!


----------



## 4aprice (May 13, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Drive west starts bright and early on Monday. I plan on getting in good shape and hiking and skiing off the crest most of if not all summer. As the patches get smaller and Upper mtb trails open back up I'll transition. Judging by the current webcams that's months away.
> 
> 
> Had a REAL good time skiing NH this winter. To all of you I skied with its been nothing but good times. I hope it snows like this winter next winter and is 5 degrees or so colder so everyone gets fucking crushed with snow for 17-18 straight down to the Poconos!



The "Pokes", yea!   Keep up the reports.  Hope you get crushed as well (and it continues over to Utah and Colorado then off the east coast and up).  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jcb890 (May 22, 2017)

1:  *Wachusett* - 11/26
2:  *Wachusett* - 12/9
3:  *Wachusett* - 12/10
4:  *Killington* - 12/17 - _Amazing snow day, Happy Birthday to me!_
5:  *Jay Peak* - 12/21
6:  *Jay Peak* - 12/22 - _Another great fresh snow day!_
7:  *Wachusett* - 12/29 - _Car got stuck, had to use un-plowed lower lot and hike up... great snow night!!_
8:  *Stratton* - 12/30 - _Crowds were absolutely insane._
9:  *Killington* - 1/1/17 - _Great snow and small crowds, awesome day and great way to kick off 2017!_
10:  *Loon* - 1/2 - _1st time here in 10+ years, great conditions, not too crowded... a nice day of riding._
11:  *Mount Snow* - 1/7 - _Hard and fast snowpack day._
12:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/15 - _2-4" of fresh... the altitude here is brutal._
13:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/16 - _Altitude still brutal, tried some ungroomed terrain... gnarly!_
14:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/17 - _Resolution Bowl black diamond moguled hell._
15:  *Copper Mountain* - 1/18 - _Amazing "goomer" day, 34.6k vert. and 31 miles ridden... unbelievable!_
16:  *Killington* - 1/29 - _Good coverage and soft but edge-able snow.  Not bad... for New England :lol:_
17:  *Wachusett* - 2/9 - _Powdah!  Last night didn't suck!_
18:  *Loon* - 2/11 - _Nice soft turns in the AM, PM freezing rain caused us to stop early._
19:  *Big Sky* - 2/15 - _What a glorious bluebird day!_
20:  *Big Sky* - 2/16 - _Adventuring into some trees, great snow, gnarly terrain off the ridge!_
21:  *Big Sky* - 2/17 - _Amazing "groomer" day - tried for 40k vert., got 34.7k & 33.8 miles, joined 60MPH club!_
22:  *Big Sky* - 2/18 - _Last day, very sore.  Worst ungroomed snow of the trip after wind and freeze/thaw cycles._
23:  *Wachusett* - 2/22 - _Spring riding conditions at night in February... fun, but not so good for the snowpack._
24:  *Loon* - 3/5 - _Hard and fast all day.  Unfortunately some ice and a bit inconsistent snow._
25:  *Mount Snow* - 3/18 - _Nice conditions... I wonder how long their season will go._
26:  *Killington* - 3/25 - _Snow wasn't bad, a bit hard.  Very FOGGY, couldn't see more than 20-30' to start._
27:  *Mount Snow* - 3/26 - _Arrived late to scraped off icy snow._
28:  *Mount Snow* - 4/1 - _April 1st POW DAY!_
29:  *Mount Snow* - 4/14 - _Nice conditions in the AM, everything turned to a puddle by noon._
30:  *Killington* - 4/15 - _Perfect Spring conditions.  Amazing coverage still for 4/15._
31:  *Wildcat* - 4/17 - _1st time at Wildcat.  Fun Spring conditions!_
32:  *Sunday River* -  4/29 - _1st time at Sunday River.  Fun Spring conditions!_
33:  *Killington* - 5/20 - _Fun spring riding on Superstar, pretty solid coverage for May 20th._

Sadly, I think Saturday (5/20) will mark the end of my '16/'17 season unless Killington makes it to June.  If they do, I'll plan to go to say I went in June.  I don't think Tuckerman is going to happen... this weekend we're pretty busy and have things around the house to do.

A great season overall with my most days in a season yet.  Next season I'll shoot for 40+.
Traveled West outside of New England for the first time this season and that was amazing, looking forward to doing that again next season.  We're also looking forward to having and using Mt. Snow as our "_home_" mountain next season (day trips though) and then utilizing the MAX pass for the New England mountains we like and some Western trips.

*Early Outlook at Goals for the 2017/2018 Season*:
1.) Improve my carving technique and keeping a more dynamic stance... they seem to go hand-in-hand, but need to work on my physical fitness level in the off-season to do so.
2.) Help the wife improve in the same categories.
3.) Ride 40+ days.
4.) Get the wife doing some black diamonds.
5.) Get the wife more comfortable on thinner trails, making quicker turns and staying on a single edge for a longer period of time... all related really.
6.) Travel West at least 2-3 times.
7.) Improve my tree/glade riding - this somewhat relates to #1 though.


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> 1:  5.) Get the wife more comfortable on thinner trails, making quicker turns and staying on a single edge for a longer period of time... all related really.



That is a whole different challenge.  My wife has never really gotten comfortable with narrower trails.  The only thing that goes through her mind is "If I catch an edge I could go into the trees!".  Her thoughts are actually more morbid but ..... she would never really ski that fast on narrow trails because if that.  Once we moved out here, she loved it because her fear of sliding off into the trees was reduced.  There are still some narrow trails here and there but greatly reduced.  I find out here that she skis faster and more confident.  IMO the narrower trails define NE skiing.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 22, 2017)

dlague said:


> That is a whole different challenge.  My wife has never really gotten comfortable with narrower trails.  The only thing that goes through her mind is "If I catch an edge I could go into the trees!".  Her thoughts are actually more morbid but ..... she would never really ski that fast on narrow trails because if that.  Once we moved out here, she loved it because her fear of sliding off into the trees was reduced.  There are still some narrow trails here and there but greatly reduced.  I find out here that she skis faster and more confident.  IMO the narrower trails define NE skiing.


Oh I agree completely even just from our 1 trip out West.

My wife also has a fear of heights and trails which drop off to the side into the trees frighten her on top of them being narrow.  So, generally we try to avoid them.  But next year I want her to at least be competent and have confidence in her abilities on them so if we wind up on one, she won't freak out and will be fine.

I think Wildcat is a perfect place to practice this because that basically defines Polecat for at least half of the way down.  For a green trail, it was pretty narrow in most spots and had a decent amount of drop offs into the trees.

Hopefully we'll meet some AZ'ers next season... didn't meet anyone this season.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 22, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*36.  May 20, 2017:  Snowbird*


----------



## Cornhead (May 24, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty
34) 02/25 - Greek
35) 02/26 - Greek
36) 03/05 - Hunter
37) 03/06 - Holiday Valley
38) 03/11 - Belleayre
39) 03/12 - Hunter
40) 03/14 - Belleayre STELLA !!!
41) 03/15 - Platty STELLA!!!
42) 03/18 - Greek
43) 03/19 - Platty
44) 03/22 - Greek YUCK, sunny at least
45) 03/25 - Greek, closing day
46) 03/26 - Song
47) 03/31 - Windham, brutal
48) 04/01 - Gore, foot o pow, no joke!
49) 04/02 - Gore, sun and 
50) 04/08 - Bolton Valley, another late season powder day.
51) 04/09 - Stowe, Spring skiing at it's finest. 100% open on April 9th, incredible.
52) 04/15 - Belleayre
53) 04/23 - K
54) 05/20 - K
55) 05/21 - K


Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (May 24, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Oh I agree completely even just from our 1 trip out West.
> 
> My wife also has a fear of heights and trails which drop off to the side into the trees frighten her on top of them being narrow.  So, generally we try to avoid them.  But next year I want her to at least be competent and have confidence in her abilities on them so if we wind up on one, she won't freak out and will be fine.
> 
> ...



Good approach with respect to learning skills to get her out of seemingly tough spots.  My wife has that now.  Does not mean she likes tough runs but if she ends up on a bump run she can ski it.  If there is a double fall line she can handle that too.  She has developed strategies to handle icy areas and narrow switchbacks.  Cannon ended up being the perfect place to push her limits and gain exposure to bumps on Avalanche and Paulies Folly.  Narrower trails with bumps and ice on Upper Hardscrabble.  Upper Cannon was another good trail to teach on due to the narrowness, switchbacks, and sometimes icy turns.  In many respects I owe it to folks on this forum and The Ride and Ski Card for my wife's abilities and interest in the sport for that matter.  I got turned onto Cannon Season Passes by Cannonball who we do not see here any more.  And we got to meet a lot of cool people at Cannon and on the Ride and Ski Tours (becomes a ski family of sorts).

A couple good strategies for us was having me lead the way and warn of tricky spots with hand signals and being downhill from her i could teach her how to read the trail and lastly do a black runs on your own first so the next run you can help her out or you can gauge it.

You are taking the right approach and you both will be rewarded.  While it is fun to take runs on your own or with others with better skills, your wife can/will be a skiing partner for life while the others will come and go.


----------



## dlague (May 24, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone
March 5 Beaver Creek
March 12 A Basin
March 17 A Basin
March 19 Breckenridge
March 26 A Basin
March 31 Keystone
April 2 A Basin
April 8 Breckenridge
April 14 Keystone
April 15 Loveland
April 16 A Basin
April 22 Loveland
April 23 A Basin
April 28 A Basin
May 7 A Basin
May 20 A Basin

Looks like 40 will be the magic number


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*37.  May 26, 2017:  Snowbird (it even snowed!*


----------



## thetrailboss (May 28, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*38.  May 28, 2017:  Snowbird.*


----------



## dlague (May 29, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone
March 5 Beaver Creek
March 12 A Basin
March 17 A Basin
March 19 Breckenridge
March 26 A Basin
March 31 Keystone
April 2 A Basin
April 8 Breckenridge
April 14 Keystone
April 15 Loveland
April 16 A Basin
April 22 Loveland
April 23 A Basin
April 28 A Basin
May 7 A Basin
May 20 A Basin
May 27 A Basin 
May 28 A Basin



Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Dickc (May 29, 2017)

1	Friday, November 25, 2016	Sunday River
2	Saturday, November 26, 2016	Sunday River
3	Sunday, November 27, 2016	Sunday River
4	Saturday, December 3, 2016	Sunday River
5	Sunday, December 4, 2016	Sunday River
6	Wednesday, December 7, 2016	Sunday River
7	Saturday, December 10, 2016	Sunday River
8	Sunday, December 11, 2016	Sunday River
9	Saturday, December 17, 2016	Sunday River
10	Sunday, December 18, 2016	Sunday River
11	Tuesday, December 27, 2016	Sunday River
12	Wednesday, December 28, 2016	Sunday River
13	Thursday, December 29, 2016	Sunday River
14	Friday, December 30, 2016	Sunday River
15	Saturday, December 31, 2016	Sunday River
16	Sunday, January 1, 2017	Sunday River
17	Wednesday, January 4, 2017	Sunday River
18	Wednesday, January 11, 2017	Sunday River
19	Saturday, January 14, 2017	Sunday River
20	Sunday, January 15, 2017	Sunday River
21	Monday, January 16, 2017	Sunday River
22	Saturday, January 21, 2017	Sunday River
23	Sunday, January 22, 2017	Sunday River
24	Wednesday, January 25, 2017	Sunday River
25	Saturday, January 28, 2017	Sunday River
26	Sunday, January 29, 2017	Sunday River
27	Saturday, February 4, 2017	Sunday River
28	Sunday, February 5, 2017	Sunday River
29	Saturday, February 11, 2017	Sunday River
30	Sunday, February 12, 2017	Sunday River
31	Saturday, February 18, 2017	Sunday River
32	Sunday, February 19, 2017	Sunday River
33	Monday, February 20, 2017	Sunday River
34	Friday, February 24, 2017	Sunday River
35	Saturday, February 25, 2017	Sunday River
36	Wednesday, March 1, 2017	Sunday River
37	Saturday, March 4, 2017	Sunday River
38	Sunday, March 5, 2017	Sunday River
39	Saturday, March 11, 2017	Sunday River
40	Sunday, March 12, 2017	Sunday River
41	Monday, March 13, 2017	Sunday River
42	Saturday, March 18, 2017	Sunday River
43	Sunday, March 19, 2017	Sunday River
44	Saturday, March 25, 2017	Sunday River
45	Sunday, March 26, 2017	Sunday River
46	Saturday, April 1, 2017	Sunday River
47	Sunday, April 2, 2017	Sunday River
48	Saturday, April 8, 2017	Sunday River
49	Sunday, April 9, 2017	Sunday River
50	Saturday, April 15, 2017	Killington
51	Wednesday, April 19, 2017	Killington
52	Saturday, April 22, 2017	Sunday River
53	Saturday, April 29, 2017	Sunday River
54	Saturday, May 13, 2017	Killington

Looks like my hopes of June 3rd skiing evaporated this weekend when I screwed up my right knee and leg.  Seems a tendon hung, and then snapped free.  My knee is bruised, and my whole quad is quite tender.  Not going to be able to ski for a few weeks so I guess my fat lady sang her last with May 23rd.


----------



## ss20 (May 30, 2017)

I got 61 days in!  No May turns like I had hoped...kinda an early end on 4/18.  Good head start on 11/7.

My sig has all my days.  I can't remember a note for all my days like some people on here can!  Here's the ones that stand-out:

Killington 11/7- first time up/down the stairs.  Great, sunny day before the Election (time flies).  I remember thinking, "Man, this is better than anything I skied last year!"  I met the legendary ski historian Joshua Seagul.  After skiing I looked at the Superstar snowmaking setup before the World Cup- very impressive!
Killington 12/10- pretty day.  Cold.  Trees were marginally in play.  I poached Header and got untracked the whole way down.  Way cool.  
Mount Snow 12/12- Powder day...and a $12 ticket...I had a lot of fun on the Main Face.  Snowdance waterbars, South Bowl with snowmaking mounds and powder.
Mount Snow 12/17- another Powder Day.  Jaws was fantastic.
Berkshire East 12/30- first time at the Beast with good conditions.  I was with a buddy and we had one of the best days we've had together playing on the features in the bike park.  Place was packed too, surprisingly.  
Mount Snow 1/1- ANOTHER powder day...4 inches of very light fluff.  Spent my time on the North Face.
Killington 1/19- Snow had fallen the night before.  Ovation was heaven on the natural side.  Vertigo was incredible.  OL had powder bumps.  Just an awesome day of hard, hard skiing.  My buddy and I didn't ride any chairs with anyone else, place was dead.  
Mount Snow 1/24- Ice/sleet in the morning made me miserable.  The afternoon was good.  No detachables ran...empty skiing all day...when you could see lol.  Interesting snow product.  Sleet skiing.  It's fun.  The legs hate it.  
Magic 1/26- My buddy and I were expecting a limited amount of terrain, but with temps in the 40s, things opened up all day.  I got waayyyy too much air in the Goniff Glade.  When you're having that much fun, it's all good though.  We accepted ski patrol's warning that the West Side had some waterbars...we hopped over them and hooted and hollered the whole way down.  
Thunder Ridge/Mohawk- Just a fun powder day at my local hills.  Skied 14" at Thunder Bump before trekking up to Mohawk.  Flatland powder days are rare and fun.  The trails don't get chopped up, there's maybe 2 dozen others on the hill, and I got to ski lines I hadn't skied in a few years.  
Magic 2/16- 4" for $25.  I skied with a local for the AM who showed me lot's of great places off the map.  He kept showing me fresh.  Then I met Mishka in the PM, who let me try on some of his sticks.  Man, talk about skis that bulldoze through crude.
Mohawk 2/24- Skiing in shorts and 70 degrees outside.  We had a big group rallied up and partied on the deck.    
Killington 2/17- Just a classic Killington day in midwinter.  2" the night before gave way to a bluebird day with temps in the 20s.  I skied off the Bear chair from 9-11 lapping OL, Bear Den, Centerpiece, Growler, and the Fiddle.  There's no better chair in the East for expert skiing when it's spinning.  No frills fixed-grip quad with easy access shutup-and-ski terrain with no runouts.  And if you know where to go you can find fresh.
Mount Snow/Stratton second weekend of March- incomprehensibly cold.  I found my limit.  I wore 2 jackets. Temps never got out of the negatives and the wind kept the lifts running slow.  It was cool to say "I did it" and have a story to tell but never again.  
Bellayre: 3/15 32" powder day.  Yep.  Cold.  Nothing was out of play.  Nothing.  The trees by Cathedral Brook were amazing. 
Pico/Killington 3/18-3/19: Great weekend.  A-Slope was so awesome.  Great to ski Pico in good conditions.  Still some fresh powder in the Summit Glades.  I have a lot more respect for Killer Giant.  
Killington 3/31- Powder day.  Foot+ powder day.  I lapped the Stairs 3 times...runs of my season.  Powbumps...powbumps everywhere.  Roundabout, OL, The Canyon, all memorable.  Skied 8:05-4:25.  No breaks.  
Killington 4/1- Nothing could top the day prior, except brilliant April sunshine and 50 degree temperatures.  Spent my day in the Canyon.  Skied everything in there.  Skied the Fiddle in April just to say I did.  Bear trees were great.  Ovation wasn't death ice for once.  Downdraft was creamy and steep.  The party moved to Superstar in the afternoon.  What a day.  Skied 8:00-4:30.  No breaks.  Probably the most skiing in two days I've ever done.
Killington 4/18- The last day isn't so sad when you don't think it's your last.  70 degrees, broke out the t-shirt and shorts again.  Said goodbye to Outer Limits for the season, spent a lot of time on that trail this year.  Those kickers at the bottom were something to remember.  Downdraft and Big Dipper were awesome.  Superstar was fantastic with the best bumps I can remember...ever.  I didn't want the day to end.  

I didn't want the season to end.  I had so much fun.  I accomplished a lot too, on the teaching side.  Honestly, sometimes I sit back on these spring nights and think, "Man, I had so much fun this winter."  It's gone now, but I've got so many great memories.


----------



## Zand (May 30, 2017)

Kind of a weird season for me. Last year I kinda sat around all winter waiting for it to get better, and waited so long that I ended up getting a grand total of 7 days in. Swore to myself all summer that I'd make up for it this year. After getting 0 days in before MLK last year, I got a few early season days in this year, however seemed like every time I tried to get out it would rain, but would snow at the beginning of the work week every week. When the snow came spectacularly in February, I also got absolutely slammed at work. When I finally got a couple days off, it's suddenly 70 damn degrees. Naturally work dropped off during the recovery period. I took a long weekend after the March storm, but it was a couple days too late as Mt Snow was already pretty skied off and sun baked. Did get that one AWESOME day at Plattekill to make up for lost time a bit. 

Basically, in the same boat as last summer. Got quite a few more quality days this time around, but still generally pissed that I got out as little as I did. Changing jobs in June, so hopefully I'll have a lot more time to ski next season.


----------



## ironhippy (May 31, 2017)

my season was odd, we had a lot of snow (80 cms in one storm!) but it always came early in the week with a warm up and refreeze before the weekend.

I had way more fun riding my fat bike on the ice crust than I did skiing this year.
I had zero ski vacations for the first time since I got back into skiing in 2012.

I did an uphill challenge at the local hill, so after spending 9 hours skinning in one day, I feel a lot more comfortable going uphill now.

All in all I am happy with the season, despite the lack of hard core skiing. I skied at least once every weekend and was in better biking shape this spring than I was in the fall.


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 2, 2017)

1)   10/28 - K
2)   11/21 - Aqua Terra / earned
3)   11/25 - Greek
4)   11/27 - Hunter
5)   12/04 - Hunter
6)   12/10 - Snow Ridge
7)   12/11 - Whiteface
8)   12/17 - Greek, foot
9)   12/18 - Greek
10) 12/24 - Greek
11) 12/30 - Greek
12) 12/31 - Greek
13) 01/01 - Hunter
14) 01/07 - Greek
15) 01/08 - Greek
16) 01/10 - Greek / night / 4" fresh
17) 01/11 - McCauley Mt
18) 01/14 - Greek
19) 01/15 - Greek
20) 01/21 - Greek
21) 01/24 - Greek
22) 01/28 - Wood's Valley, McCauley, Song
23) 01/29 - Snow Ridge TWO FEET
24) 02/03 - McCauley Mt. TWO FEET
25) 02/04 - Greek
26) 02/05 - Snow Ridge
27) 02/08 - Middlebury, Bolton Valley
28) 02/09 - Stowe
29) 02/10 - Stowe
30) 02/11 - Gore
31) 02/13 - Plattekill Powder Paradise
32) 02/18 - Greek, 50° mid Feb
33) 02/19 - Platty
34) 02/25 - Greek
35) 02/26 - Greek
36) 03/05 - Hunter
37) 03/06 - Holiday Valley
38) 03/11 - Belleayre
39) 03/12 - Hunter
40) 03/14 - Belleayre STELLA !!!
41) 03/15 - Platty STELLA!!!
42) 03/18 - Greek
43) 03/19 - Platty
44) 03/22 - Greek YUCK, sunny at least
45) 03/25 - Greek, closing day
46) 03/26 - Song
47) 03/31 - Windham, brutal
48) 04/01 - Gore, foot o pow, no joke!
49) 04/02 - Gore, sun and 
50) 04/08 - Bolton Valley, another late season powder day.
51) 04/09 - Stowe, Spring skiing at it's finest. 100% open on April 9th, incredible.
52) 04/15 - Belleayre
53) 04/23 - K
54) 05/20 - K
55) 05/21 - K
56) 06/01 - K

It's a wrap...I think, great season, many great powder days, even late.





Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 3, 2017)

1. Killington - peasants opening day - 10/26
2. Bretton Woods - 11/13
3. Killington - 11/20
4. Cannon - 11/26
5. Bretton woods - 11/27
6. Killington 12/10
7. Pats peak 12/11
8. Bretton Woods 12/12
9. Smuggler's Notch 12/17
10. Pats Peak 12/22
11. Sugarbush 12/23
12. Pats Peak 12/27
13. Cannon 12/28
14. Pats Peak 12/30
15. Pats Peak 1/1
16. Ragged 1/2
17. Wildcat 1/8
18. Pats Peak 1/13
19. Pats Peak 1/15
20. Pats Peak 1/16
21. Pats Peak 1/18
22. Ragged 1/21 - Not bad - spring like. Still issues with the bar.
23. Pats Peak 1/25 
24. Bolton Valley 1/27 -wind holds
25. Pats Peak 2/1
26. Bolton Valley 2/4 - great conditions in and out of the woods. They got 14" the day before
27. Pico 2/5 woods were great all around
28. Pats Peak 2/7 powder then freezing rain around 6pm
29. Pats Peak 2/9 Powder afternoon
30. Pats Peak 2/12 (change of plans but worked out okay) Powda afternoon
31. Pats Peak 2/13 17" of powder skied everything and everything in between and outside the lines.
32. Wildcat/Attitash 2/18
33. Whaleback 2/19
34. Whaleback 2/20
35. Whiteface 2/27 Top started out good but got scrapped off by 12:30. bottom was soft spring turns all day.
36. Whiteface 2/28 great bluebird AM. Warm soft snow all day. better of the 2 days
37. Gore 3/5 surprising that the steeper stuff off the top (Rumor, lies         and open pit) were the least scraped off. North side blues were    good    as   well.
38. Pats Peak 3/10
39. Middlebury SB 3/11
40. Attitash 3/12 (Wanted to go to Wildcat - closed because of wind and cold)
41. Cannon 3/13 great man made - groomers were skiing great - not ice at all!
42. Sunday River 3/16
43. Sugarloaf 3/17
44. Sugarloaf 3/18                         
45. Pats Peak 3/26 - closing day with 100% coverage
46. Waterville Valley 3/31 - dollar day
47. Crotched 4/1 - 13 inches of snow!
48. Crotched 4/2 - very sticky must have had the wrong wax on! 						
49. Mount Snow 4/9- can't see myself skiing here much on my pass next    year. Front side is very boring and almost too flat to keep going in the    sticky snow.
50. Tuckerman's - 4/15 - one of the best 2 or 3 times I have gotten up there out of the 20-30 I have.
51. Killington - 5/12 - nice bumps, still nice coverage on SS, nice weather. How long will it last?
52. Killington and the answer to my last question was 6/1


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*39. June 3, 2017: Snowbird*


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 5, 2017)

> 1. November 26, 2016: Snowbird
> 2. November 27, 2016: Snowbird (Powder Day--First of the Season)
> 3. December 3, 2016: Alta.
> 4. December 10, 2016: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



*40.  June 4, 2017:  Snowbird.*

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Duncanator24 (Jun 6, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> 1. 12/2 Sugarbush
> 2. 12/3 Sugarbush (powder day)
> 3. 12/4 Sugarbush
> 4. 12/16 Sugarbush
> ...


32. 6/3 Squaw Valley, CA 
33. 6/4 Squaw Valley, CA

My Sugarbush pass has again paid for itself. Squaw does an "any other resort pass" for $52 so I used that for two days of amazing spring skiing. The amount of snow there is just crazy. Definitely enjoyed my first time skiing out west! Great way to end my season as well.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 6, 2017)

I was at squaw last Sunday and can vouch that it was awesome!


----------



## Duncanator24 (Jun 6, 2017)

snoseek said:


> I was at squaw last Sunday and can vouch that it was awesome!



Apparently a lot melted in just a few days, from talking to people. Mountain run was dirt all the way up to KT22 and it must have been rideable to the bottom for you still. I was still happy overall though. Some amazing stuff off of Granite Chief as well as Headwall, well worth the hikes there.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 7, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Apparently a lot melted in just a few days, from talking to people. Mountain run was dirt all the way up to KT22 and it must have been rideable to the bottom for you still. I was still happy overall though. Some amazing stuff off of Granite Chief as well as Headwall, well worth the hikes there.




Its melting super fast! I want it to melt so we can get up high on the mtb/hiking trails. Snow level is near 8000 ft now and rising.


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2017)

October 23rd A Basin
October 30th A Basin
November 13th Loveland
November 20th Loveland
November 27 Keystone
December 2nd Eldora
December 10 Keystone 
December 11 Breckenridge
December 18 Keystone
December 25 A Basin
December 30 Breckenridge
January 1 Vail
January 13 A Basin
January 14 Loveland
January 21 Breckenridge
January 28 Cooper
February 5 Keystone
February 12 Breckenridge
February 17 Keystone
February 19 Keystone
March 5 Beaver Creek
March 12 A Basin
March 17 A Basin
March 19 Breckenridge
March 26 A Basin
March 31 Keystone
April 2 A Basin
April 8 Breckenridge
April 14 Keystone
April 15 Loveland
April 16 A Basin
April 22 Loveland
April 23 A Basin
April 28 A Basin
May 7 A Basin
May 20 A Basin
May 27 A Basin 
May 28 A Basin
June 9 A Basin 

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

